# 1962 Impala - OG Build



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Well after selling my 68' it was time to move onto something else. I originally had my eye set on a 64' from Denver but this 62' came up on the market last week. I put a deposit a few minutes after it came online and made plans to pick it up a few days later. I couldn't let this one pass me by.... 

Bought it from the homie Orlando of Carinos out in Roswell New Mexico. Stand up guy to do business with. 

Here's pics of my roadtrip....

Took off Friday after work. Drove out there with a coworker. A retired Army Master Sergeant. The homie is down for whatever anytime of the day. Cool old man to have as a friend...









We got to Roswell Saturday at 2:00 am. Hit up the Days Inn a few blocks from the shop to get some rest. 

Larry (Sergeant) always carries. What can you expect from a retired army vet. :wow: look closely









Had him double count before we met up Orlando.. :cheesy: :cheesy: 









Denny's for breakfast









I was gonna meet Orlando at 7:00. We got up this morning and I noticed that the rear wood planks on my my trailer were breaking. After putting them to the test, they broke to pieces so we hit up Home Depot first thing in the morning.

























Got to Orlando's and took care of business. One thing I have to say is that the work that is coming out of his shop is TOP NOTCH !.. 59 Rags, 64's and bombs !!.. Unfortunately I didn't take any pics to respect the owners of each ride.. But trust me, you guys are in for a surprise when they cars debut....









Loading up the 62

















Ready to head back to Texas


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

Nice bro! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Found a empty stretch of road and decided to shoot off a few rounds :biggrin: 


















































Time to hit the road again...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Finally got home after 11 hours on the road.. Fun road trip though !!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Picked up some skirts from Orlando while I was there.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

The interior is clean. Just needs new carpet and seat covers. Door panels are new.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Nice duece :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## pacman (Dec 10, 2008)

clean love the colors also :wow:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

SWEET BRO


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 10 2010, 08:45 PM~17155180
> *Finally got home after 11 hours on the road.. Fun road trip though !!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Carpet is on order...Still have to order the front and back seat covers....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

glad you guys made it back safely bro now let me get them skirts :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Started looking at the seats and noticed you could see the original seat pattern underneath so I started cutting the top vinyl off and look what I found...
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: OG SEATS !!!.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 11 2010, 09:46 AM~17158820
> *glad you guys made it back safely bro now let me get them skirts :biggrin:
> *


:nono: Laid some paint on them already. Didn't have clear to finish them though....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 11 2010, 09:26 AM~17159034
> *Started looking at the seats and noticed you could see the original seat pattern underneath so I started cutting the top vinyl off and look what I found...
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: OG SEATS !!!.....
> 
> ...


damn you done caught me and ain't even been home a day with it......lets hope the front looks as clean as the rear


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 11 2010, 11:26 AM~17159034
> *Started looking at the seats and noticed you could see the original seat pattern underneath so I started cutting the top vinyl off and look what I found...
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: OG SEATS !!!.....
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 11 2010, 11:26 AM~17159034
> *Started looking at the seats and noticed you could see the original seat pattern underneath so I started cutting the top vinyl off and look what I found...
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: OG SEATS !!!.....
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: Now that's the best gift unwrapping one could ask for!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Looking good luis. congrats on the duece. I want one. one of these days.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice Find! Love color combo!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

Thats fuckin clean homie :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Clean ride homie!!! Gotta love the black/red scheme :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:h5: 

Deuce builders club!! Nice! :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 11 2010, 04:27 PM~17161771
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :0


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

nice find. going to juice it or no?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Apr 12 2010, 06:24 AM~17166305
> *nice find. going to juice it or no?
> *


Not this one...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 12 2010, 06:12 AM~17166486
> *Not this one...
> *


Bullshit......you'll get ta missin it too much


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 12 2010, 06:12 AM~17166486
> *Not this one...
> *


 bags? or lowing kit? :biggrin: I know you Sin7 your not a stock guy


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Apr 12 2010, 07:19 AM~17166527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: Okay let me rephrase. Stock _for now_...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0 :run: :h5:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 12 2010, 06:36 AM~17166604
> *:roflmao:  Okay let me rephrase. Stock for now...
> *


Sounds betta that's what I said bout mine


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks good!! Just dont send it to N.M. for paint!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

That 6 2 Is Looking Sexy.... :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Apr 12 2010, 08:05 AM~17166743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Alex. It still needs work but it'll get there eventually. Yesterday I drove it around my neighborhood and it runs good. Gonna go register it today during lunch and get an inspection after work to make it street legal...

Did that bracket work on your 61?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Apr 11 2010, 02:35 PM~17160655
> *Clean ride homie!!! Gotta love the black/red scheme :biggrin:
> *


x2 that's rare


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 12 2010, 09:32 AM~17166870
> *for now I'll just lower it a few inches.
> 
> *


That's how it starts..... :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 12 2010, 08:19 AM~17166527
> *Bullshit......you'll get ta missin it too much
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 12 2010, 09:32 AM~17166870
> *
> Thanks Alex. It still needs work but it'll get there eventually. Yesterday I drove it around my neighborhood and it runs good. Gonna go register it today during lunch and get an inspection after work to make it street legal...
> 
> ...



I Still Havent Put It On Been Buzy Putting Other Stuff On it..


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Apr 12 2010, 10:28 AM~17167242
> *That's how it starts.....  :biggrin:
> *


X10000000


----------



## Sixty-2 Rider (Feb 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 11 2010, 09:26 AM~17159034
> *Started looking at the seats and noticed you could see the original seat pattern underneath so I started cutting the top vinyl off and look what I found...
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: OG SEATS !!!.....
> 
> ...


Sweet Brotha!..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63+Apr 12 2010, 10:43 AM~17167829-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

Pics!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Apr 12 2010, 01:04 PM~17169213
> *Pics!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


I'll take more today...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 12 2010, 11:41 AM~17169515
> *I'll take more today...
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 12 2010, 02:41 PM~17169515
> *I'll take more today...
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 12 2010, 09:32 AM~17166870
> *for now I'll just lower it a few inches.
> Albuquerque you mean... From what I saw in Roswell, Orlando at Carino's does bad ass work. Seen it with my own eyes.
> Thanks Alex. It still needs work but it'll get there eventually. Yesterday I drove it around my neighborhood and it runs good. Gonna go register it today during lunch and get an inspection after work to make it street legal...
> ...


Do you have black plates for the registration???


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 12 2010, 01:28 PM~17169928
> *Do you have black plates for the registration???
> *


Nope do you have a set :happysad:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 12 2010, 03:34 PM~17169979
> *Nope do you have a set :happysad:
> *


not 62s and not for sale


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 12 2010, 01:37 PM~17169998
> *not 62s and not for sale
> *


Damn :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 12 2010, 03:40 PM~17170016
> *Damn  :biggrin:
> *


Swap meet homie!! You can find'em for around $70 to $100 ready to be registered!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 12 2010, 02:28 PM~17169928
> *Do you have black plates for the registration???
> *


Nah I went to the the DMV today and couldn't get it registered because I have to get it inspected first. 

For now I'm just gonna get the regular plates until i can find a decent black set...

I need to sell my Black 68 plates. I might get lucky and do a patrial trade for the 62's at a swap meet..


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 12 2010, 03:49 PM~17170102
> *Nah I went to the the DMV today and couldn't get it registered because I have to get it inspected first.
> 
> For now I'm just gonna get the regular plates until i can find a decent black set...
> ...


You shouldnt have to get an inspection sticker to register your vehicle!!! Hell I dont have an inspection sticker and I have black plates!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 12 2010, 02:59 PM~17170205
> *You shouldnt have to get an inspection sticker to register your vehicle!!! Hell I dont have an inspection sticker and I have black plates!!
> *


That's what I thought too but the lady swore up and down that I did...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 12 2010, 04:15 PM~17170335
> *That's what I thought too but the lady swore up and down that I did...
> *


Tell her 81.7.TX. said no you dont BITCH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 12 2010, 03:59 PM~17170205
> *You shouldnt have to get an inspection sticker to register your vehicle!!! Hell I dont have an inspection sticker and I have black plates!!
> *



yea....... u cant get the inspection if its not reg. what-ta.....


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice deuce homie keep us posted on this ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 12 2010, 04:17 PM~17170357
> *Tell her 81.7.TX. said no you dont BITCH!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 12 2010, 03:59 PM~17170205
> *You shouldnt have to get an inspection sticker to register your vehicle!!! Hell I dont have an inspection sticker and I have black plates!!
> *


Exactly! And furthermore, if you switch a title within in 30 days of purchase, then you don't even have to have it insured. You only have to show proof of insurance on your ride-around.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Apr 12 2010, 07:00 PM~17172320
> *Exactly! And furthermore, if you switch a title within in 30 days of purchase, then you don't even have to have it insured. You only have to show proof of insurance on your ride-around.
> *


I wonder if this applies to out of state title transfers....


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

sweet!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Apr 12 2010, 06:12 AM~17166486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Apr 11 2010, 03:35 PM~17160655
> *Clean ride homie!!! Gotta love the black/red scheme :biggrin:
> *


  X62!


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

holyshit that thing is clean so when you gonna cut it!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

my son likes it......









Nothing like the back end of a 62' 









Trunk is clean. Has a small area (about 3"x5") that needs to be replaced. Also picked up a clean set of 62' hubs. Needs to get some white tires though...









This is what the back seats looks like now. :wow:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

holyshit that thing is clean so when you gonna cut it!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

dam that is very nice :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61+Apr 12 2010, 07:28 PM~17172659-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Oscar...


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

very nice homie my faveorite year :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> my son likes it......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 12 2010, 09:43 PM~17173554
> *my son likes it......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> > my son likes it......
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 12 2010, 08:15 PM~17172484
> *I wonder if this applies to out of state title transfers....
> *


I once bought a bobtail (box truck) from AZ! I had to get it inspected (green sheet) prior to me being able to register it! Maybe the same rules apply to your ride! :dunno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 13 2010, 07:24 AM~17176902
> *I once bought a bobtail (box truck) from AZ! I had to get it inspected (green sheet) prior to me being able to register it! Maybe the same rules apply to your ride!  :dunno:
> *


Yeah she said it needed a certificate of inspection before registration.... I bet you this is why she wouldn't let me register it...

I got lucky though.. Look what I found on ebay last night. AND he's in the same city as me :cheesy: . So I'm going to wait a few days before I get the inspection, registration and title done. That way i can just register these plates (if I win them).


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*well unfortunately the front original seat covers weren't that great. The seat bottoms and bolsters were ripped. And since I couldn't buy the seat covers individually I had to buy a new pair (front and back)...

Just bought them from BowtieConnection.*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 13 2010, 11:18 AM~17178088
> *well unfortunately the front original seat covers weren't that great. The seat bottoms and bolsters were ripped. And since I couldn't buy the seat covers individually I had to buy a new pair (front and back)...
> 
> Just bought them from BowtieConnection.
> *


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Apr 13 2010, 06:32 AM~17176924-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

the 62 looks clean luis :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Nothing like the back end of a 62' ........you can say that again!!! here is my old 62 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Apr 13 2010, 10:58 AM~17178412
> *Nothing like the back end of a 62' ........you can say that again!!! here is my old 62  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I remember it well !....I wanted to buy it bad when it was for sale... Didn't have the funds for it then...


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> > my son likes it......
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 13 2010, 09:14 AM~17178531
> *dont hate lil man has good taste
> *


LOL..my lady is a Raiders fan as is my daughter cause of her mother, just know Luis is a Cowboys fan.. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy+Apr 13 2010, 11:14 AM~17178531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you watch the Cowboys Stadium implosion ?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 13 2010, 09:56 AM~17178906
> *
> did you watch the Cowboys Stadium implosion ?
> *


Nah, just what was on the website! How is the new stadium? I'm thinkin we should trade the Ravens for their left tackle like they said on the DC.com, Free did good at RT, not so sure about LT.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 13 2010, 08:32 AM~17176924
> *Yeah she said it needed a certificate of inspection before registration.... I bet you this is why she wouldn't let me register it...
> 
> I got lucky though.. Look what I found on ebay last night. AND he's in the same city as me :cheesy: . So I'm going to wait a few days before I get the inspection, registration and title done. That way i can just register these plates (if I win them).
> ...


 :0 Those are nice!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Man I saw u on ur way back as u were passing thru fort worth wit ur ride!!! 
I was Gona honk r take a pic but I had the baby and tha wife won't let me play round while I'm driven wit lilman!! Hey I'm sending the ten tomaro!! I was waiting to get the pully but I guess u were waiting on me so Ima send her out!! As u no I'm tryn to put the Moter togather this weekend so hopfully I got I b for then!! Man sick grab on the 62! Bet u don't even want to tear her down cuz she so fine allready!! I keep peepn n on ya bra!!


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Nice find!

Good luck on ur build.

It must be lifted! IMO.


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

nice home :thumbsup: bout to repaint the 68


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chato95ss_@Apr 13 2010, 09:42 PM~17185194
> *nice home  :thumbsup:  bout to repaint the 68
> *


Damn you didn't waste any time homie? What color are you going with????.... Post pics in here. 

Did you still want to hit up that junkyard I was telling you about? We're going saturday morning.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chato95ss_@Apr 13 2010, 08:42 PM~17185194
> *nice home  :thumbsup:  bout to repaint the 68
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Yesterday after work i decided to work on the interior and exterior lighting... The good thing is that there is very little missing and the original harness seems to be in tact. I only found 2 jumper wires that were spliced in and that's it. 

First thing on my list was the brake lights. I noticed the brake light switch was missing so i ran up to Firewheel Camaro's and they had a compatible switch in stock. After I installed it, the brake lights worked just fine. Then after the 3rd test they stayed on... So i unplugged the switch and then I lost all power. Orlando told me the battery was almost dead so i bought a new one from autozone and still no power. 

I followed the wires and noticed the purple wire at the neutral safety swtich was fried. So it's either that or my ignition switch. I'm getting 12v at the ignition switch in the off postion, but as soon as I turn the key, the power cuts off....

The good thing is that it's a simple and cheap fix. I just hate tracking down electrical gremlins :banghead:

Here's the first jumper wire i found. The yellow wire plugs into the top plug on the safety switch (purple wire) and runs out the firewall and splices into the purple lead wire that runs to the starter. This is why i think the safety switch is bad. Looks like a quick way to run power..









The second jumper wire runs from the Back up pin on the fuse panel out to the 12v plug on the distributor. 









The orange and white wire run to the brake light switch.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

I had a problem wit mine too....I ended up switching the switch.....checked the harness from the back and then the ground with each light slammed a door and they started working.....lol true story


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Oh and I never did post a pics of the engine bay... OG 283 with powerglide. Check out the original generator. The valve covers and filter will be replaced with factory units... 










Tucked away safe and sound


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 14 2010, 08:13 AM~17188351
> *I had a problem wit mine too....I ended up switching the switch.....checked the harness from the back and then the ground with each light slammed a door and they started working.....lol true story
> *


:roflmao: maybe i have to adjust the side view mirror for them to work?...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 14 2010, 07:17 AM~17188372
> *Oh and I never did post a pics of the engine bay... OG 283 with powerglide. Check out the original generator. The valve covers and filter will be replaced with factory units...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 fuck I never really see a og motor like that no more,fuck my shit isn't realy that og no more  ....loving it homie


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

clean ass ride primo! :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 14 2010, 05:21 PM~17193560
> *clean ass ride primo! :cheesy:
> *


Gracias. Are you rolling this saturday?


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 12 2010, 05:56 PM~17171686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Damn Luis, she looks straight as hell! :h5: I know you're gonna do it up right!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

* TTT*


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 14 2010, 08:50 PM~17194958
> *Gracias. Are you rolling this saturday?
> *



Not sure Primo! I have my girls this weekend and have to be at work by 2pm. :dunno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 15 2010, 05:28 PM~17204720
> *Not sure Primo!  I have my girls this weekend and have to be at work by 2pm. :dunno:
> *


It's all good. Aunque sea solo para el desayuno.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 15 2010, 09:15 PM~17206401
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 15 2010, 06:15 PM~17206401
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


You gonna put SS spinners on yours or go with OG caps?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 16 2010, 09:39 AM~17211410
> *You gonna put SS spinners on yours or go with OG caps?
> *


I have a clean set of SS Spinners... Might trade them for OG caps though..


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 16 2010, 07:47 AM~17211473
> *I have a clean set of SS Spinners... Might trade them for OG caps though..
> *


 :0 

Wish I had some OG caps to trade..too bad I got a nice set of ACE caps, 5 to be exact!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 16 2010, 09:49 AM~17211492
> *:0
> 
> Wish I had some OG caps to trade..too bad I got a nice set of ACE caps, 5 to be exact!
> *


Pics ?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 16 2010, 08:04 AM~17211619
> *Pics ?
> *


They are dirty in this pic but I can get em cleaned up. I think 2 of the centers are a little faded.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 16 2010, 10:10 AM~17211669
> *They are dirty in this pic but I can get em cleaned up.  I think 2 of the centers are a little faded.
> 
> 
> ...


Wanna trade ? :biggrin: The fourth one was in the passenger seat when i took this pic. I can get you better pics tonight.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i also got a car from orlando..cool dude..


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 16 2010, 08:13 AM~17211706
> *Wanna trade ? :biggrin: The fourth one was in the passenger seat when i took this pic. I can get you better pics tonight.
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason I can't see picturetrail pics here at work, I'll check em when I get home..but sounds good anyway! :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Apr 16 2010, 10:17 AM~17211736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shoot me your email address and i'll email you the pic.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 15 2010, 08:15 PM~17206401
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



Fuk yea bro!! Lookn nice and shinny main!! 
I'm going og on my valve covers and breather to! :cheesy: 

C u saterday!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 16 2010, 10:43 AM~17211936
> *Fuk yea bro!! Lookn nice and shinny main!!
> I'm going og on my valve covers and breather to! :cheesy:
> 
> ...


Funny thing is that this one isn't mine !!.... It's my twin ...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 16 2010, 08:57 AM~17212048
> *Funny thing is that this one isn't mine !!.... It's my twin ...
> *


 :0 

PM sent!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Some goodies showed up today:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Red 80/20 Loop Deluxe carpet:









Kick panels.... I ordered replacements but these are made out of cardboard material. :dunno: I figured they would plastic....









Gas Door Guard









My scuff pads are on backorder :angry:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Lookin good bro


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 16 2010, 10:57 AM~17212048
> *Funny thing is that this one isn't mine !!.... It's my twin ...
> *


 u can't cheat like that!! J/k!! I thought u put some serious dainel son wax on wax off shit on ur 62!!!! I was like dam this fool wana trade!! :cheesy:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 16 2010, 12:13 PM~17212696
> *Red 80/20 Loop Deluxe carpet:
> 
> 
> ...


Wat ever u dew don't pull that carpet roll out! I got mine yesterday and never got that beeautch Back n!! :uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 16 2010, 12:31 PM~17212852
> *Wat ever u dew don't pull that carpet roll out! I got mine yesterday and never got that beeautch Back n!! :uh:
> *



lol yeah i wont pull it out here at work.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 16 2010, 01:13 PM~17212696
> *Red 80/20 Loop Deluxe carpet:
> 
> 
> ...



that gas door guard look 63-ish ..... check when I ordered stuff for my 63 i use to get 62 and 61 parts ! 

oh yea kick panels suck too... i have a newpair from my 63.. I ended up useing them as a template to cut sum out of 1/4" wood....

I set got the plastic ones from tinys 64... you remember... u can get them if you want.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 11 2010, 11:26 AM~17159034
> *Started looking at the seats and noticed you could see the original seat pattern underneath so I started cutting the top vinyl off and look what I found...
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: OG SEATS !!!.....
> 
> ...


tore into my seats and found the same thing.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 16 2010, 10:10 AM~17211669
> *They are dirty in this pic but I can get em cleaned up.  I think 2 of the centers are a little faded.
> 
> 
> ...


Gee,

Here are the caps. They're dirty...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 16 2010, 07:48 PM~17217187
> *Gee,
> 
> Here are the caps. They're dirty...
> ...


How are the spinners?? Pitted?? :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 16 2010, 09:59 PM~17217264
> *How are the spinners??  Pitted??  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


:no:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 16 2010, 08:00 PM~17217274
> *:no:
> *


It's a deal!! :h5: PM me your info!


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

CARS LOOKING NICE :thumbsup: 
HERES SOME MORE MOTIVATION I HOPE YOU LIKE


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Apr 16 2010, 08:19 PM~17217423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Apr 16 2010, 08:19 PM~17217423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Interior pics please


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Apr 16 2010, 09:58 PM~17217784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 16 2010, 09:10 AM~17211669
> *They are dirty in this pic but I can get em cleaned up.  I think 2 of the centers are a little faded.
> 
> 
> ...


THose are for a 61 impala homie.....but i got a complete set of hubcaps fora 62.... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 11 2010, 10:26 AM~17159034
> *Started looking at the seats and noticed you could see the original seat pattern underneath so I started cutting the top vinyl off and look what I found...
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: OG SEATS !!!.....
> 
> ...


thats kn bad ass right there


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> my son likes it......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

to the top for your story homie its always good to have and old timer around u they always keep it real trust me and good luck on your build good find bro


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> CARS LOOKING NICE :thumbsup:
> HERES SOME MORE MOTIVATION I HOPE YOU LIKE





>





>





>


Damn bro that definately motivated me !!... Thanks for sharing those flicks....




> THose are for a 61 impala homie.....but i got a complete set of hubcaps fora 62.... :biggrin:


yeah i know. The homie MR GEE needs them so it's all good.



> thats kn bad ass right there


Thanks Skim... We were in your neck of the woods today. Alex, Oscar, Dre and I spent 11 hours today searching for old cars. We came up on a good spot.



> > my son likes it......
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Picked this up today...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 17 2010, 07:23 PM~17224242
> *Picked this up today...
> 
> 
> ...


You know I don't miss nuttin, is that my 64 trunklid back there?? :wow: 

Also, that air cleaner that's for a '64 right?? :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 17 2010, 09:34 PM~17224335
> *You know I don't miss nuttin, is that my 64 trunklid back there??  :wow:
> 
> Also, that air cleaner that's for a '64 right??  :biggrin:
> *


That one is for another homie that's local. Let me find out how much freight would be on a trunk lid to Vegas... If it's cost effective for you, i'll get you one.


Yeah it's for a 64'. Gonna throw it on the 62 for now...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 17 2010, 07:36 PM~17224361
> *That one is for another homie that's local. Let me find out how much freight would be on a trunk lid to Vegas... If it's cost effective for you, i'll get you one.
> Yeah it's for a 64'. Gonna throw it on the 62 for now...
> *


I just picked up a trunklid but it needs a little work  

I can tell by the sticker it's for a '64..but I think they are pretty much the same!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 17 2010, 09:46 PM~17224457
> *I just picked up a trunklid but it needs a little work
> 
> I can tell by the sticker it's for a '64..but I think they are pretty much the same!
> *


I think you're right... I think the difference may be in the tube... 


This trunk i picked up today is solid !


































complete with original wire harness, and light sockets...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 17 2010, 07:49 PM~17224490
> *I think you're right... I think the difference may be in the tube...
> This trunk i picked up today is solid !
> 
> ...


Thanks for rubbin it in..lol.. :biggrin: 

What did you pay for that?? Prices out here are ridiculous..but I got the trunklid and the valance for $160.. and dude had a nice ass '64 he got paint, nice paint for cheap...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Drove out to the back country roads and stumbled across this place....









The owner agreed to let us look around. We followed him out back behind his property...
















:wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 17 2010, 09:55 PM~17224535
> *Thanks for rubbin it in..lol.. :biggrin:
> 
> What did you pay for that??  Prices out here are ridiculous..but I got the trunklid and the valance for $160..  and dude had a nice ass '64 he got paint, nice paint for cheap...
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 17 2010, 09:59 PM~17224565
> *:0
> *


Alex has better pics of all the cars there.....


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Apr 17 2010, 07:59 PM~17224565-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 17 2010, 08:02 PM~17224591
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


I'll be back ...Strikeforce is starting !! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

After hitting up that place we went to a yard that Alex (loco61) knows about. One of our homies picked up a Canadian frame for his 64'....


































Then this happen


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Not to worry...









Ready to roll out


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice find that's a bad ass 62!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 17 2010, 11:18 PM~17224709
> *After hitting up that place we went to a yard that Alex (loco61) knows about. One of our homies picked up a Canadian frame for his 64'....
> 
> 
> ...


I heard about that. LOL


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 17 2010, 09:11 PM~17225057
> *I heard about that. LOL
> *


  :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 17 2010, 11:18 PM~17224709
> *After hitting up that place we went to a yard that Alex (loco61) knows about. One of our homies picked up a Canadian frame for his 64'....
> 
> 
> ...


Just Woke Up From Yesterday. :420: :h5: Its Alwayz A Good TIme Kickin It With THe HOmies... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 18 2010, 05:47 AM~17226098
> *Just Woke Up From Yesterday.  :420:  :h5: Its Alwayz A Good TIme Kickin It With THe HOmies... :biggrin:
> *


y la cruda? :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hittin3's+Apr 17 2010, 10:57 PM~17224974-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good thing it didn't happen out on the back country roads hno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Just Took A Couple PIcs.... Getting Some Menudo Before Hittin The Yards..












Here We Go Walking In The Rain... :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

had a hell of a time !.... Anyone catch a cold? :420: It was bad enough that we were soaking wet, y luego Alex had the A/C full blast hno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 18 2010, 03:38 PM~17228660
> *had a hell of a time !.... Anyone catch a cold? :420: It was bad enough that we were soaking wet, y luego Alex had the A/C full blast hno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 18 2010, 02:38 PM~17228660
> *had a hell of a time !.... Anyone catch a cold? :420: It was bad enough that we were soaking wet, y luego Alex had the A/C full blast hno:
> *


i dont know but when i got home i slept like a baby i think it was the rain :420:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Apr 18 2010, 04:51 PM~17229428
> *i dont know but when i got home i slept like a baby i think it was the rain  :420:
> *


me too man.... Alex post pics of that Mural we found ! :0


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

dang baller :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 18 2010, 05:48 PM~17229719
> *Ttt  :biggrin:
> *


Did you hit up Alex about your PS pulley?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 18 2010, 06:22 PM~17229600
> *me too man.... Alex post pics of that Mural we found ! :0
> *


Here It Is Hope Someone Out There Remembers This... It Was On A Monte Carlo In The Middle Of A Wreaking Yard It Also Had A Moon Roof...

Heres Acouple Pics I Took With My PHone


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 11 2010, 10:26 AM~17159034
> *Started looking at the seats and noticed you could see the original seat pattern underneath so I started cutting the top vinyl off and look what I found...
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: OG SEATS !!!.....
> 
> ...


common thing, my bombs all had clean ass int when i peeld off the crusty cover as have several of my impalas


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Apr 12 2010, 07:00 PM~17172320
> *Exactly! And furthermore, if you switch a title within in 30 days of purchase, then you don't even have to have it insured. You only have to show proof of insurance on your ride-around.
> *


man tell that to my local court house

where can i find this info so i can staple it to theire foreheads!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 16 2010, 12:13 PM~17212696
> *Red 80/20 Loop Deluxe carpet:
> 
> Kick panels.... I ordered replacements but these are made out of cardboard material. :dunno: I figured they would plastic....
> ...


63 and below are like that 64 are plastic


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

LOVIN THIS DUECE......BLACK AND RED. SO O.G.!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 18 2010, 03:38 PM~17228660
> *had a hell of a time !.... Anyone catch a cold? :420: It was bad enough that we were soaking wet, y luego Alex had the A/C full blast hno:
> *


X817!!! Good to meet you Luis!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Apr 19 2010, 07:18 AM~17234877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Likewise... I sent Alex info on another yard down past Waco. Looks like we're making plans to go in 3 weeks. You down?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 19 2010, 10:11 AM~17235519
> *
> Likewise... I sent Alex info on another yard down past Waco. Looks like we're making plans to go in 3 weeks. You down?
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 19 2010, 10:11 AM~17235519
> *What's up Sanchez !... How've you been bro?
> Likewise... I sent Alex info on another yard down past Waco. Looks like we're making plans to go in 3 weeks. You down?
> *


  Already!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Apr 19 2010, 09:14 AM~17235564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:roflmao: what did Dre say when he saw this... "only white people can die here"...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 19 2010, 09:11 AM~17235519
> *What's up Sanchez !... How've you been bro?
> *


BEEN GOOD.....MAKIN LITTLE MOVES HERE AND THERE :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 19 2010, 10:09 AM~17236023
> *BEEN GOOD.....MAKIN LITTLE MOVES HERE AND THERE :biggrin:
> *


I can see that homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 19 2010, 10:15 AM~17236080
> *I can see that homie... :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS....YOU DOING A LITTLE SCOOTIN YOUR SELF!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 19 2010, 10:56 AM~17235916
> *You know what i've been thinking about... That 60' that we found in Sunset... The one with no title.... All it was missing was the front clip right?
> 
> *



Ive Been Thinking About It To... Only Thing About It He Chopped Some Parts Off It:banghead: .... But Thats A Rear 60


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 19 2010, 10:35 AM~17236259
> *Ive Been Thinking About It To... Only Thing About It He Chopped Some Parts Off It:banghead: .... But  Thats A Rear 60
> *



Are you talking about the red 60' in the jungle or the brown 60' at the Players house ?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

So wat r ur plans fer tha 62?? All og gloss black chassie r full strap full chrome?? Wat cha got cookn fer this bad boi?? :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 19 2010, 11:47 AM~17236363
> *Are you talking about the red 60' in the jungle or the brown 60' at the Players house ?
> *


Players House...  And WithThe One In the Jungle Mix Match Parts...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 19 2010, 11:17 AM~17236585
> *Players House...    And WithThe One In the Jungle Mix Match Parts...
> *


hahah "theplayers house" hahaha thats funny :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Apr 19 2010, 12:23 PM~17236622
> *hahah "theplayers house" hahaha thats funny  :biggrin:
> *


LOL Funny Right Bahawahaahahhahaaha..


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Apr 19 2010, 12:23 PM~17236622
> *hahah "theplayers house" hahaha thats funny  :biggrin:
> *


"Trenton" :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 19 2010, 08:11 AM~17235519
> *What's up Sanchez !... How've you been bro?
> Likewise... I sent Alex info on another yard down past Waco. Looks like we're making plans to go in 3 weeks. You down?
> *


What yard is that


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 19 2010, 03:06 PM~17238027
> *What yard is that
> *


 :scrutinize: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 19 2010, 11:47 AM~17236363
> *Are you talking about the red 60' in the jungle or the brown 60' at the Players house ?
> *


 :0


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 13 2010, 07:32 AM~17176924
> *Yeah she said it needed a certificate of inspection before registration.... I bet you this is why she wouldn't let me register it...
> 
> I got lucky though.. Look what I found on ebay last night. AND he's in the same city as me :cheesy: . So I'm going to wait a few days before I get the inspection, registration and title done. That way i can just register these plates (if I win them).
> ...


I thought you don't need an inspection for classics?



Nice thread BTW!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Apr 19 2010, 02:06 PM~17238027-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No emissions, just safety.

.... And thanks !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 19 2010, 03:41 PM~17238365
> *One in Belton... You down?
> LET'S DO IT !!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 19 2010, 01:41 PM~17238365
> *One in Belton... You down?
> LET'S DO IT !!!!!
> *


I'm down but thems fools got crazy prices if its the one off 190 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 19 2010, 06:50 PM~17239988
> *I'm down but thems fools got crazy prices if its the one off 190 :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 19 2010, 05:50 PM~17239988
> *I'm down but thems fools got crazy prices if its the one off 190 :biggrin:
> *


Not sure exactly where it is. But you might be right....

Well there's another one in Alvarado that Alex mentioned...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Spotted these yesterday on my way through East Dallas....



















I started redoing all the electrical last night. I've been having a grounding issue for a few days now. The 62 would cut out when i turn the headlights on. It's no big deal i just hate chasing down electrical problems... Everything is good now. All i needed was my diagram, parts, some oldies and a king size bag of Reeses Pieces.









Turned out to be a bad neutral safety switch. I went ahead and cleaned all the terminals on the fuse block, replaced all the fuses, cleaned up all the grounds and repaired any damaged wires.... Like this one on the firewall bulkhead....









In the end ALL of my lights and accessories work. Even that little green light on the shift indicator works.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

.Good to hear now you can do mine...lol


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 20 2010, 06:58 AM~17245609
> *.Good to hear now you can do mine...lol
> *


*Bring it over !... *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 20 2010, 07:33 AM~17245497
> *Spotted these yesterday on my way through East Dallas....
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooo Yeah... :cheesy: 

I Have One Of Those Portable Halogen Lights Mine Went Out The 1st Time I Used It..:banghead: . I Just Changed That Bulb And It Works Greeeat!... :h5:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Here we go!! Some back country road!!  








Ready to snap some pics!! 








Lots of mud and water!! 








The first victim!! :cheesy: 








The jungle!! :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 20 2010, 09:03 AM~17245869
> *Here we go!! Some back country road!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 20 2010, 08:03 AM~17245869
> *Here we go!! Some back country road!!
> 
> Lots of mud and water!!
> ...



You guys need to take boots next time... The only bad thing is that I rolled my damn ankle when we were jumping from car to car.... Alex, next time let's try not to dent every hood out there.... :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 20 2010, 12:27 PM~17247551
> *You guys need to take boots next time... The only bad thing is that I rolled my damn ankle when we were jumping from car to car.... Alex, next time let's try not to dent every hood out there.... :roflmao:
> *










:cheesy: 


And LOL on The Hoods And Roofs.. :rofl:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 20 2010, 12:48 PM~17247717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Apr 20 2010, 11:48 AM~17247717-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: x2 !!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:cheesy: 









My seat covers. Thanks to Bowtie Connection. Had to buy the set. My back seat was mint but they don't sell these covers individually...









neutral safety switch to fix that electrical problem:









Cheesy gifts from Harmon's for becoming a "bowtie club member" :uh: 









....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Keep that back I may end up gettin it


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*THE ICING ON THE CAKE !!!!!* 

OG 62' Texas plates... When i saw these on Ebay i had to have them. Here's why... The "MV" stands for Montes (my last name) & Villanueva (my wifes last name). The 1367 stands for the miles we did round trip to Roswell and back... We did exactly 1305 miles.... Here's the freaky part... 1367 - 1305 = 62 !


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 20 2010, 12:20 PM~17248010
> *Keep that back I may end up gettin it
> *



cool i'll store it for you.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 20 2010, 12:21 PM~17248018
> * THE ICING ON THE CAKE !!!!!
> 
> OG 62' Texas plates... When i saw these on Ebay i had to have them. Here's why... The "MV" stands for Montes (my last name) & Villanueva (my wifes last name). The 1367 stands for the miles we did round trip to Roswell and back... We did exactly 1305 miles.... Here's the freaky part... 1367 - 1305 = 62 !
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 19 2010, 02:41 PM~17238365
> *One in Belton... You down?
> LET'S DO IT !!!!!!!!!
> No emissions, just safety.
> ...


I dont think we have either down here? HMMMMMM?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 19 2010, 05:50 PM~17239988
> *I'm down but thems fools got crazy prices if its the one off 190 :biggrin:
> *


yall might as well head down to New Braunfels Swap meet this Fri - Sat :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Colecting sum nice toys there!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 20 2010, 12:29 PM~17248099
> *yall might as well head down to New Braunfels Swap meet this Fri - Sat  :biggrin:
> *


busy this weekend :banghead: Is there a good turnout?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 20 2010, 01:21 PM~17248018
> * THE ICING ON THE CAKE !!!!! </span>
> 
> OG 62' Texas plates... When i saw these on Ebay i had to have them. Here's why... <span style=\'color:red\'>The "MV" stands for Montes (my last name) & Villanueva (my wifes last name). The 1367 stands for the miles we did round trip to Roswell and back... We did exactly 1305 miles.... Here's the freaky part... 1367 - 1305 = 62 !
> ...



:0 hno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 20 2010, 12:30 PM~17248111
> *Colecting sum nice toys there!!
> *


yeah but the the leftover funds from selling the 68 are dwindling fast !..Pretty soon i'll have to be working overtime... or do the craigslist hustle like you :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 20 2010, 12:35 PM~17248181
> *:0  hno:
> *


i know hno: ....


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 19 2010, 10:47 AM~17236366
> *So wat r ur plans fer tha 62?? All og gloss black chassie r full strap full chrome?? Wat cha got cookn fer this bad boi?? :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 20 2010, 01:18 PM~17247989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's up with the hair remover?....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 20 2010, 01:21 PM~17248018
> * THE ICING ON THE CAKE !!!!!
> 
> OG 62' Texas plates... When i saw these on Ebay i had to have them. Here's why... The "MV" stands for Montes (my last name) & Villanueva (my wifes last name). The 1367 stands for the miles we did round trip to Roswell and back... We did exactly 1305 miles.... Here's the freaky part... 1367 - 1305 = 62 !
> ...


 :wow: Nice!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Apr 20 2010, 01:12 PM~17248467
> *What's up with the hair remover?....
> *


:twak: for my wig homie !... lol... that's the box Harmon's Impala Parts sent me the stuff in.... :dunno:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 20 2010, 05:33 AM~17245497
> *Spotted these yesterday on my way through East Dallas....
> 
> 
> ...


That red one is right up the street from my house last time I seen it had a for sale sign on it.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Apr 20 2010, 01:32 PM~17248665
> *That red one is right up the street from my house last time I seen it had a for sale sign on it.
> *


yeah it still has the sign.. The usually have it parked right on the corner... Looks fully restored....


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 20 2010, 12:57 PM~17248890
> *yeah it still has the sign.. The usually have it parked right on the corner... Looks fully restored....
> *


Same owner has a fully restored red and white 57 chevy and a early 70's el camnino on spokes.He has some nice cars parked out there most of the time


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Apr 20 2010, 04:05 PM~17249538
> *Same owner has a fully restored red and white 57 chevy and a early 70's el camnino on spokes.He has some nice cars parked out there most of the time
> *


 :0


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 20 2010, 12:21 PM~17248018
> * THE ICING ON THE CAKE !!!!!
> 
> OG 62' Texas plates... When i saw these on Ebay i had to have them. Here's why... The "MV" stands for Montes (my last name) & Villanueva (my wifes last name). The 1367 stands for the miles we did round trip to Roswell and back... We did exactly 1305 miles.... Here's the freaky part... 1367 - 1305 = 62 !
> ...


 :sprint: :run: :around:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Apr 20 2010, 06:30 PM~17250748
> *:sprint:  :run:  :around:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

if you need any parts for a 62 lmk cause i got a bunch of stuff laying around for a 62 impala Hardtop


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 20 2010, 01:21 PM~17248018
> * THE ICING ON THE CAKE !!!!!
> 
> OG 62' Texas plates... When i saw these on Ebay i had to have them. Here's why... The "MV" stands for Montes (my last name) & Villanueva (my wifes last name). The 1367 stands for the miles we did round trip to Roswell and back... We did exactly 1305 miles.... Here's the freaky part... 1367 - 1305 = 62 !
> ...


dun dun dun the twilight zone


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Found this on ebay. To cheap to pass up... I'll restore it and hang it in my garage till someone needs it... Complete with guages, dash plate and OG Radio.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 21 2010, 11:46 AM~17258901
> *dun dun dun the twilight zone
> *



i still haven't picked out a name for it either....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Apr 21 2010, 12:46 PM~17258901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 21 2010, 02:07 PM~17260127
> *Found this on ebay. To cheap to pass up... I'll restore it and hang it in my garage till someone needs it... Complete with guages, dash plate and OG Radio.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Apr 21 2010, 10:45 AM~17258884
> *if you need any parts for a 62 lmk cause i got a bunch of stuff laying around for a 62 impala Hardtop
> *


wut you got :0 I need a trunk cove and rear antenna


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 21 2010, 06:03 PM~17263796
> *wut you got  :0 I need a trunk cove and rear antenna
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 21 2010, 03:11 PM~17260176
> *i still haven't picked out a name for it either....
> *


2 of a kind :dunno:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 21 2010, 02:11 PM~17260176
> *i still haven't picked out a name for it either....
> *


"Black Majic Woman" 

Nice car, love them dueces :thumbsup:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 21 2010, 07:03 PM~17263796
> *wut you got  :0 I need a trunk cove and rear antenna
> *


you need a truck lid??? i think i do have an antenna....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Apr 22 2010, 05:59 AM~17268490
> *you need a truck lid??? i think i do have an antenna....
> *


Nah just the trim by the lights and antenna


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

This happen 5 minutes from my house.... :tears: 

http://www.wfaa.com/news/local/Wylie-Hold-...y-91777634.html


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 22 2010, 08:20 AM~17268588
> *This happen 5 minutes from my house.... :tears:
> 
> http://www.wfaa.com/news/local/Wylie-Hold-...y-91777634.html
> *


 :angel:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 22 2010, 06:20 AM~17268588
> *This happen 5 minutes from my house.... :tears:
> 
> http://www.wfaa.com/news/local/Wylie-Hold-...y-91777634.html
> *


man thats just bogus :angel:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 22 2010, 10:37 AM~17269967
> *man thats just bogus  :angel:
> *



i know man... 



Were you on Ebay last night??... I was bidding on some parts and the last minute I kept going back and forth with someone.. Thought it might have been you..lol...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 22 2010, 10:35 AM~17270471
> *i know man...
> Were you on Ebay last night??... I was bidding on some parts and the last minute I kept going back and forth with someone.. Thought it might have been you..lol...
> *


nah I like LIL prices betta....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 22 2010, 11:37 AM~17270491
> *nah I like LIL prices betta....
> *



you better check it again... Killer deals on 62' parts....LIL seems a little dry right now on Duece hardware....


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 22 2010, 09:39 AM~17270514
> *you better check it again... Killer deals on 62' parts....LIL seems a little dry right now on Duece hardware....
> *


 :0 :nosad:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Get back on page one :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 22 2010, 05:51 PM~17274040
> *Get back on page one :biggrin:
> *



Got the State Inspection Certificate (Green sheet) and my state inspection sticker... Passed ALL safety requirements (wipers, lights, turn signals etc...)

Tomorrow I'll go get the registration and title transfer. 

She drives like a charm !!...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

thats a na=ice duece just read tha whole thread


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 22 2010, 11:10 PM~17276395
> *Got the State Inspection Certificate (Green sheet) and my state inspection sticker... Passed ALL safety requirements (wipers, lights, turn signals etc...)
> 
> Tomorrow I'll go get the registration and title transfer.
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 22 2010, 11:10 PM~17276395
> *Got the State Inspection Certificate (Green sheet) and my state inspection sticker... Passed ALL safety requirements (wipers, lights, turn signals etc...)
> 
> Tomorrow I'll go get the registration and title transfer.
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 22 2010, 10:10 PM~17276395
> *Got the State Inspection Certificate (Green sheet) and my state inspection sticker... Passed ALL safety requirements (wipers, lights, turn signals etc...)
> 
> Tomorrow I'll go get the registration and title transfer.
> ...


Come on we no u slipped him a twenty on tha dl$$


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 23 2010, 08:49 AM~17278853
> *Come on we no u slipped him a twenty on tha dl$$
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 11 2010, 08:26 AM~17159034
> *Started looking at the seats and noticed you could see the original seat pattern underneath so I started cutting the top vinyl off and look what I found...
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: OG SEATS !!!.....
> 
> ...


 :0  Nice 62!!!!


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 20 2010, 10:21 AM~17248018
> * THE ICING ON THE CAKE !!!!!
> 
> OG 62' Texas plates... When i saw these on Ebay i had to have them. Here's why... The "MV" stands for Montes (my last name) & Villanueva (my wifes last name). The 1367 stands for the miles we did round trip to Roswell and back... We did exactly 1305 miles.... Here's the freaky part... 1367 - 1305 = 62 !
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

You should get some "Antique" plates, then you don't have to get any more stickers.

Nice ride !


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 22 2010, 07:20 AM~17268588
> *This happen 5 minutes from my house.... :tears:
> 
> http://www.wfaa.com/news/local/Wylie-Hold-...y-91777634.html
> *


that sucks


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 22 2010, 11:10 PM~17276395
> *Got the State Inspection Certificate (Green sheet) and my state inspection sticker... Passed ALL safety requirements (wipers, lights, turn signals etc...)
> 
> Tomorrow I'll go get the registration and title transfer.
> ...


Good progress! She is coming along nice. Looking good for memorial Day!  

So I'll see you Sunday? It won't take us long.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 22 2010, 10:10 PM~17276395
> *Got the State Inspection Certificate (Green sheet) and my state inspection sticker... Passed ALL safety requirements (wipers, lights, turn signals etc...)
> 
> Tomorrow I'll go get the registration and title transfer.
> ...


 :thumbsup: ta chingon when you bringing it to Forth Worth :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

nice luis, haven't dropped in on you in awhile. i can see things are goin ok :biggrin: 


patrick


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Apr 23 2010, 10:58 AM~17280220
> *
> 
> You should get some "Antique" plates, then you don't have to get any more stickers.
> ...


I'd rather go with OG black plates  



> _Originally posted by -JUICE--+Apr 23 2010, 05:30 PM~17283471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's up Patrick !? Yeah bro things have changed since the day i drove all the way to Houston for those floor pans... I see you have a rag now ?!?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Worked on the interior today. Started by taking out the seats. I'm dropping them off for reupholstery on monday.

here you can see the front seat was pretty worn out.*









*Old and faded carpet*

















*SOLID floors* :thumbsup:









*New Carpet going in.*

















*This came in just in time...My old glove box door lock was broken. Picked this up on ebay. Came with OG key...*


















*While I was at it, i restored my fender emblems and hub cap spinners..*


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Puttin in work looking good bro


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

looking good


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 24 2010, 10:17 PM~17291547
> *Worked on the interior today. Started by taking out the seats. I'm dropping them off for reupholstery on monday.
> 
> here you can see the front seat was pretty worn out.
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Helped a friend move his 62' today. Dropped it off to get detailed top to bottom for the up coming MAJESTIX Picnic !..


























































































img]http://ult-tex.net/counts/mem/bans/16.jpg[/img]


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 24 2010, 03:42 PM~17289617
> *What's up Patrick !? Yeah bro things have changed since the day i drove all the way to Houston for those floor pans... I see you have a rag now ?!?
> *



yea for sure bro, movin up in the lowrider world :biggrin: deuce looks good homie.

yessir, i got a 63 rag now and its about to hit the sheetmetal shop this week. but we don't have just one rag, we have two :happysad: 

here's my wifes car.....and yea, nobody believes me.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 25 2010, 12:36 PM~17295711
> *yea for sure bro, movin up in the lowrider world :biggrin:  deuce looks good homie.
> 
> yessir, i got a 63 rag now and its about to hit the sheetmetal shop this week.  but we don't have just one rag, we have two :happysad:
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: two rags ?!?!?!... you need to change your screen name to *Rags~N~Rags* . You're wifes 63' is bad ass bro...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 25 2010, 04:13 PM~17296900
> *
> *



What's up Gotti... You want this trunk or what bro??... :nicoderm:


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 25 2010, 12:50 PM~17295358
> *Helped a friend move his 62' today. Dropped it off to get detailed top to bottom for the up coming MAJESTIX Picnic !..
> 
> 
> ...


ThanX homie! Gotta say, today went smooth. Freddy called me and said the car looks completely different. He even got down on the dash and everything. He did use the clay on it. He said he hasn't even buffed it yet and it is smooth as hell. He got three offers from passer-bies. ThanX again! I'll be in touch this week for pt.2


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Apr 25 2010, 06:00 PM~17297633
> *ThanX homie! Gotta say, today went smooth. Freddy called me and said the car looks completely different. He even got down on the dash and everything. He did use the clay on it. He said he hasn't even buffed it yet and it is smooth as hell. He got three offers from passer-bies. ThanX again! I'll be in touch this week for pt.2
> *


 :cheesy: You're welcome bro. Glad we could help. I've been wanting to try that clay bar. i heard it's bad ass.... Can't wait to see it again. Just let me know when we need to go pick it up.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

....damn Freddy's been working on it for 12 hours !!!?!?!? :cheesy:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 24 2010, 09:17 PM~17291547
> *Worked on the interior today. Started by taking out the seats. I'm dropping them off for reupholstery on monday.
> 
> here you can see the front seat was pretty worn out.
> ...


nice atenison to detail bra!! gona b nice!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 19 2010, 10:47 AM~17236366
> *So wat r ur plans fer tha 62?? All og gloss black chassie r full strap full chrome?? Wat cha got cookn fer this bad boi?? :cheesy:
> *


R u avoiding my ? :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 26 2010, 08:00 AM~17303699
> *R u avoiding my ? :wow:
> *



You're pressuring me to customize it :guns: I want to keep all stock but when I helped Joe move his 62' this weekend it gave me an itch !...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

* finished the carpet last night....And installed the kick panels.*









*Loaded up my seats and dropped them off at Mr. C's Upholstery.... *


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK LUIS!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 26 2010, 08:26 AM~17303825
> *You're pressuring me to customize it :guns: I want to keep all stock but when I helped Joe move his 62' this weekend it gave me an itch !...
> *


Then scratch nicca scratch!!!
Just do wat I'm doing! Roll it stock fer a cool min while u build a diff roller up for dros!! Then wen ur hydro frame is ready swap and thro the og frame on ice while u play round then wen u feel like it swap back and sell the full wrapped roller for SOme stock rebuild funds!! It's a win win and the year r so ur building ur chassie u roll her stock!!





Dew it!!!!
How many duces on switches r there round d f dub??


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 26 2010, 12:10 PM~17305830
> *Then scratch nicca scratch!!!
> Just do wat I'm doing! Roll it stock fer a cool min while u build a diff roller up for dros!! Then wen ur hydro frame is ready swap and thro the og frame on ice while u play round then wen u feel like it swap back and sell the full wrapped roller for SOme stock rebuild funds!! It's a win win and the year r so ur building ur chassie u roll her stock!!
> Dew it!!!!
> ...


aaaaah man.... I shouldn't have read this...lol....We'll see....


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 26 2010, 10:15 AM~17305892
> *aaaaah man.... I shouldn't have read this...lol....We'll see....
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 26 2010, 11:15 AM~17305892
> *aaaaah man.... I shouldn't have read this...lol....We'll see....
> *


do it do it :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dunk420+Apr 26 2010, 12:10 PM~17305830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:boink:


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

This is getting good.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Apr 26 2010, 04:34 PM~17307961
> *This is getting good.
> *


X2


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

hows my 62


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Bag that bitch and throw the lawn chairs,beer,food in there for the family and don't forget the Weber 22''grill..Well thats how my car will be setup for...Will keep posted on this ride


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> *While I was at it, i restored my fender emblems and hub cap spinners..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > *While I was at it, i restored my fender emblems and hub cap spinners..*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 24 2010, 07:17 PM~17291547
> *Worked on the interior today. Started by taking out the seats. I'm dropping them off for reupholstery on monday.
> 
> here you can see the front seat was pretty worn out.
> ...


Is the glove box a '61? I'm glad you painted my spinners for me :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

"Wheres Luis" :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Apr 26 2010, 12:50 PM~17306296-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sixty7imp, Sin7


:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 28 2010, 09:43 AM~17328465
> *
> :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Just stoping by to say Hi .......


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 28 2010, 10:02 AM~17329222
> *    Just stoping by to say Hi .......
> *


what's up David.. How's the Caddy coming along?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Now i can put my skirts on


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 27 2010, 03:55 PM~17320490
> *:wow:  Ima Send You Mine ...
> *


Mine r n the mail off to u :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 28 2010, 12:31 PM~17330619
> *Mine r n the mail off to u :biggrin:
> *


Cool... I'll restore them and send them back for FREE... being serious homie...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Go Big :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

lookin good .sin 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## 62-Rag (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 15 2010, 06:15 PM~17206401
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...











NICE RIDE HOMIE, LOOKS LIKE MINE :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 62-Rag_@Apr 29 2010, 12:18 AM~17337423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TO THE TOP!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Alex (LOCO61) gave me a DIY method on restoring trim. Sounds crazy but it seems to work good.

Supplies:
Liquid Drano
Mother Aluminum Polish


I was kind of skeptical that this would work but it does. I only tried it on a small section on my headlight bezel. 

Before:









This would work better if you soaked the trim in small container but since I was just testing i poured a little on the bezel itself. Almost immediately the draino begins to bubble and eat the oxidation away...

















The directions say to let the Draino soak the trim for 5-10 minutes. I only let it soak for about 2 minutes.... Rinse it off with water and let it dry. This is what it'll look like....









Polish with Mothers Aluminum Polish... This actually works ! :wow: 









I did this in a matter of 5 minutes and it's coming out good. Naturally the more you take your time the better it will turn out.... Going to do both bezels and grill this sunday.... 


Alex, is the guy that suggested this named RestoDan?...


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2010, 07:37 AM~17350064
> *Alex (LOCO61) gave me a DIY method on restoring trim. Sounds crazy but it seems to work good.
> 
> Supplies:
> ...



NICE...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 30 2010, 08:41 AM~17350091
> *NICE...
> *



Thanks Charlie Boy...



here's another pic....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Sup Luis!! Looking good!!  



> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2010, 09:37 AM~17350064
> *Alex (LOCO61) gave me a DIY method on restoring trim. Sounds crazy but it seems to work good.
> 
> Supplies:
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/user/restodan


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

WHERE CAN U GET THIS AT?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2010, 09:37 AM~17350064
> *Alex (LOCO61) gave me a DIY method on restoring trim. Sounds crazy but it seems to work good.
> 
> Supplies:
> ...


  You Still Down For Tomorrow Morning Bro???


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Apr 30 2010, 08:55 AM~17350192-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So far yes.......Unless something comes up later today...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2010, 10:01 AM~17350246
> *
> So far yes.......Unless something comes up later today...
> *


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2010, 07:37 AM~17350064
> *Alex (LOCO61) gave me a DIY method on restoring trim. Sounds crazy but it seems to work good.
> 
> Supplies:
> ...


heard easy off works good too....that guy restoDan is one crazy fucker but knows his shit


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 30 2010, 09:31 AM~17350506
> *heard easy off works good too....that guy restoDan is one crazy fucker but knows his shit
> *


so i've heard....


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

What's up Luis?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 30 2010, 10:48 AM~17351112
> *What's up Luis?
> *


Not much Gee, just got a call from the upholstery shop. Seats are done :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2010, 08:57 AM~17351168
> *Not much Gee, just got a call from the upholstery shop. Seats are done  :cheesy:
> *


Nice bro! Can't wait to see em!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2010, 10:01 AM~17350246
> *Que onda bro.. :nicoderm:
> Home Depot....
> So far yes.......Unless something comes up later today...
> *


Chillaxin!! Got my frame over to the homies shop soon we will be wrapping!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 25 2010, 01:36 PM~17295711
> *yea for sure bro, movin up in the lowrider world :biggrin:  deuce looks good homie.
> 
> yessir, i got a 63 rag now and its about to hit the sheetmetal shop this week.  but we don't have just one rag, we have two :happysad:
> ...


 :thumbsup: keeper


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 17 2010, 08:56 PM~17224543
> *Drove out to the back country roads and stumbled across this place....
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats bad ass, how good of a condition is that monte in, and where is it located


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

mashed over to pick up my seats during lunch.. They came out clean !... I had my camera with me but forgot the memory card at my desk :banghead: Snapped these with my cell....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Apr 30 2010, 12:04 PM~17351676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the monte was straight bro... Located just north west of Fort Worth.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2010, 01:59 PM~17352032
> *i can't believe you paid what you did... AND it's a Canadian frame !!...
> *


I know I over paid!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

seats look great Luis :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2010, 11:59 AM~17352032
> *i can't believe you paid what you did... AND it's a Canadian frame !!...
> x2
> the monte was straight bro... Located just north west of Fort Worth.
> *


yeah :cheesy: :biggrin: hey next time you or your homies go out there could you get a price on the doors and trunk lid please


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 30 2010, 01:05 PM~17352089
> *yeah :cheesy:  :biggrin: hey next time you or your homies go out there could you get a price on the doors and trunk lid please
> *


for sure bro.... Alex was thinking of buying the trunk and hanging it in his garage (if he had room for it)...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Apr 30 2010, 01:57 PM~17352018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O' Yeah My Wife And I Decided To Get A Three Car Garage, Dont Think That Well Be A Prob Now... 
:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 30 2010, 03:37 PM~17353256
> *Chit  Luis Those Seats Came Out Bad A$$...
> O' Yeah My Wife And I Decided  To Get A Three Car Garage, Dont Think That Well Be A Prob Now...
> :biggrin:
> *


thanks alex...


Oh yeah i forgot you guys are moving.... i have $50 that says you'll run out of space in 2 months !.... I don't know how the hell you cram'd all that stuff in that 1 car garage bro... i was knocking stuff over the day i went.. I turned around and you were catching stuff that I was knocking over.... my bad bro...lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2010, 04:39 PM~17353279
> *thanks alex...
> Oh yeah i forgot you guys are moving.... i have $50 that says you'll run out of space in 2 months !.... I don't know how the hell you cram'd all that stuff in that 1 car garage bro... i was knocking stuff over the day i went.. I turned around and you were catching stuff that I was knocking over.... my bad bro...lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I did the same. :happysad:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

good now i don't feel so bad....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2010, 04:52 PM~17353382
> *good now i don't feel so bad....
> 
> 
> ...


you see that weed eater :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Apr 30 2010, 04:39 PM~17353279-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Pic Right There.... Right Click Saved...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 30 2010, 03:52 PM~17353390
> *you see that weed eater :happysad:
> *



the one right next to the floor creeper that's about to fall on his freshly painted and pinstriped hood ? hno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 30 2010, 03:58 PM~17353443
> *LOL Dont Worry About It... Im Sure Your Right About Running Out Of Space I Still Have To Get The Rag, Regal, And Bubble That'll Take Up All The Room  Good Thing Is That When I Move Ill Be Able To Start On The 61 Vert..
> *


so i won the bet ?!?!?.. you can pay me in hot bowls of menudo...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

alright homies, it's 5:00 and time to hit up happy hour...then go home and put my seats in !!! :naughty:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2010, 04:59 PM~17353452
> *the one right next to the floor creeper that's about to fall on his freshly painted and pinstriped hood ? hno:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Just finished the seats.... my wife helped out and my son approved the work...*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2010, 08:47 PM~17355195
> *Just finished the seats.... my wife helped out and my son approved the work...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2010, 05:00 PM~17353464
> *so i won the bet ?!?!?.. you can pay me in hot bowls of menudo...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2010, 05:47 PM~17355195
> *Just finished the seats.... my wife helped out and my son approved the work...
> 
> 
> ...


Little man kickin it! :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2010, 02:18 PM~17353096
> *for sure bro.... Alex was thinking of buying the trunk and hanging it in his garage (if he had room for it)...
> *


shit i was thinking of slapping the trunk on the monte and restore the mural and then have it painted to match whatever color i decide 

oh and the interior looks fucking awesome bro :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2010, 07:47 PM~17355195
> *Just finished the seats.... my wife helped out and my son approved the work...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: looks good dog


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2010, 05:47 PM~17355195
> *Just finished the seats.... my wife helped out and my son approved the work...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks Good!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 1 2010, 09:57 AM~17359279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD???


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 1 2010, 11:57 AM~17359279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 1 2010, 11:57 AM~17359279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking real clean!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 1 2010, 08:57 AM~17359279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You gonna throw some wires or whitewalls?? :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 1 2010, 11:02 PM~17362794
> *You gonna throw some wires or whitewalls?? :cheesy:
> *


WHITEWALLS for sure !!!....it's killing me to see it with those rally tires....


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

okay sent a payment for$20 for the 62..lol watup homie seats are very nice!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 2 2010, 08:01 AM~17364219
> *okay sent a payment for$20 for the 62..lol watup homie seats are very nice!!
> *


Layitaway??...instead of layaway...


----------



## driftin'onamemory (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 1 2010, 09:57 AM~17359279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 62...was thinkin of that color combo!!! :wow: oh yeah...were da white walls at!! :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 2 2010, 09:42 AM~17365042
> *Layitaway??...instead of layaway...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Thanks Joe for the OG booster and master cylinder... works good.. just have to bleed all 4 corners...*


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2010, 06:47 PM~17355195
> *Just finished the seats.... my wife helped out and my son approved the work...
> 
> 
> ...


  VERY NICE


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 2 2010, 05:32 PM~17367487
> *Thanks Joe for the OG booster and master cylinder... works good.. just have to bleed all 4 corners...
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 2 2010, 07:32 PM~17367487
> *Thanks Joe for the OG booster and master cylinder... works good.. just have to bleed all 4 corners...
> 
> 
> ...


shoot, ain't nuthing!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Moving quick :biggrin: keep it up bro!! I'm starting to wonder if Ima even b n tha streets this summer!! It's coming so fast


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 2 2010, 05:32 PM~17367487
> *Thanks Joe for the OG booster and master cylinder... works good.. just have to bleed all 4 corners...
> 
> 
> ...


good luck on that bleed I gotta redo mine mash the brakes an she turns left not pull but turns :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420+May 4 2010, 01:56 PM~17388199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you running drums? manual or power?.....


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 4 2010, 02:07 PM~17388297
> *good luck on that bleed I gotta redo mine mash the brakes an she turns left not pull but turns :biggrin:
> *


Witch ever way it turning!!!
The opp side has a froze up rubber line or wheel cyl!! 
Auto zone has new Cyls and rebuild kits and new hoses!!
U can replace both wheel Cyls and hoses in two hours and only costs round 40 buks and that's how u fix that!!! The vert had a driver side Ruber hose locked up is how I no!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420+May 4 2010, 03:46 PM~17388651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I put new everything as far as brakes!! Ran and stopped real good!! When I went in and did the bushings and ball joints i removed the brake lines!! Hooked it back up and it started doing like you said NOT PULL BUT TURNS!  Gotta bleed all four!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> Witch ever way it turning!!!
> The opp side has a froze up rubber line or wheel cyl!!
> Auto zone has new Cyls and rebuild kits and new hoses!!
> U can replace both wheel Cyls and hoses in two hours and only costs round 40 buks and that's how u fix that!!! The vert had a driver side Ruber hose locked up is how I no!!


I put new everything as far as brakes!! Ran and stopped real good!! When I went in and did the bushings and ball joints i removed the brake lines!! Hooked it back up and it started doing like you said NOT PULL BUT TURNS!  Gotta bleed all four! 
[/quote]

Don't forget to bleed the furthest corner from the master cylinder first...rear passenger, rear driver, front passenger, front driver..


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+May 4 2010, 01:38 PM~17388591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah its in the bleeding and adjustments fronts got new everything hoses, wheel cyls, and shoes


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 4 2010, 09:12 PM~17394519
> *I'm running full drums right now....when I sell the cutlass I plan on doing a Caprice disc brake set up in the front though
> *


 :0 Mike, you always doin big thangs!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 4 2010, 10:13 PM~17394543
> *:0  Mike, you always doin big thangs!!
> *


nah Mike doing it the cheap way :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 4 2010, 09:14 PM~17394558
> *nah Mike doing it the cheap way  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> I put new everything as far as brakes!! Ran and stopped real good!! When I went in and did the bushings and ball joints i removed the brake lines!! Hooked it back up and it started doing like you said NOT PULL BUT TURNS!  Gotta bleed all four!


Don't forget to bleed the furthest corner from the master cylinder first...rear passenger, rear driver, front passenger, front driver..
[/quote]


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Right on Sin7 :cheesy: Looks Great :thumbsup: jus let me know if you need some wheels or caps :biggrin: I got these for sale


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

clean duece homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@May 5 2010, 08:52 AM~17398025
> *Right on Sin7 :cheesy: Looks Great :thumbsup: jus let me know if you need some wheels or caps :biggrin: I got these for sale
> 
> 
> ...


price


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 5 2010, 10:01 AM~17398650
> *price
> *


450+shipping
14x7 72 spoke D's
or 350+shipn without caps and adapters

913-489-1580
Brock


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles+May 5 2010, 10:09 AM~17398213-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell of a deal Brock. I'd jump on them but i'm looking for a black set....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:banghead:.....Stuck at the airport for another 4 hours !.... The travel agency the company i work for uses gave me the wrong confirmation number... I ended up missing my flight to Portland.... So in the meantime i just sit and wait.....


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

I hope ur drinkin and waitin! That's the only way to fly!!

Just stop by vegas on the way!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 5 2010, 01:02 PM~17399708
> *I hope ur drinkin and witin!  That's the only way to fly!!
> *


Zanexx and a lil Cali luv stufed away and a burbon and coke!! That's how to fly! :biggrin: 
u could be at werk!!! :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 5 2010, 01:02 PM~17399708
> *I hope ur burbon and coke!! That's how to fly! :biggrin:
> u could be at werk!!!  :0
> *



*give me 5 minutes..........*


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

man pep this bad boi out!! It's. A 62 found it in Clark aka xlowlifex topic! Said his budy found it at a swap meet for a $100! Ima c if they have a 64 and make a pedal car outa it fer my lil man!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 5 2010, 01:56 PM~17399651
> *:banghead:.....Stuck at the airport for another 4 hours !.... The travel agency the company i work for uses gave me the wrong confirmation number... I ended up missing my flight to Portland.... So in the meantime i just sit and wait.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420+May 5 2010, 01:15 PM~17399801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que onda Alex :nicoderm:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*ICE COLD BUD LIGHT !.... now i'm good.....*


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@May 5 2010, 09:52 AM~17398025
> *Right on Sin7 :cheesy: Looks Great :thumbsup: jus let me know if you need some wheels or caps :biggrin: I got these for sale
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 5 2010, 01:31 PM~17399930
> *ICE COLD BUD LIGHT !.... now i'm good.....
> 
> 
> ...


4 hours of that I might miss the next flight! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 5 2010, 01:35 PM~17399981
> *:0
> *


Good price too !


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 5 2010, 01:39 PM~17400024
> *4 hours of that I might miss the next flight! :biggrin:
> *


causing a scene too huh....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 5 2010, 02:31 PM~17399930
> *ICE COLD BUD LIGHT !.... now i'm good.....
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 5 2010, 02:15 PM~17399801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i jus seen one of these on ebay like about an hr ago... wanted to get it for my lil man..it was bout 150 plus shipping!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 5 2010, 01:47 PM~17400103
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


Radical Dude.....


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 5 2010, 01:31 PM~17399930
> *ICE COLD BUD LIGHT !.... now i'm good.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :420: :roflmao: thats what im talkin about homie


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

my homeboy Earl chillin......


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 5 2010, 11:28 AM~17399493
> *baaaaallin...
> *


 :no: :no: Fliiiiippppinnn :yes: :yes:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 5 2010, 02:13 PM~17400312
> *:no:  :no: Fliiiiippppinnn :yes:  :yes:
> *


Craigslist Hustle !


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 5 2010, 02:13 PM~17400312
> *:no:  :no: Fliiiiippppinnn :yes:  :yes:
> *


that's wat I'm talkn bout!! Just call mr flipper


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 5 2010, 02:31 PM~17399930
> *ICE COLD BUD LIGHT !.... now i'm good.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

What it do Sin7 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 5 2010, 05:20 PM~17402100
> *What it do Sin7  :biggrin:
> *


flying..... literally.... we just went over Aspen Colorado.... I'm on that inflight internet from Gogo.... 

What have you been up to homie? Any progress on that bad ass trokita ?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 5 2010, 05:28 PM~17402156
> *flying..... literally.... we just went over Aspen Colorado.... I'm on that inflight internet from Gogo....
> 
> What have you been up to homie? Any progress on that bad ass trokita ?
> *


Will GoGo then :biggrin: i got the truck on the 14s


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 5 2010, 09:06 PM~17403618
> *Will GoGo then  :biggrin: i got the truck on the 14s
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Hell of a deal Brock. I'd jump on them but i'm looking for a black set....
[/quote]
jus send them to carlos at GNC WIRE WHEELS.He'll hook them Bishes Up :thumbsup:
I got more 76 balls.How Many do you Want? 


















10-20 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Good morning homie


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 6 2010, 06:47 AM~17407461
> *Good morning homie
> *


Whats up bro..... :nicoderm:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I just bought two 76 balls fer my duals!! :

biggrin:

thanks bigjaycadie


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 7 2010, 10:13 AM~17418884
> *I just bought two 76 balls fer my duals!! :
> 
> biggrin:
> ...


You got it homie :biggrin: Thank you homie.They r on the way 2 u


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Heading back to Dallas !!... Right now we're flying over Salt Lake City..... Birds eye view of the Bonneville Salt Flats :wow:


----------



## kromatized (Nov 13, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I woke up early today and decided to drive out to Mt Hood which is about an hour away from Portland...On the way there I spotted these clean rides..... 










Drove past them and waited for them on the side of the highway and got this pic..


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

Sup Sin? You get your goodies yet? I have not!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@May 9 2010, 03:17 PM~17435659
> *Sup Sin? You get your goodies yet? I have not!
> *


:yes:

front lenses, turn signal and shift lever..


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 7 2010, 05:53 PM~17422037
> *I woke up early today and decided to drive out to Mt Hood which is about an hour away from Portland...On the way there I spotted these clean rides.....
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Luis Sorry To Hear About Your Bags At The Airport...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+May 10 2010, 01:28 PM~17444013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's up Gee....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 10 2010, 03:34 PM~17444526
> *it didn't end there bro... not only were my bags sent to Phoenix, but I had a flat tire on my avalanche !! i got home at 2:00 am....
> 
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 10 2010, 02:47 PM~17444609
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


x2 !...all the way home....


Did you and Carlos go get that 67'?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 10 2010, 04:20 PM~17444871
> *x2 !...all the way home....
> Did you and Carlos go get that 67'?
> *


Is Your Head Still Hurting? :0 




Brake Drums Were Stuck And We Ran Out Of Time


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 10 2010, 09:22 AM~17441545
> *:yes:
> 
> front lenses, turn signal and shift lever..
> *


Mine came today as well. Got some exterior beauties!


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majestix65+May 10 2010, 08:06 PM~17447701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 10 2010, 09:37 PM~17448114
> *. What are you doing tomorrow afternoon? I'm gonna take the 62 out for a spin. Wanted to swing by your house..
> 
> *


I should be free tomorrow you can bring it by anytime...... :biggrin: what's up homie the 62 looks good. I like what you
doing with it keeping it all O.G........


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 10 2010, 04:50 PM~17445104
> *Is Your Head Still Hurting? :0
> Brake Drums Were Stuck  And We Ran Out Of Time
> *



I had it with those damn 67's!  

Sorry about your luck homie, but at least your back in town with your family! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+May 10 2010, 10:47 PM~17449730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YOU ALREADY KNOW !!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Picked up some spokes today. 14x7 up front...14x6's out back so i can run skirts*  



























:wow: :wow:


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

It's not og any more!  

Sorry bro, didn't see your post about swinging buy. I was here too. Pulling weeds out front, you should of just tried it. Anyway, ride looks real good with the wheels.

Got the base in, trying to line it up with the other side.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@May 11 2010, 08:07 PM~17459311
> *It's not og any more!
> 
> Sorry bro, didn't see your post about swinging buy. I was here too. Pulling weeds out front, you should of just tried it. Anyway, ride looks real good with the wheels.
> ...


i know huh.. I need to change the title... I just couldn't pass up on the wheels, not to mention it's your fault for making me want wires after I saw your 62 laid out... lol.... I'll swing by tomorrow to give you a hand..


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 11 2010, 09:10 PM~17459355
> *i know huh.. I need to change the title... I just couldn't pass up on the wheels, not to mention it's your fault for making me want wires after I saw your 62 laid out... lol.... I'll swing by tomorrow to give you a hand..
> *


Thursday? Meeting tomorow.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@May 11 2010, 08:13 PM~17459392
> *Thursday? Meeting tomorow.
> *


   i forgot...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 11 2010, 06:50 PM~17459106
> *Picked up some spokes today. 14x7 up front...14x6's out back so i can run skirts
> 
> 
> ...


Looks gangster :thumbsup:

mine just looks....lol :biggrin:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 11 2010, 06:50 PM~17459106
> *Picked up some spokes today. 14x7 up front...14x6's out back so i can run skirts
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 11 2010, 08:50 PM~17459106
> *Picked up some spokes today. 14x7 up front...14x6's out back so i can run skirts
> 
> 
> ...


sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 11 2010, 10:01 PM~17459985
> *Looks gangster  :thumbsup:
> 
> mine just looks....lol :biggrin:
> ...


shit, have you seen mine..lol :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@May 11 2010, 08:33 PM~17460454
> *shit, have you seen mine..lol :biggrin:
> *


It'll be in full primer by the end of the month though I had to go repo it from a janky ass bodyman


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 11 2010, 10:44 PM~17460595
> *It'll be in full primer by the end of the month though I had to go repo it from a janky ass bodyman
> *


koo, i cant wait to get mine to that stage... but i gota do the frame first.  Did the bodyguy do what he was supost to ?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 11 2010, 08:50 PM~17459106
> *Picked up some spokes today. 14x7 up front...14x6's out back so i can run skirts
> 
> 
> ...



Nombre primo la ranfla esta quedando a toda madre!!! Lo tienes que traer para la otra aca a Fort Worth! Menudo on me just as long we go cruise in it! :biggrin:

Oh y tambien el seis! :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 11 2010, 06:50 PM~17459106
> *Picked up some spokes today. 14x7 up front...14x6's out back so i can run skirts
> 
> 
> ...


wow that looks nice


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 11 2010, 07:50 PM~17459106
> *Picked up some spokes today. 14x7 up front...14x6's out back so i can run skirts
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+May 11 2010, 09:01 PM~17459985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's up Blanco !... I saw a 5 window truck the other day.. All bone stock..let me find the pic...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 11 2010, 08:50 PM~17459106
> *Picked up some spokes today. 14x7 up front...14x6's out back so i can run skirts
> 
> 
> ...


  They Look Good Luis...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 11 2010, 10:44 PM~17460595
> *It'll be in full primer by the end of the month though I had to go repo it from a janky ass bodyman
> *


I Told You To Stay Away From Those "Janky ass Bodyman"


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+May 12 2010, 06:27 AM~17463351-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:werd:


----------



## edward61 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Picked up some spokes today. 14x7 up front...14x6's out back so i can run skirts*  

























:wow: :wow: 








:wow: :wow:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Let me no wen u ready to pick up a Canadian to build up for u no wat :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 12 2010, 07:32 AM~17463363
> * How's the 61? Are you wrapping up all the lose ends??
> :werd:
> *



Ive Been Real Busy Working And My Kid's Baseball.. I Should Work On It This Weekend For Sure...


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 12 2010, 09:22 AM~17463868
> *Let me no wen u ready to pick up a Canadian to build up for u no wat :biggrin:
> *



My spidy sense tell me I see hydros soon! :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 11 2010, 08:10 PM~17459355
> *i know huh.. I need to change the title... I just couldn't pass up on the wheels, not to mention it's your fault for making me want wires after I saw your 62 laid out... lol.... I'll swing by tomorrow to give you a hand..
> *


Just call it 62 impala build "for" on og!! :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 11 2010, 08:48 PM~17459073
> *What's up Coca.... You back in Dallas??
> *


Naw but I will be in Dallas soon.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 12 2010, 11:19 AM~17465393
> *Just call it 62 impala build "for" on og!! :0
> *



OG = Ordinary Guy :dunno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Slow day at the office so i took half the day off to finish up the skirts.....

Clear Coat  I still need to cut and buff them...


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 12 2010, 05:19 PM~17468150
> *Slow day at the office so i took half the day off to finish up the skirts.....
> 
> Clear Coat   I still need to cut and buff them...
> ...


damn Sin... than shit looks good.. :thumbsup: Man it looks warm out there, it fucking cold out this way!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@May 12 2010, 04:40 PM~17468394
> *damn Sin... than shit looks good..  :thumbsup: Man it looks warm out there, it fucking cold out this way!
> *



Whats up Johnny... yeah homie it's about 80 degrees over here. Pollen and Mold are through the roof though !!... Worst allergy season for me so far.... Can't complain though, I'd rather be sneezing that freezing my ass off...


I was out in Chicago last month and it wasn't too bad. I was out in Schaumburg on business.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

So no 13'z ??


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@May 12 2010, 07:21 PM~17470258
> *So no 13'z ??
> *


I had my eye on a set out in cali, but shipping was crazy. Not to mention coordinating with the seller to crate/box them up would have been difficult as he had a busy work schedule.. These came up locally and I got lucky that the rears were 14x6's... I paid 1/2 of what i was gonna pay for the 13's in cali....


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 12 2010, 04:19 PM~17468150
> *Slow day at the office so i took half the day off to finish up the skirts.....
> 
> Clear Coat   I still need to cut and buff them...
> ...


 :0 THA RIDES LOOKIN GOOD SIN


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 12 2010, 07:59 PM~17469973
> *Whats up Johnny... yeah homie it's about 80 degrees over here. Pollen and Mold are through the roof though !!... Worst allergy season for me so far.... Can't complain though, I'd rather be sneezing that freezing my ass off...
> I was out in Chicago last month and it wasn't too bad. I was out in Schaumburg on business.
> *


what do you do? when you coming down next?


----------



## 972impala63 (Feb 24, 2004)

*FUUUUUUCK------- THAT HOE GOES HAAAARRRRD LUIS!*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

looks really nice homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 12 2010, 08:00 PM~17469999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

damnn..... havent been in here in a while and was looking for your seven build and didnt find it. but damn the deuce is a bad ass mu fucka. :0


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Still looks mean though!!!!! I miss my old 62


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 16 2010, 12:27 PM~17213211
> *that gas door guard look  63-ish .....  check when I ordered stuff for my 63 i use to get 62 and 61 parts !
> 
> oh yea kick panels suck too... i have a newpair from my 63.. I ended up useing them as a template to cut sum out of 1/4" wood....
> ...


that is a 63 gas door guard 62 does not have the bottom under the gas door!


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 12 2010, 03:19 PM~17468150
> *Slow day at the office so i took half the day off to finish up the skirts.....
> 
> Clear Coat   I still need to cut and buff them...
> ...


  looks great with the skirts :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@May 13 2010, 03:52 AM~17474737
> *that is a 63 gas door guard 62 does not have the bottom under the gas door!
> *


I just ordered my 52 gas guard (for a 62) and it looks just like Sin's. I ordered it from a different company from him too. The catalog I used said it was for a 62-63. I'm not quite sure, I've had others ask as well. But then I checked the 62 fest and quite a few of them have it the same way. I'm slapping it on.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G+May 12 2010, 07:43 PM~17470464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to double check also but yes, 62-63 are the same Gas Door Guards.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks Good Luis!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

> The company I work for builds and maintains Cell towers for AT&T. I go out and find lease space for staff. In some cases i work areas from ground up to lease negotiations. To make it simple: I provide turn key office/warehouse space.
> 
> I'll be in Schaumburg in two months when the office is nearing completion.
> 
> How long you usualy stay, hit me up next time homie 4 real.. if you here on a weekend, we can throw some arrachera on the grill.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 12 2010, 05:19 PM~17468150
> *Slow day at the office so i took half the day off to finish up the skirts.....
> 
> Clear Coat   I still need to cut and buff them...
> ...




Look's REAL GOOD sin, but ... kind of looks tall ............ mabe you should drop it a bit... you know so the wife can hop in faster..


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

SOUNDS MEAN SIN


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, Sin7 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+May 13 2010, 07:40 AM~17475427-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's "locked up"... lol... yeah i think it could go with 1"-2" drop... 



> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 13 2010, 02:02 PM~17478877
> *SOUNDS MEAN SIN
> *


I think that's just the way youtube made it sound... The 283 in there is pretty quiet.


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

what happen to all og homie? Looks good bro!!!! give it a bit and ur gunna lift it


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

You been busy...passed me right up lol


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wakey wakey


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Pix please :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 20 2010, 10:02 AM~17551496
> *Pix please :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 12 2010, 03:19 PM~17468150
> *Slow day at the office so i took half the day off to finish up the skirts.....
> 
> Clear Coat   I still need to cut and buff them...
> ...



Straight Up Sickness


----------



## DRM_M8KR (Nov 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 12 2010, 02:19 PM~17468150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> I'm going to find you some wipers!! :biggrin:
> 
> Car is lookin badass bro! :cheesy:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

U gata b proud$$$


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> > I'm going to find you some wipers!! :biggrin:
> >
> > Car is lookin badass bro! :cheesy:
> 
> ...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ware u at??? :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Stopped by Joe's house today....


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 24 2010, 08:56 PM~17591621
> *Stopped by Joe's house today....
> 
> 
> ...



I hate you guys...lol Looking good homie!, whats that project... another duece, or an ace?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

He lives.....lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 24 2010, 08:56 PM~17591621
> *Stopped by Joe's house today....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Another Rag??/


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles+May 24 2010, 08:57 PM~17592480-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hardtop...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

So wares the frame build start??? :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 25 2010, 07:42 AM~17596753
> *So wares the frame build start??? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 Yes he did! :happysad:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 25 2010, 07:42 AM~17596753
> *So wares the frame build start??? :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Whats up Sin? I havent been on in a while, nice duece homie


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 25 2010, 05:19 AM~17596660
> *:0  Another Rag??/
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

What's up homie !.. How've you been lately? 

Have you found another project?


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

if u need a set of OG wipers pm me i have about 5 sets in the garage


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 24 2010, 05:56 PM~17591621
> *Stopped by Joe's house today....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Que Paso Sin7 el carro se mira chingon :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 26 2010, 01:41 PM~17610756
> *What's up homie !.. How've you been lately?
> 
> Have you found another project?
> *


Nah, im taking a break from heavy chevys for a bit. Im thinking restoring a VW bug......
How bout you, hows the baby and fam?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blanco+May 26 2010, 08:01 PM~17615015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool. Post up pics when you get your next toy.. family is doing good thanks for asking. My little boy is 7 months old now... They grow QUICK !


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Well This week i decided to polish my trim for the Majestix picnic. I started doing the drivers side by myself but took forever !. The whole process is tedious work. 320 grit, 400 grit, 600, 800, 1000, 1500 and last but not least 2000 grit before hand polishing... Luckily my brother and homie Abraham came over last night and helped me get the job done. We polished all the side trim and part of the rear trim in about 2 hours. 









This is what the trim looked like before we started:









Trim polished up. 









This morning I redid the red detail inside the trim. Ran up to my local paint store and picked up some red...


































I tried to match the interior, but i'm almost afraid the red is a little too bright..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

for ext, that red pops just right


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 29 2010, 01:22 PM~17641616
> *for ext, that red pops just right
> *


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 29 2010, 01:58 PM~17641445
> *Well This week i decided to polish my trim for the Majestix picnic. I started doing the drivers side by myself but took forever !. The whole process is tedious work. 320 grit, 400 grit, 600, 800, 1000, 1500 and last but not least 2000 grit before hand polishing... Luckily my brother and homie Abraham came over last night and helped me get the job done. We polished all the side trim and part of the rear trim in about 2 hours.
> 
> 
> ...




Se mira bien Primo! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo+May 29 2010, 11:22 AM~17641616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 



:h5:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Looking good homie


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 29 2010, 01:48 PM~17641385
> *Thank homie !
> That's cool. Post up pics when you get your next toy.. family is doing good thanks for asking. My little boy is 7 months old now... They grow QUICK !
> *


Yes sir they do....My girls are 4 and 2 1/2 
Car is looking good, would look better in my garage tho :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 29 2010, 11:58 AM~17641445
> *Well This week i decided to polish my trim for the Majestix picnic. I started doing the drivers side by myself but took forever !. The whole process is tedious work. 320 grit, 400 grit, 600, 800, 1000, 1500 and last but not least 2000 grit before hand polishing... Luckily my brother and homie Abraham came over last night and helped me get the job done. We polished all the side trim and part of the rear trim in about 2 hours.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good brotha :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

nice work on the trim :nicoderm:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 31 2010, 10:12 AM~17653568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  that duece is lookin good


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 29 2010, 01:58 PM~17641445
> *Well This week i decided to polish my trim for the Majestix picnic. I started doing the drivers side by myself but took forever !. The whole process is tedious work. 320 grit, 400 grit, 600, 800, 1000, 1500 and last but not least 2000 grit before hand polishing... Luckily my brother and homie Abraham came over last night and helped me get the job done. We polished all the side trim and part of the rear trim in about 2 hours.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Keep it up homie!! U allways pay close attention to detail! Man my boy started walking allready at 8 months ten days! Guess it's time to put his ass to werk!! :biggrin:


----------



## Chevy87 (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 29 2010, 11:58 AM~17641445
> *Well This week i decided to polish my trim for the Majestix picnic. I started doing the drivers side by myself but took forever !. The whole process is tedious work. 320 grit, 400 grit, 600, 800, 1000, 1500 and last but not least 2000 grit before hand polishing... Luckily my brother and homie Abraham came over last night and helped me get the job done. We polished all the side trim and part of the rear trim in about 2 hours.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK GOOD BRO


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

it looks good homie , keep it up


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Wat up bra?? Still putn n Werk?? :wow:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 7 2010, 05:52 AM~17715008
> *Wat up bra?? Still putn n Werk?? :wow:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420+Jun 7 2010, 07:52 AM~17715008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I added tunes over the weekend... CD Player with iPod Connection and I even have AM/FM radio !!.... Today i'm going to make the glove box panel and finish the project. At the moment the radio is just laying in the glove box.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 7 2010, 01:07 PM~17718606
> *I added tunes over the weekend... CD Player with iPod Connection and I even have AM/FM radio !!.... Today i'm going to make the glove box panel and finish the project. At the moment the radio is just laying in the glove box.
> *


Oh yeah, real nice to have tunes in Big Easy!! :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 7 2010, 02:07 PM~17718606
> *I added tunes over the weekend... CD Player with iPod Connection and I even have AM/FM radio !!.... Today i'm going to make the glove box panel and finish the project. At the moment the radio is just laying in the glove box.
> *


make 2 glove box panels....imma need one too :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 7 2010, 03:29 PM~17718812
> *make 2 glove box panels....imma need one too :biggrin:
> *


Three please!!! I got a new piooneer iPod cd player to throw n mine!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Jun 7 2010, 03:15 PM~17718684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: PRE-Order today !!....

This takes longer than i thought. I forgot to measure twice, cut once so i had to start all over, but i finally got it right. 

Setting up:









All mocked up. All the glue will be sanded once it fully dries









Tomorrow I'm going to make two "filler" sections for each side to cover those gaps. The left filler panel will follow the contour of the glove box light switch.

















Test fitting the unit


















i was reading a few Audio Forums and there's guys that have painted MDF board before. Just takes a lot of prepping because MDF is pourous. So what i'll have to do once I shape out the panel, is to apply a light coat of filler (bondo). Sand and repeat until smooth. Then primer and shoot paint.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 20 2010, 10:21 AM~17248018
> * THE ICING ON THE CAKE !!!!!
> 
> OG 62' Texas plates... When i saw these on Ebay i had to have them. Here's why... The "MV" stands for Montes (my last name) & Villanueva (my wifes last name). The 1367 stands for the miles we did round trip to Roswell and back... We did exactly 1305 miles.... Here's the freaky part... 1367 - 1305 = 62 !
> ...


damn thats meant to be!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 7 2010, 08:16 PM~17722290
> *:roflmao: PRE-Order today !!....
> 
> This takes longer than i thought. I forgot to measure twice, cut once so i had to start all over, but i finally got it right.
> ...


shit you laughin....I'm serio thats gonna look good wrapped around my Alpine :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Does it just "rest" in the glove compartment or do you have it mounted?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Jun 7 2010, 10:59 PM~17723529-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In these pics it's just resting in there, but the face of the panel will be securely mounted at 4 points and a brace at the rear.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 8 2010, 06:50 AM~17725402
> *Does it just "rest" in the glove compartment or do you have it mounted?
> *



Here are the mounting points.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 7 2010, 04:14 PM~17719220
> *Three please!!! I got a new piooneer iPod cd player to throw n mine!!
> *


Ur rite on bout mdf!! That shit won't paint at all!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 8 2010, 07:24 AM~17725525
> *Ur rite on bout mdf!! That shit won't paint at all!!!
> *



that's what i'm scared about but they said with the right amount of prep it will... We'll soon find out


----------



## edward61 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 7 2010, 09:16 PM~17722290
> *:roflmao: PRE-Order today !!....
> 
> This takes longer than i thought. I forgot to measure twice, cut once so i had to start all over, but i finally got it right.
> ...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 8 2010, 07:40 AM~17725592
> *that's what i'm scared about but they said with the right amount of prep it will... We'll soon find out
> *


Filler should work perfect but the first time I didn't no any beta and the shit kept eating coat after coat and I was like dam this shit looks hela paintable but it won't take :angry:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 8 2010, 07:57 AM~17725678
> *Filler should work perfect but the first time I didn't no any beta and the shit kept eating coat after coat and I was like dam this shit looks hela paintable but it won't take :angry:
> *



yup that'll happen... I'm thinking a few skim coats of glaze filler and primer will be cool... At least that's what the audio forums suggest.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*I sketched this up this morning to give you an idea of what I'm shooting for... *


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 8 2010, 05:01 AM~17725437
> *
> 
> I'll hook you and Mr Gee up when i get this one done...
> ...


 :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jun 8 2010, 09:44 AM~17726412
> *:cheesy:  :wow:
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0 :cheesy:  Looks good! I need some tunes in mine!!


----------



## edward61 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 8 2010, 09:21 AM~17726223
> *I sketched this up this morning to give you an idea of what I'm shooting for...
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

Make sure it is recessed enough. When I run my i-pod, I can't close the glove box due to the 3.5mm jack sticking out. If I could find one with a 90 angle (wire) on it, I would be ok.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Jun 8 2010, 08:29 PM~17732127
> *Make sure it is recessed enough. When I run my i-pod, I can't close the glove box due to the 3.5mm jack sticking out. If I could find one with a 90 angle (wire) on it, I would be ok.
> *


:yes: that's why i had to cut twice... The first one i had fab'd up was further out so i had clearance issues...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 8 2010, 07:06 AM~17725460
> *Here are the mounting points.
> 
> 
> ...


Make me one :biggrin:

Looks nice bro


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 9 2010, 05:49 AM~17735520
> *Make me one :biggrin:
> 
> Looks nice bro
> *


 :0 cuanto for another??! :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 8 2010, 08:21 AM~17726223
> *I sketched this up this morning to give you an idea of what I'm shooting for...
> 
> 
> ...


Damn *Sin7 Fooce*


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Chip Fooces.Thats what he does before he builds a car^^nice work


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Jun 9 2010, 06:49 AM~17735520-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah bro i gotta visualize it first....


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 8 2010, 10:21 AM~17726223
> *I sketched this up this morning to give you an idea of what I'm shooting for...
> 
> 
> ...


hey what up Sin, nice sketch, do you think you scetch me a portrait of me and my cat..heres a pic!
:biggrin:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

but put us rolling in a duece!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@Jun 9 2010, 12:58 PM~17738398
> *but put us rolling in a duece!
> *


U choke that cat n e more and it Gona roll a duece rite out it's backside!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 7 2010, 10:16 PM~17722290
> *:roflmao: PRE-Order today !!....
> 
> This takes longer than i thought. I forgot to measure twice, cut once so i had to start all over, but i finally got it right.
> ...


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 9 2010, 12:14 PM~17738512
> *U choke that cat n e more and it Gona roll a duece rite out  it's backside!! :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 9 2010, 02:14 PM~17738512
> *U choke that cat n e more and it Gona roll a duece rite out  it's backside!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

:wave: what up homie...u gonna be at tha cruise saturday?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jun 10 2010, 08:52 PM~17753783
> *:wave: what up homie...u gonna be at tha cruise saturday?
> *


Yes sir. Are you ??.....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

Seen the 68 cruising by my house earlier today :cheesy:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 10 2010, 09:31 PM~17754187
> *Yes sir. Are you ??.....
> *


YES SIR  see you there bro


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214monte+Jun 10 2010, 10:10 PM~17754726-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got your email yesterday Gilbertt, but our server crashed shortly after and haven't been able to reply.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 11 2010, 06:10 AM~17757440
> *For real Jr ??... That's cool bro. I know Chato is enjoying the hell out of it... He's got big plans for it...
> Are you meeting up at the winndixie parking lot? I'm probably going to head down 30 to Oak Cliff...
> Got your email yesterday Gilbertt, but our server crashed shortly after and haven't been able to reply.
> *


yes sir enjoying tha hell out of it , wut up sin


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Very nice car bro. Keep up the good work. uffin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Clean duece Sin!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 13 2010, 05:54 AM~17773021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

ENJOY !!!!... This was last night...

the last 10 seconds of the video is funny... Dallas PD had almost every exit blocked. I was trying to leave and asked the cop if I could get out and he said "it depends if your boy stops filming" :roflmao: My brother and I were laughing all the way home !

The 62' mashed down the highway yesterday with no problems...Damn i love this car....


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

Good to finally meet you in person homie the 62 is lookin fuckin clean bro...tha cruise was off tha hook que no? espesially at joes :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Que onda Priimo! good kicking on saturday with you, the 62 is bad ass!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

I missed you Luis at Joes!!! Seen the ride tho!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

u going to individuals picnic in tulsa ok like to see the car yours is the oppisite of mine white and red


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

whats goin on in here


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G+Jun 13 2010, 05:55 PM~17775902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not much...I'm out here in Seattle.... Bout to post pics :wow:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

Did you roll out after joes?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

I get mad err time I see your car...I need ta get my ass in gear and kick my shit up a notch


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Here's my trip so far..... Originally i had scheduled this business trip for July 11th-13th just so i could make it to the OG Unlimited car show that sunday. Well my boss calls me to her office this past friday and said i needed to be on the first plane to Seattle monday morning :banghead: . So here i am on the west coast enjoying the cool weather !!.. I finished early and didn't want to be stuck in my room so i pm'd a local member and he suggested i go check out OG Unlimited's shop. So i called up there and spoke with Rick (the owner) and he said "come on down homie". He and his cousin Bobby showed loved !.. They showed me around the shop and pretty much let me have free reign to take pics. 










This is a frame they're doing all OG... Just like it rolled off the factory floor..

















They have tons of parts in stock ready to go. This is a ONE STOP SHOP

































I fell in love with these...To bad they don't fit in the carry on compartment


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G+Jun 14 2010, 09:41 PM~17787873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol: nothin to it but to do it


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

grey hound will get them wheels home homie.....I need to find sumwhere that sells them dual tailpipes too, that frame looks clean as hell


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

The good stuff.......











Rick getting down to business


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 14 2010, 09:59 PM~17788151
> *grey hound will get them wheels home homie.....I need to find sumwhere that sells them dual tailpipes too, that frame looks clean as hell
> *


 :cheesy:


I ended up buying 62' trim plates and an OG cigarette lighter...


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 14 2010, 09:57 PM~17788126
> *yeah bro i did... It was getting late and my wife and son were home alone...
> *


I hear you bro we didnt get home till 1:30am I had to be at work at 4:00am :banghead: but would do it all again for sure homie.....we video taped alot of tha cruise through down town and caught tha 62 lookin clean


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

daymn


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:worship:

This 57 left me with my jaw on the floor :0


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 14 2010, 10:07 PM~17788286
> *:worship:
> 
> This 57 left me with my jaw on the floor :0
> ...


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G+Jun 14 2010, 10:03 PM~17788225-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:

Dude you had my brother and me laughing when you showed up. 

You told the wuero that was with us "man i only went to her house one time! Does the baby have curly hair"?... :roflmao:


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> Here's my trip so far..... Originally i had scheduled this business trip for July 11th-13th just so i could make it to the OG Unlimited car show that sunday. Well my boss calls me to her office this past friday and said i needed to be on the first plane to Seattle monday morning :banghead: . So here i am on the west coast enjoying the cool weather !!.. I finished early and didn't want to be stuck in my room so i pm'd a local member and he suggested i go check out OG Unlimited's shop. So i called up there and spoke with Rick (the owner) and he said "come on down homie". He and his cousin Bobby showed loved !.. They showed me around the shop and pretty much let me have free reign to take pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 14 2010, 11:10 PM~17788328
> *Dude you had my brother and me laughing when you showed up.
> 
> You told the wuero that was with us "man i only went to her house one time! Does the baby have curly hair"?... :roflmao:
> *


Your homie set up the jokes. I just delivered. :biggrin: Thank YOU THANK YOU

Im here all week. :biggrin: Wait till I got a few brews in me.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Rick told me about this place near by that had some good ass food. It's called Triple XXX Root Beer Drive In... The place is ALL CAR oriented. They have stuff all over the walls. Even the food is named after car stuff

I had the "Lowrider" with jalapenos, some piston rings (onion rings) and a tall root beer.. Damn it was good !!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jun 14 2010, 11:03 PM~17788225
> *I hear you bro we didnt get home till 1:30am I had to be at work at 4:00am :banghead: but would do it all again for sure homie.....we video taped alot of tha cruise through down town and caught tha 62 lookin clean
> *


I dont remember seeing you.Next time we will meet at that windixie and head west.  :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 14 2010, 10:10 PM~17788328
> *me too bro. I'm ready for the next one !
> 
> Did you record me on the highway??.....I want to get ahold of the dude in a caddy that rolled past me down 30 with a video camera. I know he got some good footage....
> ...


Nah bro just down town....I had some family issues to take care of i had to go back home real quick so i missed when yall rolled out of the parking lot on wesmorland my pops rolled tha 68.... I caught up with yall threw down town my wife was recording about 75% was blurry  so i have to edit tha vid


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 14 2010, 10:17 PM~17788475
> *I dont remember seeing you.Next time we will meet at that windixie and head west.   :biggrin:
> *


fo sho bro :thumbsup: im ready


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majestix65+Jun 14 2010, 10:11 PM~17788346-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: yeah he did...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 14 2010, 11:20 PM~17788520
> *I still have the pic i took of you and your wife at the picnic.. Remind me to give it to you.
> 
> I already told you let start on it !
> ...


LMAO who says "do you know my ex girlfreind?" when you meet them? :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jun 14 2010, 10:17 PM~17788475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: i know huh !


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> I still have the pic i took of you and your wife at the picnic.. Remind me to give it to you.
> 
> Cool! I'll pm you my e-mail. You rolling this weekend? I know it's fathers day, but we are going to hit up a Father's Day picnic in the Cliff this weekend and then head back. I shoot you some details over pm as well.


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 14 2010, 10:26 PM~17788646
> *
> So was it you that passed me ??... I remember seeing someone out the window recording..
> 
> ...


It probably was i was in my daily a lil silver chevy cobalt.............Nah homie just raised the cali way i guess......my pops side of tha fam is from cali :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jun 14 2010, 10:34 PM~17788804
> *It probably was i was in my daily a lil silver chevy cobalt.............Nah homie just raised the cali way i guess......my pops side of tha fam is from cali :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 14 2010, 09:17 PM~17788453
> *Rick told me about this place near by that had some good ass food. It's called Triple XXX Root Beer Drive In... The place is ALL CAR oriented. They have stuff all over the walls. Even the food is named after car stuff
> 
> I had the "Lowrider" with jalapenos, some piston rings (onion rings) and a tall root beer.. Damn it was good !!!
> ...


Glad you found your way out there. Like i said if you need anything else while in town don't hesitate to call the shop we will do the best we can.... ps we can ship anything you want back home for ya too


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 14 2010, 10:36 PM~17787809
> *I know huh!!.. I saw you drive by though.
> *


  I was to busy looking at all the rides to look at people when I rolled in!! I walked around once then posted up to see the cars roll in!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Looks Like Your On Vacation... *:cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Jun 15 2010, 08:06 AM~17791505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta take advantage of a "free trip" any way you can


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 15 2010, 12:22 AM~17790427
> *Glad you found your way out there. Like i said if you need anything else while in town don't hesitate to call the shop we will do the best we can.... ps we can ship anything you want back home for ya too
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 14 2010, 09:17 PM~17788453
> *Rick told me about this place near by that had some good ass food. It's called Triple XXX Root Beer Drive In... The place is ALL CAR oriented. They have stuff all over the walls. Even the food is named after car stuff
> 
> I had the "Lowrider" with jalapenos, some piston rings (onion rings) and a tall root beer.. Damn it was good !!!
> ...


Shit I forgot about triple X I should have told ya


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 16 2010, 06:05 PM~17807639
> *Shit I forgot about triple X I should have told ya
> *


lol..i still ate at the place you told me before i left... I'm already home.

i'll probably be back out there in a month or two.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 16 2010, 05:44 PM~17808016
> *lol..i still ate at the place you told me before i left... I'm already home.
> 
> i'll probably be back out there in a month or two.
> *


 thats cool, Dicks is more of a landmark burger joint then a great burger, dont get me wrong, there good burgers, but there not the best,

Sir mix alot rapped about dicks,

but taco bell was closed the girls were on my tip, they said go back the other way will stop and eat at "DICKS" Dicks is the place were the cool hang out


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 16 2010, 05:32 PM~17808481
> *thats cool, Dicks is more of a landmark burger joint then a great burger, dont get me wrong, there good burgers, but there not the best,
> 
> Sir mix alot rapped about dicks,
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Not alot going on... Just enjoying the ride....

Out for breakfast


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Need some opinions....

I'm kind of diggin painted cove mouldings... The rag 62' from Latin Kustoms has his done and it looks good. Hustle Harder 63 has his done also...

I was thinking of doing the cove moulding black and all the trim polished... 

Opinions ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

like this...


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jun 16 2010, 10:36 PM~17811157
> *:uh:
> *


Dicks is a burger stand


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 17 2010, 09:05 AM~17813703
> *Dicks is a burger stand
> 
> 
> ...


it was pretty good too but Triple XXX was off the hook... I don't really drink Root Beer but the way they serve it chilled just hits the spot !


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 17 2010, 07:52 AM~17813618
> *Need some opinions....
> 
> I'm kind of diggin painted cove mouldings... The rag 62' from Latin Kustoms has his done and it looks good. Hustle Harder 63 has his done also...
> ...


do it so i can have your coves :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 17 2010, 09:44 AM~17814009
> *do it so i can have your coves  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i'd be painting the coves


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 17 2010, 08:45 AM~17814019
> *i'd be painting the coves
> *


nicca stealin my ideas....thats what I'm doin to mine, gonna be interior color though not the exterior :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 17 2010, 09:54 AM~17814105
> *nicca stealin my ideas....thats what I'm doin to mine, gonna be interior color though not the exterior :biggrin:
> *


hmmm red might look good on mine......lol... just playing.. alright Black it is


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 17 2010, 09:52 AM~17813618
> *Need some opinions....
> 
> I'm kind of diggin painted cove mouldings... The rag 62' from Latin Kustoms has his done and it looks good. Hustle Harder 63 has his done also...
> ...


Pass on dat idea.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 17 2010, 06:49 AM~~
> *Not alot going on... Just enjoying the ride....
> 
> Out for breakfast
> ...


it looks good with the og panel, reminds me of a bel air when it's painted


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

i keep forgetting you sold the 68 :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 17 2010, 08:11 PM~17819703
> *i keep forgetting you sold the 68 :biggrin:*


 :420: :420: ^^^^^^^^


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 13 2010, 11:01 AM~17773811
> *ENJOY !!!!... This was last night...
> 
> the last 10 seconds of the video is funny... Dallas PD had almost every exit blocked. I was trying to leave and asked the cop if I could get out and he said "it depends if your boy stops filming" :roflmao: My brother and I were laughing all the way home !
> ...


damn that was a bad ass cruise the 62 looking clean on them 14's? travieso lookin good as always good to see her again :biggrin: that white 76-77 looked clean as hell. once i get everything done on the monte i'm making a trip to tejas


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jun 17 2010, 09:55 PM~17820038
> *:420:  :420: ^^^^^^^^
> *


not even :420: i'm outskies but yeah i keep forgetting he sold it :biggrin: are those a set of tru spokes i spot in your avi :0


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 17 2010, 08:58 PM~17820088
> *not even :420: i'm outskies but yeah i keep forgetting he sold it :biggrin:  are those a set of tru spokes i spot in your avi :0
> *


 Star wires, 50 spoke cross lace :biggrin: something old but new again :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 17 2010, 10:45 AM~17814019
> *i'd be painting the coves
> *


Dont do it!! It looks like a Bel-Air! :yessad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 17 2010, 09:54 AM~17813624
> *like this...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 What Up Luis???


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

I vote paint them. not too often you see that & it really sets the back end apart from all the rest


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 18 2010, 05:28 AM~~
> *:0  What Up Luis???
> *


Where is this guy Loco?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jun 18 2010, 01:06 PM~17824440
> *Where is this guy Loco?
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 18 2010, 06:09 AM~17822519
> *Dont do it!! It looks like a Bel-Air!  :yessad:
> *


x 2


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Jun 18 2010, 12:06 PM~17824440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About 5-10 minutes from Loco's house :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Happy Fathers Day Homie


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Happy Fathers Day Luis! :cheesy:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:biggrin: Happy fathers day Primo!


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY HOMIE


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Thought i'd post these updates periodically in this thread. As some of you know, i'm actively searching for a convertible project....The hunt began this past weekend....I spent 2 hours this past sunday driving a few back roads near my area... The area i'm trying to cover is huge, so i'm going to map it out and spend a few hours at a time crossing off any roads i've already taken... Wish me luck homies !!










I was so far out in the boonies my GPS stopped working hno:









Came up short on this trip. No convertibles but i found a 59 Elco and 64 parts car


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 29 2010, 09:46 AM~17915779
> *Thought i'd post these updates periodically in this thread. As some of you know, i'm actively searching for a convertible project....The hunt began this past weekend....I spent 2 hours this past sunday driving a few back roads near my area... The area i'm trying to cover is huge, so i'm going to map it out and spend a few hours at a time crossing off any roads i've already taken... Wish me luck homies !!
> 
> 
> ...



Was a 59 vert for 2500 out east coast some ware!
Was missing alot if big time shit and was rusted the fuk out but fer my dream car it would b a lot closer than I am!!
Scored my vert on craigslist! Just gata find it rite wen it posts!! 
U get a number r info on the 64 parts car?? I cud use sum shit!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:420:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 29 2010, 12:17 PM~17916450
> *Was a 59 vert for 2500 out east coast some ware!
> Was missing alot if big time shit and was rusted the fuk out but fer my dream car it would b a lot closer than I am!!
> Scored my vert on craigslist! Just gata find it rite wen it posts!!
> ...


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 29 2010, 12:50 PM~17916705
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


X3 :happysad:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

how much was the elky


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 29 2010, 12:28 PM~17917002
> *how much was the elky
> *



Not sure bro, the owner wasn't home... I'll find out...


By the way, do you wanna make a deal on that vent window for the hood you have?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 29 2010, 11:32 AM~17917032
> *Not sure bro, the owner wasn't home... I'll find out...
> By the way, do you wanna make a deal on that vent window for the hood you have?
> *


this dude came up from New orleans an got that green one :happysad:, but think I found another thats actually cleaner I'll let you know how it turns out


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 29 2010, 12:34 PM~17917043
> *this dude came up from New orleans an got that green one  :happysad:, but think I found another thats actually cleaner I'll let you know how it turns out
> *


cool just keep me posted....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 29 2010, 01:41 PM~17917580
> *:0
> *


what's up Beto !


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

U get a number r info on the 64 parts car?? I cud use sum shit!

Let me no wat parts u r lookn fer cuz I got a few numbers to try!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 29 2010, 01:45 PM~17917623
> *what's up Beto !
> *


what up luis hows the familia doin


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 29 2010, 05:20 PM~17919598
> *what up luis hows the familia doin
> *


doing good bro. my son is crawling now.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Just got a call from my boss.... I'm heading to San Antonio in the morning. We have an office and several cell towers down in the Valley that are in direct line with Hurricane Alex hno: 

I'm gonna take this opportunity to continue with my "ragtop hunt"


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 29 2010, 04:48 PM~17920291
> *Just got a call from my boss.... I'm heading to San Antonio in the morning. We have an office and several cell towers down in the Valley that are in direct line with Hurricane Alex hno:
> 
> I'm gonna take this opportunity to continue with my "ragtop hunt"
> *


 :cheesy: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 29 2010, 07:48 PM~17920291
> *Just got a call from my boss.... I'm heading to San Antonio in the morning. We have an office and several cell towers down in the Valley that are in direct line with Hurricane Alex hno:
> 
> I'm gonna take this opportunity to continue with my "ragtop hunt"
> *


 :0 :sprint:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/ctd/1818823218.html u seen this yet bro


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wuts the deal luis? deuce looks good :biggrin: 

i see you lookin for a rag, keep lookin, you might get lucky. i did......twice :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chato95ss+Jun 30 2010, 07:39 PM~17930359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah homie i'm looking under every rock.... I'll get it though...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Jun 29 2010, 06:39 PM~17920225-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good luck



> _Originally posted by chato95ss_@Jun 30 2010, 07:39 PM~17930359
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/ctd/1818823218.html u seen this yet bro
> *


not a bad deal  i'd throw it on the stock hubbies with the impala emblem in the middle with a nice 1'' white wall with skirts and lifted :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

good luck on the ride


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chato95ss_@Jun 30 2010, 06:39 PM~17930359
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/ctd/1818823218.html u seen this yet bro
> *


 some day< two 68s in my garge, one hard top and one rag :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Hitting the back roads again today *


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 4 2010, 07:23 AM~17957752
> *Hitting the back roads again today
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 4 2010, 11:23 AM~17957752
> *Hitting the back roads again today
> *


find me one too, lol good luck bro. if you ever make it this way hit me up I'll go on the hunt with you. I think alabama would be a good state to search, I came through highway 331 coming back from florida a few weeks back and this one yard had about 20-30 55-57 bel airs.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 4 2010, 10:38 AM~17958851
> *find me one too, lol good luck bro. if you ever make it this way hit me up I'll go on the hunt with you. I think alabama would be a good state to search, I came through highway 331 coming back from florida a few weeks back and this one yard had about 20-30 55-57 bel airs.
> *


My dad lives in way south TX..I'm always havin him search for the rides out there


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 4 2010, 02:42 PM~17958871
> *My dad lives in way south TX..I'm always havin him search for the rides out there
> *


where I live is too close to Louisville, code enforcement fucks with you too much in louisville to get rid of old cars.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Had some free time today so i ended up doing my cove mouldings black. I'll rock em like this for a while until i find a cleaner set to polish...

They're growing on me.. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 5 2010, 03:14 PM~17965310
> *Had some free time today so i ended up doing my cove mouldings black. I'll rock em like this for a while until i find a cleaner set to polish...
> 
> They're growing on me.. :biggrin:
> ...


damn that turned out real nice


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 5 2010, 04:14 PM~17965310
> *Had some free time today so i ended up doing my cove mouldings black. I'll rock em like this for a while until i find a cleaner set to polish...
> 
> They're growing on me.. :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 20 2010, 11:21 AM~17248018
> * THE ICING ON THE CAKE !!!!!
> 
> OG 62' Texas plates... When i saw these on Ebay i had to have them. Here's why... The "MV" stands for Montes (my last name) & Villanueva (my wifes last name). The 1367 stands for the miles we did round trip to Roswell and back... We did exactly 1305 miles.... Here's the freaky part... 1367 - 1305 = 62 !
> ...


 hno:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

going big


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 5 2010, 02:14 PM~17965310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEXY!
:0 :cheesy:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

lookin good bro....nice come up


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT FOR SIN7


----------



## popsride77 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 12 2010, 07:43 PM~17173554
> *my son likes it......
> 
> 
> ...


Might be off topic....but what kind of camera did you use for these pics????....they are amazing....love the clarity and fullness of color. My fav pic is the one with your son....it could be like a post card or something... :biggrin:


----------



## kagenaxds (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by popsride77+Jul 11 2010, 08:22 PM~18019825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GREAT SHOTS !!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 14 2010, 07:45 AM~18043061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kagenaxds_@Jul 13 2010, 10:20 PM~18040492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 62 looks good BTW!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: I found a rag yesterday and put 50% deposit on it……. I may not need to sell the 62 after all. My initial goal was to sell the 62 and buy a driving rag, but I got a good deal on this 100% rust free two owner rag project….. 

Mark, I’ll call you this afternoon….Car might be going to Kansas City though


























































what's better than to drive an impala, to buy impala ?? :0 


Backroads are always fun..... 

























Midnight gas run...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 15 2010, 08:36 AM~18052504
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: I found a rag yesterday and put 50% deposit on it……. I may not need to sell the 62 after all. My initial goal was to sell the 62 and buy a driving rag, but I got a good deal on this 100% rust free two owner rag project…..
> 
> Mark, I’ll call you this afternoon….Car might be going to Kansas City though
> ...


where you find this at?


Oh and congrats homie :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 15 2010, 09:58 AM~18052675
> *where you find this at?
> Oh and congrats homie :biggrin:
> *


About 30 miles north of my place. The owner is a patient at the heart place my wife works at...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I see sin is still sin'n :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 15 2010, 09:04 AM~18052708
> *About 30 miles north of my place. The owner is a patient at the heart place my wife works at...
> *


damn good come up pm what it ran ya


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Jul 15 2010, 09:36 AM~18052504-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 15 2010, 10:36 AM~18052504
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: I found a rag yesterday and put 50% deposit on it……. I may not need to sell the 62 after all. My initial goal was to sell the 62 and buy a driving rag, but I got a good deal on this 100% rust free two owner rag project…..
> 
> Mark, I’ll call you this afternoon….Car might be going to Kansas City though
> ...


That's why I always check this topic out, something's always going on :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 15 2010, 09:36 AM~18052504
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: I found a rag yesterday and put 50% deposit on it……. I may not need to sell the 62 after all. My initial goal was to sell the 62 and buy a driving rag, but I got a good deal on this 100% rust free two owner rag project…..
> 
> Mark, I’ll call you this afternoon….Car might be going to Kansas City though
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

WELCOME TO VERT WORLD!!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 15 2010, 09:36 AM~18052504
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: I found a rag yesterday and put 50% deposit on it……. I may not need to sell the 62 after all. My initial goal was to sell the 62 and buy a driving rag, but I got a good deal on this 100% rust free two owner rag project…..
> 
> Mark, I’ll call you this afternoon….Car might be going to Kansas City though
> ...


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jul 15 2010, 01:32 PM~18055259
> *WELCOME TO VERT WORLD!!!
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jul 15 2010, 03:32 PM~18055259
> *WELCOME TO VERT WORLD!!!
> *


Glad to be here but now i'm BROKE !... 

I have two options:

- Keep the 62 as my cruiser and slowly build the rag

or

- Sell the 62 and dump the money in the rag. I'll be without a car for a few months but the rag can come out sooner....



I'm going to the shop next tuesday to start gathering all the parts from the different sheds and making a list of the things i have and don't have....


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 16 2010, 07:52 AM~18060165
> *Glad to be here but now i'm BROKE !...
> 
> I have two options:
> ...


I say keep them both homie....fix the tre up slowly and cruise the deuce meanwhile...the when your done you will have a dope ass droptop and hardtop.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Jul 16 2010, 07:09 AM~18060221
> *I say keep them both homie....fix the tre up slowly and cruise the deuce meanwhile...the when your done you will have a dope ass droptop and hardtop.
> *


 thats my plan :biggrin: , good work sin7


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 16 2010, 05:52 AM~18060165
> *Glad to be here but now i'm BROKE !...
> 
> I have two options:
> ...


Best to have the Deuce and build the vert. I know the dilemna, you wanna be rollin the rag asap..I don't blame you, but you still have a badass Deuce in your name. You can always get the '63 roadworthy and cruise it till you get some more cash together! Either way you scored!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> *1963 Impala Convertible - got it, but now i have no money....
> *


I read this shit and came runnin. nice come up. keep the hrdtp and the rag. cus we both know you was a duece rag anyway.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Well I had a long talk with my wife last night and she’s convinced me to keep the 62 until i can get around to starting rag. It makes sense to do this since I probably won’t be able to put any money into the rag until next year. I still owe the other half on it too  . With that being said, the only things I’m gonna do to the 62 before I start saving up to finish the rag are:

Paint the Dash
Zolatone the trunk
Vintage Air ( I realized this is a must) 
New Paint*


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 19 2010, 07:26 AM~18080653
> *Well I had a long talk with my wife last night and she’s convinced me to keep the 62 until i can get around to starting rag. It makes sense to do this since I probably won’t be able to put any money into the rag until next year. I still owe the other half on it too  .  With that being said, the only things I’m gonna do to the 62 before I start saving up to finish the rag are:
> 
> Paint the Dash
> ...


Good choice!!!
And u won't need air wen the top goes down!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jul 19 2010, 07:44 AM~18080722
> *Good choice!!!
> And u won't need air wen the top goes down!!
> *


air would be for the 62.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 15 2010, 09:36 AM~18052504
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: I found a rag yesterday and put 50% deposit on it……. I may not need to sell the 62 after all. My initial goal was to sell the 62 and buy a driving rag, but I got a good deal on this 100% rust free two owner rag project…..
> 
> Mark, I’ll call you this afternoon….Car might be going to Kansas City though
> ...


berry nice!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 19 2010, 05:26 AM~18080653
> *Well I had a long talk with my wife last night and she’s convinced me to keep the 62 until i can get around to starting rag. It makes sense to do this since I probably won’t be able to put any money into the rag until next year. I still owe the other half on it too  .  With that being said, the only things I’m gonna do to the 62 before I start saving up to finish the rag are:
> 
> Paint the Dash
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

you aint lying about the AC...I have original AC in mine but I dont have it hooked up right now because i need a dual groove pully just havent got it...need to get it done though cuz its hot as fuk


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 15 2010, 10:36 AM~18052504
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: I found a rag yesterday and put 50% deposit on it……. I may not need to sell the 62 after all. My initial goal was to sell the 62 and buy a driving rag, but I got a good deal on this 100% rust free two owner rag project…..
> 
> Mark, I’ll call you this afternoon….Car might be going to Kansas City though
> ...



yes sirrrrrrrrrr :h5: welcome to the rag family :biggrin:

trust me dont sell the 62. having a project and nothing to ride is a mother fucker, ask me how i know!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-+Jul 19 2010, 10:55 AM~18081864-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know bro, that's the main reason why i took the 62 off the market...


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 15 2010, 08:36 AM~18052504
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: I found a rag yesterday and put 50% deposit on it……. I may not need to sell the 62 after all. My initial goal was to sell the 62 and buy a driving rag, but I got a good deal on this 100% rust free two owner rag project…..
> 
> Mark, I’ll call you this afternoon….Car might be going to Kansas City though
> ...


Congrats! No more blind spots for you! :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 19 2010, 02:26 PM~18080653
> *Well I had a long talk with my wife last night and she’s convinced me to keep the 62 until i can get around to starting rag. It makes sense to do this since I probably won’t be able to put any money into the rag until next year. I still owe the other half on it too  .  With that being said, the only things I’m gonna do to the 62 before I start saving up to finish the rag are:
> 
> Paint the Dash
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

post more pics of that rag Primo!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 19 2010, 02:13 PM~18084097
> *For some reason i thought aftermarket A/C kits were in the $2k neighborhood, but I was wrong. The Vintage Air kit made for 61-64 impala's only run $1,300  :cheesy:
> i know bro, that's the main reason why i took the 62 off the market...
> *


 :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Here some pix that sin7 took from this past Sat nite, thanx...


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

cool pics


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 4 2010, 08:34 AM~18224787
> *Here some pix that sin7 took from this past Sat nite, thanx...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 4 2010, 07:34 AM~18224787
> *Here some pix that sin7 took from this past Sat nite, thanx...
> 
> 
> ...


as allways bad ass pix sin! I'm realy felling the 60 drop! Almost same color as my 64 drop!
How ur rag going?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Aug 4 2010, 11:18 AM~18225879
> *as allways bad ass pix sin! I'm realy felling the 61 drop! Almost same color as my 64 drop!
> How ur rag going?
> *


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 4 2010, 06:34 AM~18224787
> *Here some pix that sin7 took from this past Sat nite, thanx...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 4 2010, 07:34 AM~18224787
> *Here some pix that sin7 took from this past Sat nite, thanx...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.mayhem (Jul 15, 2010)

nice pix..


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

talk to me goose, talk to me...........


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 6 2010, 10:00 PM~18249121
> *talk to me goose, talk to me...........
> *


qwak qwak... :roflmao:

What's up !!!!!!.... finally found some time to get back online and mess around.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 4 2010, 07:34 AM~18224787
> *Here some pix that sin7 took from this past Sat nite, thanx...
> 
> 
> ...


Had a blast at this show !!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

forgot this pic..... :0


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

were was that show at ?


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

look what i found just around the coner from us














































got off and talked to the home owner,some og that mover here from cali,then he tells me to follow him to the barn













































then we go tru the woods and theres in the middle of the field theres a 58 impala and then my fuckin camera goes dead,ill go back this week to take more pics :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chato95ss+Aug 7 2010, 07:33 PM~18253958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Royce City?


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 8 2010, 04:31 PM~18258446
> *Sachse... At the Kroger parking lot...
> :0  :0  Royce City?
> *


 no,about a 1/2 a mile from my house in a back road


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 19 2010, 02:13 PM~18084097
> *For some reason i thought aftermarket A/C kits were in the $2k neighborhood, but I was wrong. The Vintage Air kit made for 61-64 impala's only run $1,300  :cheesy:
> 
> *



My A/C kit is a Vintage Air Kit, I went with them cuz they were the only company that sells a kit for Factory A/C sixty-four that adapts to all the original vents and controls. I priced them direct from Vintage Air but saved over $100 by going through Sacshe Rod Shop they got it in a couple days no shipping charges. Classic Air has a local warehouse in Grapevine,Tx they told me that you can buy there at the warehouse.

Get it done, it's worth it! uffin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 9 2010, 08:45 PM~18269794
> *My A/C kit is a Vintage Air Kit, I went with them cuz they were the only company that sells a kit for Factory A/C sixty-four that adapts to all the original vents and controls. I priced them direct from Vintage Air but saved over $100 by going through Sacshe Rod Shop they got it in a couple days no shipping charges. Classic Air has a local warehouse in Grapevine,Tx they told me that you can buy there at the warehouse.
> 
> Get it done, it's worth it! uffin:
> *


You're right Mando, it is cheaper to get it through Sachse Rod shop. I talked to them at the Sachse show and got a price. 

Did you get yours fixed ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Went to play some ball last night so i took the 62 out. Lately it's been hell cruising during the day with that 100+ heat... So might as well cruise at night.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Aug 7 2010, 08:34 PM~18253965
> *look what i found just around the coner from us
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 10 2010, 07:20 AM~18273148
> *Went to play some ball last night so i took the 62 out. Lately it's been hell cruising during the day with that 100+ heat... So might as well cruise at night.
> 
> 
> ...


x2 but can't cruise at night till i fix my blinker switch so i can have brake lights again   :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Aug 7 2010, 07:34 PM~18253965
> *look what i found just around the coner from us
> 
> 
> ...


is he selling any of them cause that orange 4 door or the 2 door or the 4 door ford would be nice to have :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 10 2010, 10:18 AM~18274160
> *is he selling any of them cause that orange 4 door or the 2 door or the 4 door ford would be nice to have :biggrin:
> *


he said 700 for the orange,he said he would think about the two door,theres also a 57 bel air,a 65 mustang and the 58 impala at the house next door it looked solid but nobody was home ill stop by later this week and take pics


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Aug 10 2010, 11:46 AM~18274844
> *he said 700 for the orange,he said he would think about the two door,theres also a 57 bel air,a 65 mustang and the 58 impala at the house next door it looked solid but nobody was home ill stop by later this week and take pics
> *


hell yeah not a bad price


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 10 2010, 06:18 AM~18273140
> *You're right Mando, it is cheaper to get it through Sachse Rod shop. I talked to them at the Sachse show and got a price.
> 
> Did you get yours fixed ?
> *



:yes: that same week, I pulled the condensor out and had it soldered and re-installed by Thursday then a club friend stopped by and re-charged the system. He took care of me got it fixed cheap, cuz I thought I was gonna have to buy another condensor. I didn't realize that the hood latch was rubbing against the condensor but I took care of that issue too. :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 10 2010, 06:18 AM~18273140
> *You're right Mando, it is cheaper to get it through Sachse Rod shop. I talked to them at the Sachse show and got a price.
> 
> Did you get yours fixed ?
> *


so whats the damage :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--+Aug 10 2010, 11:46 AM~18274844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$1200 out the door


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 10 2010, 03:09 PM~18276496
> *Call me when you go. unless you wanna keep it top secret....
> Cool !...
> 
> *


lets go ill send u a pm. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Aug 11 2010, 03:03 PM~18285828
> *lets go ill send u a pm. :biggrin:
> *



no pm yet :dunno:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 10 2010, 05:20 AM~18273148
> *Went to play some ball last night so i took the 62 out. Lately it's been hell cruising during the day with that 100+ heat... So might as well cruise at night.
> 
> 
> ...


Can't believe you were thinkin of sellin this bad bitch! :wow:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

hey I need one of those radio pods made how did it work out for you


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 11 2010, 08:18 PM~18289367
> *hey I need one of those radio pods made how did it work out for you
> *


and I need pics of the car you are gonna put it in :wow:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 11 2010, 10:35 PM~18290057
> *and I need pics of the car you are gonna put it in  :wow:
> *


goin in the Bully :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

bad ass pic !!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks...Did you guys notice i took the black cove mouldings off? :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 12 2010, 12:15 PM~18293446
> *Thanks...Did you guys notice i took the black cove mouldings off? :cheesy:
> *


still got them? if so you know where they goin :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 13 2010, 09:41 AM~18300889
> *still got them? if so you know where they goin :biggrin:
> *


These are the ones that were black... I stripped them down and polished them.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

bad ass pic !!!!

THE DUECE LOOKS GOOD LUIS!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 13 2010, 12:19 PM~18302355
> *These are the ones that were black... I stripped them down and polished them.
> *


you got WAAAAAAAYYYYY too much free time.... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 13 2010, 01:38 PM~18302500
> *you got WAAAAAAAYYYYY too much free time.... :biggrin:
> *


:no: just wanted to save money.. I polished them by hand too !.. I have no finger prints now


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 13 2010, 12:47 PM~18302560
> *:no: just wanted to save money.. I polished them by hand too !.. I have no finger prints now
> *


thats ok you only need them when you go to jail...lol


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chato95ss_@Aug 21 2010, 04:38 PM~18370720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:  looking good homie


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chato95ss_@Aug 21 2010, 04:38 PM~18370720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
Damn Chato you weren't kidding !!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chato95ss_@Aug 21 2010, 05:38 PM~18370720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 12 2010, 11:25 AM~18293104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chato95ss_@Aug 21 2010, 03:38 PM~18370720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

been a little under the weather these last few days so i didn't get to cruise this weekend. Took the opportunity to go for a spin tonight... weather was perfect...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 30 2010, 07:16 PM~18445428
> *been a little under the weather these last few days so i didn't get to cruise this weekend. Took the opportunity to go for a spin tonight... weather was perfect...
> 
> 
> ...


chill ass pic bro....like the sig on it too :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks homie....


I started on a minor body work project that i've been meaning to get around too. It appears that years ago when the car was painted they slacked a little on the prep work. Because of this, the trunk was starting to show a few "rings" that were coming through the clear. So I decided to knock all that off and do it right. Started sanding down the entire trunk....More pics to follow in the up coming days...










They also didn't remove the upper cove molding trim, so the clear did adhere along this area. You can tell how i was able to chip it away...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 31 2010, 05:53 PM~18454958
> *Thanks homie....
> I started on a minor body work project that i've been meaning to get around too. It appears that years ago when the car was painted they slacked a little on the prep work. Because of this, the trunk was starting to show a few "rings" that were coming through the clear. So I decided to knock all that off and do it right. Started sanding down the entire trunk....More pics to follow in the up coming days...
> 
> ...


Are you still gonna put that Merman mural you were talking about :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 1 2010, 10:42 AM~18459946
> *Are you still gonna put that Merman mural you were talking about  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:yes: holding two glocks !


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 30 2010, 08:16 PM~18445428
> *been a little under the weather these last few days so i didn't get to cruise this weekend. Took the opportunity to go for a spin tonight... weather was perfect...
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

you going to cut this one or leave it stock!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired61+Sep 1 2010, 03:59 PM~18462518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't cut this one... I did lower the rear 2" though..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

a few more productive hours....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 1 2010, 08:29 PM~18464643
> *a few more productive hours....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 u gonna re clear it?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> my son likes it......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 1 2010, 09:58 PM~18465669
> *:0  :0  u gonna re clear it?
> *


I'm taking it down to metal in some spots. After I knocked off some of the clear I ran into small pin holes where moisture was underneath (what started the "rings"). I'm almost tempted to do the entire car, but i don't wanna be down and out for the summer.... 



> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 1 2010, 10:03 PM~18465737
> *
> 
> one day when hes all grown up, hes gonna ask, who got me that shirt :biggrin:
> ...


Gonna blame it on his momma :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 31 2010, 08:53 PM~18454958
> *Thanks homie....
> I started on a minor body work project that i've been meaning to get around too. It appears that years ago when the car was painted they slacked a little on the prep work. Because of this, the trunk was starting to show a few  "rings" that were coming through the clear. So I decided to knock all that off and do it right. Started sanding down the entire trunk....More pics to follow in the up coming days...
> ]
> ...



That mean who ever did it was drinking a cold beer and set the beer on the trunk while they were working on other parts.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Sep 2 2010, 07:34 AM~18468433
> *That mean who ever did it was drinking a cold beer and set the beer on the trunk while they were working on other parts.
> *


good theory.... :cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 2 2010, 08:40 AM~18468466
> *good theory.... :cheesy:
> *



Thats the reason they painted my Monte Carlo 2 times... had rings from the cold beer can's...

:happysad: 


Good Luck Homie.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Sep 2 2010, 07:43 AM~18468480
> *Thats the reason they painted my Monte Carlo 2 times...  had rings from the cold beer can's...
> 
> :happysad:
> ...


crazy.... How's the Caddy coming along?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

you can see the "rings" i'm talking about in this pic... It's only on the trunk.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 2 2010, 08:49 AM~18468515
> *crazy.... How's the Caddy coming along?
> *



It's coming.. I was'nt going to do alot to it, but It seems as thou the Lord wants me to. I have Goten so many new parts for free or almost free, and alot of PPl have offered to do stuff to it for playa prices.

by the end The car will have 3 pumps "piston to the front", New Paint Job, custom airbrush mural on the trunk, and full chrome undies. 

The car already had a wraped frame and nice leather interior.

Someone even blessed me with a Disc brake rear end for it.



:angel: 



by the way, Loving the 62 Homie.....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 2 2010, 08:58 AM~18468557
> *you can see the "rings" i'm talking about in this pic... It's only on the trunk.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 






> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Sep 2 2010, 08:59 AM~18468560
> *It's coming.. I was'nt going to do alot to it, but It seems as thou the Lord wants me to.  I have Goten so many new parts for free or almost free, and alot of PPl have offered to do stuff to it for playa prices.
> 
> by the end The car will have 3 pumps "piston to the front", New Paint Job, custom airbrush mural on the trunk, and full chrome undies.
> ...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Sep 2 2010, 07:59 AM~18468560
> *It's coming.. I was'nt going to do alot to it, but It seems as thou the Lord wants me to.  I have Goten so many new parts for free or almost free, and alot of PPl have offered to do stuff to it for playa prices.
> 
> by the end The car will have 3 pumps "piston to the front", New Paint Job, custom airbrush mural on the trunk, and full chrome undies.
> ...


 send me some pics when it gets painted.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 2 2010, 09:08 AM~18468607
> * send me some pics when it gets painted.
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

David,

Do you have any 2 bar knock offs recessed for chips?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

We need to hit the yards again!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 2 2010, 08:27 AM~18468699
> * We need to hit the yards again!!
> *


I've been waiting for the phone call.....


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 2 2010, 09:18 AM~18468653
> *David,
> 
> Do you have any 2 bar knock offs recessed for chips?
> *



Nope but I have alot of Zenith chip's... at iscount prices. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Sep 2 2010, 08:47 AM~18468820
> *Nope but I have alot of Zenith chip's... at iscount prices.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: Pics and prices please


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 2 2010, 08:18 AM~18468653
> *David,
> 
> Do you have any 2 bar knock offs recessed for chips?
> *


I got a set of two way swept real Dayton kos coming back from chrome soon! 200
also got a hex set new chrome fir 200 aswell! Both take chips!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

First primer stage ....


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 5 2010, 12:56 PM~18491412
> *First primer stage ....
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Sep 6 2010, 05:18 PM~18500055
> *:cheesy:
> *


today after work Joe


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

last night.... Cut and buff this weekend....


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Is this is the merman mural??? :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 9 2010, 06:28 AM~18523038
> *last night.... Cut and buff this weekend....
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Te avientas tocayo!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Looks good....I hate buffing so i usually bury shit in clear....then if I gotta buff I got a ways to go before burning


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420+Sep 9 2010, 08:00 AM~18523206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gave it a medium coat followed by two wet coats, but i couldn't get my new gun dialed in so i could lay even wet coats. Gonna let it cure for 2 days before i wet sand it.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Time for some boring work..... wet sanding :banghead:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 9 2010, 10:09 PM~18529109
> *Time for some boring work..... wet sanding :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...




WET SANDING SUCKS ! 

I remember doing to 63 for 5 days st8.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Sep 9 2010, 09:13 PM~18529165
> *WET SANDING SUCKS !
> 
> I remember doing to 63 for 5 days st8.....
> *


i remember that..... 

I just put my son to bed so i'm gonna go back out there and finish the first round of 1000 grit. 

1500 tomorrow and 2k on saturday God willing.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 9 2010, 10:17 PM~18529205
> *i remember that.....
> 
> I just put my son to bed so i'm gonna go back out there and finish the first round of 1000 grit.
> ...


you going to end it with 2500 ?

I remember I started at 800 - then 1000 - then 1500, to 2000 and ended at 2500.

All man I think my arm just started hurting, just thinking about it.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Sep 9 2010, 09:20 PM~18529242
> *you going to end it with 2500 ?
> 
> I remember I started at 800 - then 1000 - then 1500, to 2000 and ended at 2500.
> ...


Well i got to thinking about it and i convinced myself to not go "all out" on the finish. Reason being that i don't want the trunk to have a deep shine and the rest of the car not. I mean the rest of the car shines up pretty good but you can see imperfections....I think it would look kinda odd if the trunk was damn near perfect. Does that make sense?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Sin7, 972impala63


What's up David !! :0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 9 2010, 10:33 PM~18529435
> *Well i got to thinking about it and i convinced myself to not go "all out" on the finish. Reason being that i don't want the trunk to have a deep shine and the rest of the car not. I mean the rest of the car shines up pretty good but you can see imperfections....I think it would look kinda odd if the trunk was damn near perfect. Does that make sense?
> *



yea... ever think about wet sanding the whole car ?

or you dont want to find out whats under the paint just yet.. 

start off as a weekend job turns into repainting the whole car


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

DONE for tonight...


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

good work


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 9 2010, 08:33 PM~18529435
> *Well i got to thinking about it and i convinced myself to not go "all out" on the finish. Reason being that i don't want the trunk to have a deep shine and the rest of the car not. I mean the rest of the car shines up pretty good but you can see imperfections....I think it would look kinda odd if the trunk was damn near perfect. Does that make sense?
> *


Makes perfect sense! I got a trunk for u to paint :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorthWestRider+Sep 9 2010, 10:29 PM~18530215-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do i send you the airfare bill? :cheesy:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lookn good Luis! Ima need to call u after I paint my ride and get sum buffing pointers!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Need any supplies?? :naughty:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420+Sep 10 2010, 08:58 AM~18532864-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually yes i do !... do you only sell supplies or equipment? I need some Durablocks and maybe a new gun if you can get em cheaper (sata  )


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Finally finished wet sanding :thumbsup: Gonna borrow a buffer from a homie this weekend to finish it. *











*I hosed it down with water to see how well and even the clear coat is....Looks pretty good.*


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Overall the small project was a success except for one small thing... I made the mistake of using Fast hardener in 90+ weather with high humidity :banghead: Because of that there is a slight contrast in the color. At certain angles the trunk looks a shade lighter than the rest of the car. My guess is the clear coat didn't have enough time to chemically gas off between coats since it was hardening too fast....


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 10 2010, 05:10 PM~18536443
> *Overall the small project was a success except for one small thing... I made the mistake of using Fast hardener in 90+ weather with high humidity :banghead: Because of that there is a slight contrast in the color. At certain angles the trunk looks a shade lighter than the rest of the car. My guess is the clear coat didn't have enough time to chemically gas off between coats since it was hardening too fast....
> *


 :0


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 10 2010, 05:10 PM~18536443
> *Overall the small project was a success except for one small thing... I made the mistake of using Fast hardener in 90+ weather with high humidity :banghead: Because of that there is a slight contrast in the color. At certain angles the trunk looks a shade lighter than the rest of the car. My guess is the clear coat didn't have enough time to chemically gas off between coats since it was hardening too fast....
> *


DAM BRO IM LEARNING ALOT JUST BY YOU DOIN THIS SMALL PROJECT TO YOUR RIDE...REGARDLES OF MISTAKES ITS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

looks good man. :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 10 2010, 06:10 PM~18536443
> *Overall the small project was a success except for one small thing... I made the mistake of using Fast hardener in 90+ weather with high humidity :banghead: Because of that there is a slight contrast in the color. At certain angles the trunk looks a shade lighter than the rest of the car. My guess is the clear coat didn't have enough time to chemically gas off between coats since it was hardening too fast....
> *


This nicca here went off on sum paint n body collage grad shit!

Cud b rite on!

R may be the paint on the car Is old and paint on trunk brand spankn new!

And I noticed u used Ppg!

U realy think tha last nicca used Ppg????


Looks realy good Luis!

U took a nice driver and realy worked out the small details!!

Keep it up! U got a nice ride to show fer it


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece+Sep 10 2010, 10:01 PM~18538071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the current paint is single stage and not BC/CC... maybe that's another factor... 

I'll hit you up later this week so we can hook up Chris.... I might need the engine hoist  :cheesy:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 11 2010, 10:02 AM~18540614
> *:biggrin:
> I'm picking this up again bro. I used to work at a body shop for 2 summers when i got out of high school...This was 10 years ago though. The last time i painted was 2 years ago when i did my 68..... Trying to get back in the rythm of things..
> Thanks bro
> ...


Ready wen u r! U got tha digits!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*FINISHED !!!*










Pulled it out...still haven't washed it... :cheesy:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 11 2010, 01:36 PM~18541781
> *FINISHED !!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

it paid off  ...... i went to a local car show in murphy...


















*my son chillen.....*









*He had all the people tripping out when they walked by..he was waving at everyone :roflmao: ... We won first place in "Special Interest". *:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Random pics...










































:worship:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 11 2010, 08:44 PM~18543947
> *it paid off  ...... i went to a local car show in  murphy...
> 
> 
> ...


thats wat its all bout!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 11 2010, 07:44 PM~18543947
> *it paid off  ...... i went to a local car show in  murphy...
> 
> 
> ...


Chingon! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

u shouldve told me about the show when i talked to u yesterday morning we were looking for a place to go :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Sep 12 2010, 06:05 PM~18549163
> *u shouldve told me about the show when i talked to u yesterday morning we were looking for a place to go  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I found out about it an hour before it started....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wut you finna do engine wise?


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 12 2010, 11:54 AM~18546617
> *thats wat its all bout!!
> *


True!!! Way to get your little guy started early, I'm doin the same over here.


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice build bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

what up homie


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

where da hell this guy hiding at :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## SKINNYLOC 760 (Sep 19, 2010)

:worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE CAR


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SKINNYLOC 760_@Sep 22 2010, 05:17 PM~18635844
> *:worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: NICE CAR
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Sep 21 2010, 11:19 PM~18628759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Sep 12 2010, 07:05 PM~18549163
> *u shouldve told me about the show when i talked to u yesterday morning we were looking for a place to go  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! That is a mean machine! :worship:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Sep 25 2010, 06:47 PM~18661174
> *Damn! That is a mean machine! :worship:
> *


its my homeboys ride its street legal too


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

Nice car holmes!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Que onda tocayo?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 27 2010, 05:19 PM~18675316
> *Que onda tocayo?
> *


Not much homie.. Started on my son's trike that i picked up at the swap meet a few weeks ago.... It's a 1959 Murray. Going to use the same color scheme as my 62..

It needs new tires but that's about it. The rears are off a dolly  . The body is straight and rust free. Thinking of making some fenders for the rear tires when i get them.


















I started on the seat last night  










































































































The silver leaf is to do the "buttons". I was thinking of airbrushing them but i don't have an air brush so i figured silver leaf would probably work better.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Sep 28 2010, 07:46 AM~18680130
> *:uh:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  ...i never got an answer from that dude on the conti kit....scam? :dunno:


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

what happened to the 63 vert homie?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLICK62_@Sep 28 2010, 08:05 AM~18680199
> *what happened to the 63 vert homie?
> *


i backed out on the deal bro.. I had given 1/2 up front but struggled to come up with the second half in time. So i just took the $500 loss and got the rest back. I think it was more of an impulse "buy".... The owner decided to keep the rag and my $500 :biggrin: .....


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, bro!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLICK62_@Sep 28 2010, 08:59 AM~18680476
> *Sorry to hear that, bro!
> *



it's all good... another one will come my way....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 28 2010, 07:43 AM~18680116
> *Not much homie.. Started on my son's trike that i picked up at the swap meet a few weeks ago.... It's a 1959 Murray. Going to use the same color scheme as my 62..
> 
> It needs new tires but that's about it. The rears are off a dolly  . The body is straight and rust free. Thinking of making some fenders for the rear tires when i get them.
> ...


nice job! Still gona hit u up bout buffing scoop


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Cool bro... 

I might swing by your pad after the Good Guys show on friday...


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 28 2010, 07:43 AM~18680116
> *Not much homie.. Started on my son's trike that i picked up at the swap meet a few weeks ago.... It's a 1959 Murray. Going to use the same color scheme as my 62..
> 
> It needs new tires but that's about it. The rears are off a dolly  . The body is straight and rust free. Thinking of making some fenders for the rear tires when i get them.
> ...


i think i have an xtra set of spoke rims for the back ill check tonight :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Sep 28 2010, 11:03 AM~18681429
> *i think i have an xtra set of spoke rims for the back ill check tonight :biggrin:
> *


Good looking out Hugo !.. Call me tonight if you have them.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 28 2010, 10:45 AM~18681284
> *Cool bro...
> 
> I might swing by your pad after the Good Guys show on friday...
> *


Yea just swang by! If it's not raining I should be working in the driveway!!  
call me to make sure I'm there!!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 28 2010, 01:45 PM~18683145
> *Yea just swang by! If it's not raining I should be working in the driveway!!
> call me to make sure I'm there!!!
> *


trikes looking good Sin


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420+Sep 28 2010, 02:45 PM~18683145-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 28 2010, 05:43 AM~18680116
> *Not much homie.. Started on my son's trike that i picked up at the swap meet a few weeks ago.... It's a 1959 Murray. Going to use the same color scheme as my 62..
> 
> It needs new tires but that's about it. The rears are off a dolly  . The body is straight and rust free. Thinking of making some fenders for the rear tires when i get them.
> ...


Is that the mothership in the background :wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 28 2010, 11:39 PM~18688471
> *Is that the mothership in the background  :wow:
> *


one and only baby.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 28 2010, 08:41 PM~18688503
> *one and only baby.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 28 2010, 10:39 PM~18688471
> *Is that the mothership in the background  :wow:
> *


:yes: the swap meet was at the Texas Rangers Ballpark which is next to JerryTown.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> just have the Coors Light ready :cheesy:
> 
> 
> > I normaly drink miller but fer u bro I will score a twelve of coors
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> > just have the Coors Light ready :cheesy:
> >
> >
> > > I normaly drink miller but fer u bro I will score a twelve of coors
> > ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 28 2010, 07:43 AM~18680116
> *Not much homie.. Started on my son's trike that i picked up at the swap meet a few weeks ago.... It's a 1959 Murray. Going to use the same color scheme as my 62..
> 
> It needs new tires but that's about it. The rears are off a dolly  . The body is straight and rust free. Thinking of making some fenders for the rear tires when i get them.
> ...


ha, that looks bad ass luis!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

i got home real late last night but managed to squeeze in another hour.... Added some pinstripe around the pattern and silver leaf buttons... The buttons still need some detail. 



















The "buttons" look to simple and flat, so i was thinking of somehow airbrushing the leaf to look like this in order to give it more dimension... Also going to pinstripe some stitching... After that, 3 coats of clear...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Sep 29 2010, 07:48 AM~18690934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony... I PM'd you the handle bar pic..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2010, 07:48 AM~18690934
> *:0  drunk420  :biggrin:
> *


HEY WAIT I ONLY DRINK ON THE DAYS THAT END N Y!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

STILL WANT THAT BODY, BUDDY ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Sep 29 2010, 01:15 PM~18693080
> *STILL WANT THAT BODY,  BUDDY ?
> *


 Yup I'll call you this week


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 29 2010, 12:26 PM~18693650
> *Yup I'll call you this week
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 29 2010, 05:38 PM~18695161
> *:0
> *


Not what you think G... It's my son's second project.... The trike is just for practice... The homie David (Techniques63) hooked it up with something I've been wanting since April... I begged a whole week for it...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 30 2010, 07:40 AM~18699518
> *Not what you think G... It's my son's second project.... The trike is just for practice... The homie David (FORGIVEN63) hooked it up with something I've been wanting since April... I begged a whole week for it...
> *




I wouldnt call it begging more like continuing asking.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Sep 30 2010, 10:47 AM~18700971
> *I wouldnt call it begging more like continuing asking....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


my bad on the name...I am used to calling you Tech... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I went out today and splurged on two new toys....  

To learn with.... 









....and the one for serious business


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 30 2010, 01:23 PM~18703607
> *I went out today and splurged on two new toys....
> 
> To learn with....
> ...


Pics :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 30 2010, 03:45 PM~18703763
> *Pics  :wow:
> *


playing with them as we speak...pics in a while.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Lookin good homie


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 30 2010, 04:22 PM~18703593
> *my bad on the name...I am used to calling you Tech... :biggrin:
> *




Yea, eveyone still does it....... 

Tony A.. still calls me and say's " Whats up Tech.. 

I use to say something but now Im to dang use to it.. :happysad:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Finished the seat.... I tried my best at replicating the shadow like the real button...










If you look closely, you can see where i also added "stitching"


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Sep 30 2010, 07:30 PM~18705676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's Mr A been up to?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 30 2010, 08:37 PM~18706214
> *Finished the seat.... I tried my best at replicating the shadow like the real button...
> 
> 
> ...


damn you goin all out! :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 30 2010, 08:40 PM~18706254
> *damn you goin all out! :0
> *


Learning as i go along.... :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 30 2010, 09:38 PM~18706241
> *
> What's Mr A been up to?
> *



got a real nice big body.. he's going all out. 

and the 61 os at LM getting body work fixing to get done up..


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 30 2010, 06:37 PM~18706214
> *
> 
> If you look closely, you can see where i also added "stitching"
> ...


This motha looks like a robot :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 30 2010, 10:25 PM~18707480
> *This motha looks like a robot  :cheesy:
> *













Diggin the new Avi :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 30 2010, 08:37 PM~18706214
> *Finished the seat.... I tried my best at replicating the shadow like the real button...
> 
> 
> ...


Sick Luis!!! Learnen as u go is best way! Don't cost as much!!! U still coming by today??


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 29 2010, 08:54 AM~18690970
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420+Oct 1 2010, 06:34 AM~18709472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Vouges


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

sin i got those back wheels call me this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--+Oct 1 2010, 11:57 AM~18711374-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still practicing.....I haven't been able to put this airbrush down since i got it !!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 5 2010, 06:10 AM~18739562
> *Hugo, i missed your call the other day.. I'll hit you up today..
> Still practicing.....I haven't been able to put this airbrush down since i got it !!
> 
> ...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 30 2010, 07:37 PM~18706214
> *Finished the seat.... I tried my best at replicating the shadow like the real button...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn tocayo, estas pesado!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0 You Doing Big Things Luis... Klean...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: JOE(CAPRICE)68, Sin7


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Oct 5 2010, 09:27 AM~18739999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Joe :nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 11 2010, 09:44 PM~18543947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


62. Is lookin good


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 5 2010, 10:10 AM~18739562
> *Hugo, i missed your call the other day.. I'll hit you up today..
> Still practicing.....I haven't been able to put this airbrush down since i got it !!
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Nice work


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Sep 30 2010, 03:23 PM~18703607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 30 2010, 08:38 PM~18706241
> *Thanks homie... I've been following up with your Paint thread... You've gotten better and better...
> *


Thanks homie, it's been two years since I first sprayed that first bike, learned a lot but still have a lot to go


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 5 2010, 02:03 PM~18742542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*After thinking long and hard about it I came up with a game plan and convinced myself that now is as good as ever to repaint the 62'. It's something that has been on my list of to do's since I bought the car back in April. Weather is cooling down and most events are over for the year... I've enjoyed the hell out of it for the past 6 months so now it's time to let it rest a little. 

I'm seeing a lot of back yard boogie builds lateley and that definately inspired me to take that next step. 

...yesterday was it's last "cruise" for the year. My brother had a cook out at his house and this is a short clip of him pulling it into his driveway. We also decided to start redoing his 64 this winter. *






*And today I started breaking her down. *



































*As much as I would love to do a full frame off, i have to be realistic and know that something like this is way out of my budget right now. I gave myself 2 months for this project.*


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 10 2010, 07:07 PM~18778702
> *After thinking long and hard about it I came up with a game plan and convinced myself that now is as good as ever to repaint the 62'. It's something that has been on my list of to do's since I bought the car back in April. Weather is cooling down and most events are over for the year... I've enjoyed the hell out of it for the past 6 months so now it's time to let it rest a little.
> 
> I'm seeing a lot of back yard boogie builds lateley and that definately inspired me to take that next step.
> ...


get er done homie!!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420+Oct 10 2010, 07:15 PM~18778759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 10 2010, 07:07 PM~18778702
> *After thinking long and hard about it I came up with a game plan and convinced myself that now is as good as ever to repaint the 62'. It's something that has been on my list of to do's since I bought the car back in April. Weather is cooling down and most events are over for the year... I've enjoyed the hell out of it for the past 6 months so now it's time to let it rest a little.
> 
> I'm seeing a lot of back yard boogie builds lateley and that definately inspired me to take that next step.
> ...


hey u remember i told u about that old man down the street of my house





































well he has this barn thats set up like a spray booth im sure for a small fee he will let u use it to shoot the 62,hes cool im keepin my trl there :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I was just gonna do it in my garage but if we have access to a booth close to the house then that's even better.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> *After thinking long and hard about it I came up with a game plan and convinced myself that now is as good as ever to repaint the 62'. It's something that has been on my list of to do's since I bought the car back in April. Weather is cooling down and most events are over for the year... I've enjoyed the hell out of it for the past 6 months so now it's time to let it rest a little.
> 
> I'm seeing a lot of back yard boogie builds lateley and that definately inspired me to take that next step.
> 
> ...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 11 2010, 10:21 AM~18782627
> *
> Nice little clip with musica!!  The car looks great bro, gonna look even better after you are done with it!  :cheesy:
> *


thanks Gee...

All of the interior is coming out today as well as the bumpers and trim.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 11 2010, 12:33 PM~18783077
> *thanks Gee...
> 
> All of the interior is coming out today as well as the bumpers and trim.
> *



:0 


may as well slap on some hydros, Im just saying................ :biggrin:


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 11 2010, 10:26 AM~17159034
> *Started looking at the seats and noticed you could see the original seat pattern underneath so I started cutting the top vinyl off and look what I found...
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: OG SEATS !!!.....
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Hahahahaha dude thats awesome!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63+Oct 11 2010, 11:35 AM~18783095-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 11 2010, 12:38 PM~18783116
> *:nono:
> *



:nicoderm: you know you want to........


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 11 2010, 11:40 AM~18783131
> *:nicoderm:      you know you want to........
> *


hno:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 11 2010, 11:35 AM~18783095
> *:0
> may as well slap on some hydros,  Im just saying................ :biggrin:
> *


x62 :0 
nutn like hittn da switch :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 11 2010, 10:35 AM~18783095
> *:0
> may as well slap on some hydros,  Im just saying................ :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

All Im saying is that I wake up at night with a itchy switch finger ..... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Got all the interior out and some trim.... if it's not one thing it's another... I used to complaing about the heat and now i'm complaining about all those damn mosquitos !...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 11 2010, 07:16 PM~18786724
> *
> 
> Got all the interior out and some trim.... if it's not one thing it's another... I used to complaing about the heat and now i'm complaining about all those damn mosquitos !...
> *


truth :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona look good love that color combo u got


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 11 2010, 09:19 PM~18787370
> *gona look good love that color combo u got
> *


Thanks homie. 



Pics i forgot to post yesterday.









My brother removed the interior


























We stored my interior inside the house and my son went missing for a few minutes. This is where i found him.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 12 2010, 06:46 AM~18789521
> *Thanks homie.
> Pics i forgot to post yesterday.
> 
> ...


GONA AIR BRUSH N E THING :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 12 2010, 07:01 AM~18789558
> *GONA AIR BRUSH N E THING :wow:
> *


nah. Keeping this one clean and simple.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

I know it's going to come out clean. I like the color combo also. Keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Put in a few hours today. Just breaking down the front end and cateloging every nut and bolt. *










*I was a little nervous before pulling the passenger fender because this area is prone to hidden rust. But it turned out to be very SOLID*  










*Tomorrow I'll remove the core support, gravel shield, radiator, fan shround and pull back all the wiring. *


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 12 2010, 10:48 PM~18795737
> *Put in a few hours today. Just breaking down the front end and cateloging every nut and bolt.
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing works better than the zip-lock baggie system for cateloging the nuts and bolts :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLICK62_@Oct 13 2010, 06:02 AM~18797572
> *Nothing works better than the zip-lock baggie system for cateloging the nuts and bolts  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


And for some ham sammiches !.. Yeah bro what would we do without these baggies. :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 10 2010, 06:07 PM~18778702
> *After thinking long and hard about it I came up with a game plan and convinced myself that now is as good as ever to repaint the 62'. It's something that has been on my list of to do's since I bought the car back in April. Weather is cooling down and most events are over for the year... I've enjoyed the hell out of it for the past 6 months so now it's time to let it rest a little.
> 
> I'm seeing a lot of back yard boogie builds lateley and that definately inspired me to take that next step.
> ...


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT REPAINTED, IM SURE YOUR GONNA MAKE IT LOOK SWEET...I KNOW WHAT YOU TALKIN BOUT WHEN YOU SPEAK BOUT THE BUDGET...IM WITH YOU HOMIE... :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Oct 13 2010, 07:13 AM~18797783
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE IT REPAINTED, IM SURE YOUR GONNA MAKE IT LOOK SWEET...I KNOW WHAT YOU TALKIN BOUT WHEN YOU SPEAK BOUT THE BUDGET...IM WITH YOU HOMIE... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie... Gonna check out your topic for updates.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 12 2010, 07:48 PM~18795737
> *Put in a few hours today. Just breaking down the front end and cateloging every nut and bolt.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  sin7 see you at it again  ever thought about air bags for this ride? :biggrin: its nice to have the whole trunk :biggrin: I'M JUST SAYING


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Oct 13 2010, 11:02 AM~18799294
> *:wow:   sin7 see you at it again  ever thought about air bags for this ride? :biggrin: its nice to have the whole trunk :biggrin: I'M JUST SAYING
> *



Seems like yesterday when i was doing the same thing to the 68   


































No airbags for me bro... It's either pumps or nada... :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 13 2010, 11:07 AM~18799782
> *Seems like yesterday when i was doing the same thing to the 68
> 
> 
> ...


i hear you  i said the same thing 5 years ago too :happysad: also with that frame you don't have to cut with the air


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

also loving this build thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Oct 13 2010, 04:25 PM~18801968
> *also loving this build thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks joe


Got the core support and radiator off last night... Motor is next


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 14 2010, 07:51 AM~18807992
> *Thanks joe
> Got the core support and radiator off last night... Motor is next
> 
> ...


looking good!!!!
see u sat


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

Got the core support and radiator off last night... Motor is next  
















[/quote]

Then 605 steering conversion, disc brakes, crate motor... hey why not it's right there :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Then 605 steering conversion, disc brakes, crate motor... hey why not it's right there  

maybe a 6 hole switch pannel :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 14 2010, 07:54 AM~18808006
> *looking good!!!!
> see u sat
> *


for sure !... You aren't free during the week huh?... My brother is off work today and tomorrow, thought maybe he could swing by during the day to pick it up.. Maybe if you leave it outside :dunno:

I would go after work but traffic from Ft Worth to Plano is insane !..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 14 2010, 08:21 AM~18808128
> *for sure !... You aren't free during the week huh?... My brother is off work today and tomorrow, thought maybe he could swing by during the day to pick it up.. Maybe if you leave it outside :dunno:
> 
> I would go after work but traffic from Ft Worth to Plano is insane !..
> *


I am home round 430 but the hoist is behind my vert and I can't push it back in solo!! If he can swing by after 430 today r tomaro that's all good!! 30 traffic not so bad after seven!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 14 2010, 08:26 AM~18808151
> *I am home round 430 but the hoist is behind my vert and I can't push it back in solo!! If he can swing by after 430 today r tomaro that's all good!! 30 traffic not so bad after seven!!
> *


i'll swing out there tomorrow after work then  ... i'll bring my brother to give us a hand....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Hey Luis u aint playin around are you. Well we need to start planning our journey to the west soon, orlando but not florida :biggrin: its time to come up on more parts :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 14 2010, 09:09 AM~18808422
> *Hey Luis u aint playin around are you. Well we need to start planning our journey to the west soon, orlando but not florida :biggrin:  its time to come up on more parts :biggrin:
> *


i wana go :wow: :cheesy: :0  :happysad:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 14 2010, 09:09 AM~18808422
> *Hey Luis u aint playin around are you. Well we need to start planning our journey to the west soon, orlando but not florida :biggrin:  its time to come up on more parts :biggrin:
> *


Trying to get to your level pahtna' ! :roflmao: My plans are to take the 62 to Vegas next year. Not to show, but to cruise the blvd before and after the show... My wife and I talked and she wants to go to Cali for vacation next year, so i might tow the car to Cali after Vegas and cruise Whittier... Gotta get an early head start because the clock started ticking...Just to say "i did it"..... It's something that I've always dreamed of....


But for real, let's go to the mothership and stock up on parts.... 



> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 14 2010, 09:51 AM~18808708
> *i wana go :wow:  :cheesy:  :0    :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 14 2010, 10:09 AM~18809392
> *Trying to get to your level pahtna' ! :roflmao: My plans are to take the 62 to Vegas next year. Not to show, but to cruise the blvd before and after the show... My wife and I talked and she wants to go to Cali for vacation next year, so i might tow the car to Cali after Vegas and cruise Whittier... Gotta get an early head start because the clock started ticking...Just to say "i did it"..... It's something that I've always dreamed of....
> But for real, let's go to the mothership and stock up on parts....
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: Parts HMMMMMMM :0 i wanna go hahaha :werd: TTT for the homies ride.......


----------



## allpaid4 (Jun 22, 2009)

looks good luis ,
thx for the parts trying to get my 62 ready for goodguys here in about a month.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by allpaid4_@Oct 14 2010, 12:15 PM~18809941
> *looks good luis ,
> thx for the parts trying to get my 62 ready for goodguys here in about a month.
> *


Cool homie... Post pics after the show.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 14 2010, 09:09 AM~18809392
> *Trying to get to your level pahtna' ! :roflmao: My plans are to take the 62 to Vegas next year. Not to show, but to cruise the blvd before and after the show... My wife and I talked and she wants to go to Cali for vacation next year, so i might tow the car to Cali after Vegas and cruise Whittier... Gotta get an early head start because the clock started ticking...Just to say "i did it"..... It's something that I've always dreamed of....
> But for real, let's go to the mothership and stock up on parts....
> :biggrin:
> *




Man, I thought you were comin out here to visit your Boy :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 15 2010, 10:42 AM~18819006
> *Man, I thought you were comin out here to visit your Boy  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


man i wanted to bro, but i couldn't make it.... :banghead:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLICK62+Oct 13 2010, 06:02 AM~18797572-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are perfect for keeping around the nuts and bolts and misc pieces safe that you, or at least I can't figure where they went to come re-assembly :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

clean i likes
:thumbsup:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Lookin good homie, just spent the past hour reading the whole thread. Time for sleep haha. Cant wait to see it painted!


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

clean duce  keep it up


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Oct 17 2010, 01:24 AM~18831622
> *Lookin good homie, just spent the past hour reading the whole thread. Time for sleep
> *


x's 10. 

Its going to be 3am in a few and I have to get up at 5 to hit the local Car SwapMeet.

Well worth the read.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Steadily chipping away at it... broke down the core support..

































The tear down is pretty much done. I don't wanna take it any further than this. Going forward it's body work and paint...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Oct 15 2010, 02:57 PM~18820803-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you find anything good at the swap meet?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 18 2010, 06:18 PM~18845892
> *Steadily chipping away at it... broke down the core support..
> 
> 
> ...


You gettin down homie!! :wow: Cowboys fkn suckass


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 18 2010, 08:30 PM~18846025
> *You gettin down homie!!  :wow: Cowboys fkn suckass
> *


tell me about it bro... I got your text message real late last night, like at 2:00 am..Figured you were up getting drunk over the loss... Turns out my phone delayed all my text messages for some reason :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Oct 19 2010, 08:16 AM~18849642
> *:biggrin:
> *


what's up JOE !


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 18 2010, 08:30 PM~18846025
> *You gettin down homie!!  :wow: Cowboys fkn suckass
> *


Still got tha gud ol rangers doe! 
New York city??????


Get a rope!!!!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 19 2010, 09:43 AM~18850113
> *Still got tha gud ol rangers doe!
> New York city??????
> Get a rope!!!!!!!
> *


2 more games !!.... Did you read my comment on your thread? I think we accidentally dropped one of the leg pins from the hoist at your crib. I only have one. Can you keep an eye on it.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 19 2010, 09:46 AM~18850135
> *2 more games !!.... Did you read my comment on your thread? I think we accidentally dropped one of the leg pins from the hoist at your crib. I only have one. Can you keep an eye on it.
> *


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice progress homie.........  TTT for the homie


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks NMe....

Put in a few more hours today... 283 and powerglide kicked my ass !!.. 4 hour engine pull  but i finally got it out....


















Thanks to the homie Loco61 for letting me borrow the engine cradle..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*I'll be back on the road soon enough*


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

hell yeah luis can't wait to see it finished


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 20 2010, 12:33 AM~18858122
> *hell yeah luis can't wait to see it finished
> *


Thanks bro. 

Your Monte is coming together :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Oct 20 2010, 08:36 AM~18859394
> *:thumbsup:
> *


what's good bro !... Your 64 is coming along nice huh...


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 19 2010, 11:33 PM~18858122
> *hell yeah luis can't wait to see it finished
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 20 2010, 09:01 AM~18859520
> *what's good bro !... Your 64 is coming along nice huh...
> *


ya mero :biggrin:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 18 2010, 07:18 PM~18845892
> *Steadily chipping away at it... broke down the core support..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 19 2010, 08:14 PM~18856157
> *Thanks NMe....
> 
> Put in a few more hours today... 283 and powerglide kicked my ass !!.. 4 hour engine pull  but i finally got it out....
> ...


Gonna be one CLEANN DUECE! :wow:


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

what are your plans for the front end/clip?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC+Oct 20 2010, 09:22 AM~18859682-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm trying real hard to not let this project snowball into something bigger than i'm prepared to do (financially). My only plans for the front clip are to paint the firewall and clean the frame, suspension and steering components. I'll give those a coat of POR for the time being. As for the engine, give it a good cleaning and new paint....The entire core support assembly will be painted to match as well. 

In all honesty, i wasn't even planning on removing the front clip when i decided to paint it but one thing led to another. You know that little voice in your head that says "well you already took all the trim off, just take the fenders off.... well just pull the motor.... okay you've gone this far just pull the frame."...I'm trying hard to not listen to that voice... :biggrin: 

I could very easily pull the frame, but then i've gone way past my budget and time alloted. It cost nothing to teardown a project, but it cost money to put it all back together. With that being said i'm not prepared to let the car sit for a year or more. I wanna continue driving the hell out of it like i've been doing since April


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Just bought a new hole saw!! Should I swing by??? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> Thanks to the homie Loco61 for letting me borrow the engine cradle..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420+Oct 21 2010, 10:19 AM~18869960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah bro i plan to go...you guys?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

some progress today.... :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 21 2010, 01:15 PM~18870820
> *yeah bro i plan to go...you guys?
> *



Yeah We'll Be Out There.. Hit Me Up..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 21 2010, 03:21 PM~18872307
> *Yeah We'll Be Out There.. Hit Me Up..
> *


cool !


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

just finished laying the base coat.... still have to clear it....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 21 2010, 04:32 PM~18872388
> *just finished laying the base coat.... still have to clear it....
> 
> 
> ...



Real Time Pics


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 21 2010, 03:45 PM~18872520
> *Real Time Pics
> *


Reality TV........i mean Reality Internets


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Looks like a good opportunity to do to a parcial frontend frame wrap and extend those a-arms while your are there!!!!!Eff it just cut it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 21 2010, 05:57 PM~18873179
> *Looks like a good opportunity to do to a parcial frontend frame wrap and extend those a-arms while your are there!!!!!Eff it just cut it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


you know he wants to :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 21 2010, 04:57 PM~18873179
> *Looks like a good opportunity to do to a parcial frontend frame wrap and extend those a-arms while your are there!!!!!Eff it just cut it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


:no:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Oct 21 2010, 05:18 PM~18873305
> *you know he wants to  :biggrin:
> *


 :run:


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 21 2010, 06:19 PM~18873312
> *:run:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Oct 18 2010, 07:19 PM~18845902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*btw, are 13x6's a must for running skirts? I'm running 13x7 Crown wire wheels (Dayton offset)*


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 21 2010, 02:32 PM~18872388
> *just finished laying the base coat.... still have to clear it....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :h5:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 21 2010, 02:32 PM~18872388
> *just finished laying the base coat.... still have to clear it....
> 
> 
> ...


CHINGON!


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 21 2010, 09:19 AM~18869960
> *Just bought a new hole saw!! Should I swing by??? :biggrin:
> *


Hey i will bring mine by too !!!The same one i cut my 62 with!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Do it!!!!Do it!!!Do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: Maybe this will motivate you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3+Oct 21 2010, 05:51 PM~18873516-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've always liked that pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 21 2010, 03:32 PM~18872388
> *just finished laying the base coat.... still have to clear it....
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

x100


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Do it!!!!Do it!!!Do it!!!!!!!!!Maybe this will motivate you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 














Insert sin 7 in drivers seat!!!!! :biggrin: 



nice to touch that switch huuuuu??? :0


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Man I've been wanting to clean up my engine bay too just like your doing....maybe this winter I'll finally do it..........Looking good homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

looking good luis :thumbsup: u don't fu(k around do u, jus get it done :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chato95ss_@Oct 22 2010, 03:48 PM~18882297
> *looking good luis  :thumbsup:  u don't fu(k around do u, jus get it done :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Chato... I see you're looking for a painter... Gonna redo the 68?... 



My wife and son aren't home yet so i took the time to shoot some clear.....

It's decent.... 









A cold beer to celebrate the progress...


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 22 2010, 04:27 PM~18883052
> *Thanks Chato... I see you're looking for a painter... Gonna redo the 68?...
> My wife and son aren't home yet so i took the time to shoot some clear.....
> 
> ...


MAN IM THIRSTY.... :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE, YOU MOVIN ALONG JUST FINE...GREAT WORK, ITS GONNA LOOK SICK MAN... :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 22 2010, 05:27 PM~18883052
> *Thanks Chato... I see you're looking for a painter... Gonna redo the 68?...
> My wife and son aren't home yet so i took the time to shoot some clear.....
> 
> ...


Very nice! Sucks the fender gona cover most that area up!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 22 2010, 03:27 PM~18883052
> *Thanks Chato... I see you're looking for a painter... Gonna redo the 68?...
> My wife and son aren't home yet so i took the time to shoot some clear.....
> 
> ...


Damn that shit is poppin with the clear..but we gonna have to talk about that beer you drinkin :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE+Oct 22 2010, 06:06 PM~18883300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bro i went into my little fridge to get a Corona or Bud Light but the only left was Budweiser.... :barf:.... I didn't even finish it...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 22 2010, 05:13 PM~18883738
> *
> bro i went into my little fridge to get a Corona or Bud Light but the only left was Budweiser.... :barf:.... I didn't even finish it...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :banghead:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 22 2010, 05:27 PM~18883052
> *Thanks Chato... I see you're looking for a painter... Gonna redo the 68?...
> My wife and son aren't home yet so i took the time to shoot some clear.....
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

Good stuff going on in here! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

So wat part of TX are you working on this duece at?? Its lookin smooth. ..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Oct 22 2010, 10:42 PM~18885409
> *So wat part of TX are you  working on this duece  at??  Its lookin smooth. ..
> *


Thanks bro, I'm in North Texas.... Just north of Dallas homie.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Oct 22 2010, 05:27 PM~18883052-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know how you feel lol i hate budweiser but i'll drink a bud light or a corona :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

fuck, now I'm off for a beer :sprint:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 22 2010, 04:27 PM~18883052
> *Thanks Chato... I see you're looking for a painter... Gonna redo the 68?...
> My wife and son aren't home yet so i took the time to shoot some clear.....
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

i started cleaning up the frame yesterday.... 









5 hours later....
















Woke up early and laid some POR15 :biggrin:


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 24 2010, 12:04 PM~18893511
> *
> Woke up early and laid some POR15 :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Damn that's pretty


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 24 2010, 01:04 PM~18893511
> *i started cleaning up the frame yesterday....
> 
> 
> ...


what did you use to strip all the crud off with? I have an alternative to por15, I'll start back on my topic again soon and you'll see it.


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

Busy busy Mr. Sin62! Looks good bro. And for the engine, what are you going to do? Probably going to have maintenane day on Saturday with mine. Gotta do some odds and ends to it. I'll hit you back later this week.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Getting it done wit a quickness!!!
Wish I cud touch mine but time is tight rite now! 
Prolly can't even touch mine fer a couple weeks!! :uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zooter86+Oct 24 2010, 11:24 AM~18893612-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris. I'm really shooting for that December deadline. I'm hoping to have the engine redone and installed by the end of the Month. Once that's done, i have to paint the dash. Then paint the fender wells, core support, brackets and headlight tubs.... Hopefully i can knock that out the first week of November. Then it's body work and paint in December.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

that came out nice


----------



## chevythang (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 24 2010, 10:04 AM~18893511
> *i started cleaning up the frame yesterday....
> 
> 
> ...


is it sprayed ? or with a paint brush???


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevythang_@Oct 24 2010, 09:01 PM~18897287
> *is it sprayed ? or with a paint brush???
> *


Both actually... I brushed the larger areas and sprayed the hard to reach spaces the brush couldn't cover.


----------



## edward61 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 24 2010, 11:04 AM~18893511
> *i started cleaning up the frame yesterday....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 24 2010, 04:13 PM~18895335
> *Getting it done wit a quickness!!!
> Wish I cud touch mine but time is tight rite now!
> Prolly can't even touch mine fer a couple weeks!! :uh:
> *


I FEEL YA... :uh:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Woke up early and laid some POR15 :biggrin: 








[/quote]

CLEAN CLEAN.... :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> Woke up early and laid some POR15 :biggrin:


CLEAN CLEAN.... :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:
[/quote]

Thanks homie...it'll get the job done for now...


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Oct 25 2010, 11:12 AM~18902277
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie.....


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 25 2010, 10:27 AM~18902382
> *Thanks homie.....
> *



:biggrin: TTT


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

hEy luis u ever get the Eastwood repair restore revive mags????
There's alot of cool shit in there and they allways have specials n chit!!!
They send em once a month fer free!!!
Go on line and pep em out r just call 1800 345 1178 and tell em u want a mag!
N e thing frum air brushing to powder coating tools rotisseries dyno mat fab tools!
Everything u Can think of for doing exactly wat we all wana dew!!!!
Deff worth checking out if u don't allready no!
And it's free to get the mags!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 26 2010, 01:24 PM~18912962
> *hEy luis u ever get the Eastwood repair restore revive mags????
> There's alot of cool shit in there and they allways have specials n chit!!!
> They send em once a month fer free!!!
> ...


Yup i get em... Definately some good stuff in there... 

Did La Grave get rained out last saturday??..I didnt even go...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 26 2010, 01:50 PM~18913178
> *Yup i get em... Definately some good stuff in there...
> 
> Did La Grave get rained out last saturday??..I didnt even go...
> *


I went at 9 and left at 11! 
I mainly went to meet a sertin guy and did my bizz and got out!!
Had my son wit me so u no how hard it is for us to realy look and talk holding tha Lil one!
He was good I just didn't wana push my luck wit da rain!
Rained like a mug round noon! Can't imagine n e body there after that!!


----------



## majestix61 (Jan 13, 2006)

Que onda Luis? I see what you are up to. You just couldn't help yourself, que no? I knew that once you sprayed the trunk, you would be hooked. Looking good Carnal.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420+Oct 26 2010, 03:21 PM~18914051-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aqui hechandole ganas bro... You're right after I sprayed the trunk i thought to myself, man i might as well do it all... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

What up Luis...have I mentioned lately the Cowboys suck ass :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 27 2010, 09:30 AM~18921143
> *What up Luis...have I mentioned lately the Cowboys suck ass  :biggrin:
> *


:yessad: season is over bro.... No way in hell Kitna is gonna do the job....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

luis the frame and the firewall look fucking awesome homie


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 27 2010, 10:03 AM~18921374
> *:yessad: season is over bro.... No way in hell Kitna is gonna do the job....
> *


can u belive vegas has cowboys favored by 6.5 :uh:


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 24 2010, 10:04 AM~18893511
> *i started cleaning up the frame yesterday....
> 
> 
> ...



COMING OUT CHINGON, HOMIE. NICE RIDE!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

looking good


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

good work


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Oct 28 2010, 04:37 PM~18933331
> *good work
> *


x2


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 24 2010, 10:04 AM~18893511
> *i started cleaning up the frame yesterday....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: Estas pesado carnal! Good fucking yob! :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 27 2010, 08:30 AM~18921143
> *What up Luis...have I mentioned lately the Cowboys suck ass  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHHA!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

stole one of your pics and using it for motivation


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 24 2010, 10:04 AM~18893511
> *i started cleaning up the frame yesterday....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Wares Luis?? Hasn't logged on in 15 days :wow: 
hope he just busy working on this bad boy!!


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 18 2010, 02:06 PM~19102892
> *Wares Luis?? Hasn't logged on in 15 days :wow:
> hope he just busy working on this bad boy!!
> *


X2...


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909 (Feb 10, 2007)

Dam Good job Homie.... You giving me motivation to work on my Duece thats been sitting for 4 years.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Where you at?? :biggrin:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice work on that frame! your 62 is awesome,best color combo ever IMO,keep up the good work...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Nov 19 2010, 10:19 PM~19115325
> *  Where you at??  :biggrin:
> *


X2. Hope all is ok tocayo


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

watup, homie


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

what happened to this build...is this guy still on lay it low????


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Nov 24 2010, 08:51 PM~19157225
> *what happened to this build...is this guy still on lay it low????
> *


 he'll will be back :biggrin: homeboy is a o.g on layitlow :biggrin: ...happy thanksgiving homie


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

its been awhile, hope he and his family are doing fine, traded messages with him a few times, seems to be a good dude


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:nicoderm:


What's good family... Been away for a month focusing on work and family... Things at worked ramped up and it's been nonstop... 

i'm off this week so i'm hoping to play "catch up" on the Deuce. 

Got the motor back in yesterday


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

good to hear your ok homie.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Nov 30 2010, 10:31 AM~19200286
> *good to hear your ok homie.
> *


X2


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 30 2010, 11:09 AM~19200119
> *:nicoderm:
> What's good family... Been away for a month focusing on work and family... Things at worked ramped up and it's been nonstop...
> 
> ...


Pix r it didn't happen :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 30 2010, 01:19 PM~19201124
> *Pix r it didn't happen :0
> *


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 30 2010, 02:05 PM~19201894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he livesssss....now wheres the pod :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 30 2010, 03:05 PM~19201894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 30 2010, 02:05 PM~19201894
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks real good Bro.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 30 2010, 01:05 PM~19201894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 30 2010, 03:05 PM~19201894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :wow:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 30 2010, 11:09 AM~19200119
> *:nicoderm:
> What's good family... Been away for a month focusing on work and family... Things at worked ramped up and it's been nonstop...
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

The 62 is coming along good homie. Keep up the good work


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 30 2010, 02:05 PM~19201894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: TTT for the homies bad ass engine NICE bruh


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Dec 1 2010, 09:15 PM~19215656
> *:wow: TTT for the homies bad ass engine NICE bruh
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 30 2010, 02:05 PM~19201894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wacha! :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 30 2010, 04:05 PM~19201894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 30 2010, 02:05 PM~19201894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD MAN....NICE AND CLEAN. IVE BEEN OUTTA THE PROJECT RIDES SECTION MYSELF BUT FIXING TO MAKE A COMEBACK SOON...MAN THATS A CLEAN OG LOOK.. :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

for you :h5:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

that engine looking real good ..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NmE60+Dec 1 2010, 11:15 PM~19215656-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie.. I still need to find a clean set of OG script valve covers.. For now i just painted the Weiand covers orange till i find a clean set... 

I laid some primer on the inner fender wells last night. The top well looks like it has a dent but that's just a flat part where the hood hinge bracket sits..









283 sticker... when i ordered it i thought it would be smaller... oh well










Main reason why progress has been slow, other than work, is that my son is walking and running now so i've been enjoying every minute of it... I can't keep him in one spot. :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

No wat u mean bout a busy son! 
My boy 15 months and Ben walking cents 8 months!
100 mph 24/7! 
Gota luv it doe!
I no I dew  
looking good bro! I'll b crusing wit cha easter :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

i know what you mean ,bout them lil ones.... its awsome....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 8 2010, 02:05 PM~19272829
> *Thanks NmE !..
> Que onda tocayo !!...
> cant wait to see your great progress bro !
> ...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Got the inner fender wells painted and cleared today... Starting to take shape


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Doin big thangs there homie


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

coming along nicely :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 8 2010, 09:24 PM~19278131
> *Got the inner fender wells painted and cleared today... Starting to take shape
> 
> 
> ...


show room chit rite there


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Dec 8 2010, 09:53 PM~19278487
> *coming along nicely :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 8 2010, 08:24 PM~19278131
> *Got the inner fender wells painted and cleared today... Starting to take shape
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Dec 8 2010, 09:43 PM~19278372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's good homie...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 8 2010, 08:43 PM~19278372
> *Doin big thangs there homie
> *


x100000000


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Really nice build bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 9 2010, 07:26 AM~19281834
> *Trying too bro... I see you picked up a 60 !  :0
> *


Just a lil something to try and flip sum quick cash :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 9 2010, 08:54 AM~19281925
> *Just a lil something to try and flip sum quick cash :biggrin:
> *


are you just flipping the 60 or pairing it up with the deuce?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 9 2010, 07:56 AM~19281938
> *are you just flipping the 60 or pairing it up with the deuce?
> *


flipping it 60's really aint my thing....I just saw that one and had to save it


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 9 2010, 08:57 AM~19281944
> *flipping it 60's really aint my thing....I just saw that one and had to save it
> *


I aint gonna lie, it caught my eye


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Sup Luis!! Ride is looking hella good!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 9 2010, 09:03 AM~19281988
> *Sup Luis!! Ride is looking hella good!!
> *



what's up bro !!!... man it's been a while since we all hung out.. We need to round up the troops again and hit those yards.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 9 2010, 10:08 AM~19282009
> *what's up bro !!!... man it's been a while since we all hung out.. We need to round up the troops again and hit those yards.
> *


X817 Yeah its been awhile!! I got a lead on another 1 near where we picked up my frame!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 9 2010, 09:11 AM~19282026
> *X817 Yeah its been awhile!! I got a lead on another 1 near where we picked up my frame!
> *



LET'S GO !


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

what primer did you use for the metal?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

epoxy?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 8 2010, 09:24 PM~19278131
> *Got the inner fender wells painted and cleared today... Starting to take shape
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: at chingon bro


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Dec 9 2010, 09:30 AM~19282175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



self etching followed by a quality 2k primer


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 9 2010, 09:39 AM~19282247
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: at chingon bro
> *


:nicoderm: what's up homie !...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 9 2010, 10:24 AM~19282133
> *LET'S GO !
> *


Right after the holidays!!  I gotta start making major moves if I wanna roll next to you! :happysad:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 8 2010, 10:24 PM~19278131
> *Got the inner fender wells painted and cleared today... Starting to take shape
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Very nice!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johner956_@Dec 9 2010, 10:44 AM~19282719
> *:wow:  Very nice!
> *


Thank you for the positive feedback :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 9 2010, 08:01 AM~19281975
> *I aint gonna lie, it caught my eye
> *


it was the flames :biggrin: :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 9 2010, 09:24 AM~19282133
> *LET'S GO !
> *


Im down :biggrin:


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

looking nice as always Luis


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 8 2010, 09:24 PM~19278131
> *Got the inner fender wells painted and cleared today... Starting to take shape
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Dec 10 2010, 12:37 AM~19289956-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias G...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Fenders are back on, body works starts the last week of December...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Luis??


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 16 2010, 09:36 AM~19342005
> *  Sup Luis??
> *


not much homie just trying to get stuff done.. y tu?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 16 2010, 09:21 AM~19341908
> *Fenders are back on, body works starts the last week of December...
> 
> 
> ...


U 1 bad vato car looks good :thumbsup: when you coming to Fort Worth :dunno:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 10 2010, 09:20 AM~18273148
> *Went to play some ball last night so i took the 62 out. Lately it's been hell cruising during the day with that 100+ heat... So might as well cruise at night.
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bad ass pic along with your 62...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 9 2010, 08:03 AM~19281988
> *Sup Luis!! Ride is looking hella good!!
> *


X2!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blanco+Dec 16 2010, 09:48 AM~19342081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe. Back at ya'.


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

have a good x-mas homie!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Que onda Primo! Chingona la ramfla homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacks (Dec 15, 2010)

> Thanks homie...
> Degreaser, a wire brush, a scraper and a wire brush on a drill... The ZEP degreaser can be found at home depot for $10...The instructions say to use 32oz to 1 gallon of hot water. What i did instead was doubled it, 64 oz (8cups) to one gallon of BOILING water. That really helped lift up most of the grease. I hit the caked on crap with the brushes and scraper....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Picked these up at Skim's house today...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 1 2011, 07:21 PM~19477016
> *Picked these up at Skim's house today...
> 
> 
> ...


can I get a radio pod made homie :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 2 2011, 12:08 AM~19479086
> *can I get a radio pod made homie :biggrin:
> *


for sure homie...just gotta make time to do it... you know how it goes when you're juggling 10 different things....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 2 2011, 11:26 AM~19481330
> *for sure homie...just gotta make time to do it... you know how it goes when you're juggling 10 different things....
> *


 :thumbsup: yea we know how that goes....specially you with lil mann boomin around now :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 2 2011, 01:24 PM~19481716
> *:thumbsup: yea we know how that goes....specially you with lil mann boomin around now :biggrin:
> *


yes sir... 

he's taking a nap right now so i was able to get one valve cover done....


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 2 2011, 12:11 PM~19482058
> *yes sir...
> 
> he's taking a nap right now so i was able to get one valve cover done....
> ...


DAmn, came out real nice Luis!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 2 2011, 03:11 PM~19482058
> *yes sir...
> 
> he's taking a nap right now so i was able to get one valve cover done....
> ...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

them valve covers came out tits :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 2 2011, 02:56 PM~19483424
> *them valve covers came out tits :thumbsup:
> *


where's the tits??? :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 2 2011, 06:02 PM~19483466
> *where's the tits???  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :cheesy: x2


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 2 2011, 04:02 PM~19483466
> *where's the tits???  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


throw a rock in any direction from your house you bound to hit a cpl of sets :biggrin:










sorry Sin


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 2 2011, 02:11 PM~19482058
> *yes sir...
> 
> he's taking a nap right now so i was able to get one valve cover done....
> ...


As allways Luis dewing big thangZ$$$


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 2 2011, 04:11 PM~19482058
> *yes sir...
> 
> he's taking a nap right now so i was able to get one valve cover done....
> ...


I have a set of these.......are thet worth anything or are they more for the classic look?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Jan 2 2011, 07:45 PM~19484913
> *I have a set of these.......are thet worth anything or are they more for the classic look?
> *


They aren't a "rare" item, but I personally like these over the other other factory covers. Like you said they're perfect for the OG look.....


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 2 2011, 10:46 PM~19485367
> *They aren't a "rare" item, but I personally like these over the other other factory covers. Like you said they're perfect for the OG look.....
> *



Orale..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Jan 2 2011, 09:28 PM~19485811
> *Orale..
> *


you wanna get rid of them? :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*finished the other valve cover and mocked them up for grins... Gotta pick up new gaskets in the morning and lay some clear to seal them up....*


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Purrrdyy


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Jan 2 2011, 11:22 PM~19486413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got To Love Them Garage Pics... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 2 2011, 11:22 PM~19486413
> *finished the other valve cover and mocked them up for grins... Gotta pick up new gaskets in the morning and lay some clear to seal them up....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Jan 2 2011, 10:58 PM~19486901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's good bro !.. How are you and the family doing?


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 2 2011, 09:22 PM~19486413
> *finished the other valve cover and mocked them up for grins... Gotta pick up new gaskets in the morning and lay some clear to seal them up....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 2 2011, 09:22 PM~19486413
> *finished the other valve cover and mocked them up for grins... Gotta pick up new gaskets in the morning and lay some clear to seal them up....
> 
> 
> ...


   nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 3 2011, 12:15 AM~19486324
> *you wanna get rid of them? :biggrin:
> *


Well........ After looking at how good yours came out I might have to do something with them :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Jan 3 2011, 10:01 AM~19489047
> *Well........ After looking at how good yours came out I might have to do something with them  :biggrin:
> *


Dolle had some chromed ones on his 64, they look good chrome too. I have the orange ones on my 64, I had thought about chroming them but after seeing what Luis did with his they might just get painted.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groc006+Jan 3 2011, 08:01 AM~19489047-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah they do look good chromed out...Skim had a chrome set on White Trash too...


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD LUIS!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 2 2011, 09:22 PM~19486413
> *finished the other valve cover and mocked them up for grins... Gotta pick up new gaskets in the morning and lay some clear to seal them up....
> 
> 
> ...


:0 Nice


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lookin good big dogg :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 2 2011, 08:22 PM~19486413
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Torn between a rock and a hard place. They both look good


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 3 2011, 04:35 PM~19491094
> *Torn between a rock and a hard place. They both look good
> 
> 
> ...


you just need more chrome under that hood.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 3 2011, 02:22 PM~19486413
> *finished the other valve cover and mocked them up for grins... Gotta pick up new gaskets in the morning and lay some clear to seal them up....
> 
> 
> ...


think i actually like them painted better than chrome... nice touch


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 3 2011, 02:45 PM~19491166
> *think i actually like them painted better than chrome... nice touch
> *


x2


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

If you had a chromed out motor with painted covers, you would wish you had chrome covers and vice versa.


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

TTT for the homie...............sup bro


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 3 2011, 06:20 PM~19491824
> *If you had a chromed out motor with painted covers, you would wish you had chrome covers and vice versa.
> *


true


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG+Jan 3 2011, 09:04 AM~19489241-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que onda bro !!... How are things in cali ?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

I need to get off my ass and finish my damn car


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 4 2011, 08:20 AM~19491824
> *If you had a chromed out motor with painted covers, you would wish you had chrome covers and vice versa.
> *


i like it cause it keeps the OG feel that the engine bay has, plus the chromed covers dont have that contrasting pop that red and black has. but i guess if you killed your engine bay with chrome than chrome covers would do just fine... certain stuff goes together and other stuff dosent, like cheesy 80's furniture at buckingham palace dosent fit....


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

Que onda bro !!... How are things in cali ?
[/quote]
nada carnal no mas a qui..........cali is cool homie winter rains right now but all is well y tu? hows things out there?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> Que onda bro !!... How are things in cali ?


nada carnal no mas a qui..........cali is cool homie winter rains right now but all is well y tu? hows things out there?
[/quote]

watching the news the other day and it said you guys were getting snow in some parts of the city no?. :wow: 

Back at work after a 2 week vacation....


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 2 2011, 10:22 PM~19486413
> *finished the other valve cover and mocked them up for grins... Gotta pick up new gaskets in the morning and lay some clear to seal them up....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 3 2011, 12:15 AM~19487142
> *What's good bro !.. How are you and the family doing?
> *


Things are going good bro..... I see your little one is getting big and so is my new one.............


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 5 2011, 12:55 AM~19507800
> *Things are going good bro..... I see your little one is getting big and so is my new one.............
> *


good to hear dude. Yeah bro this past year has flown by quick !...It's true what they say about them growing up quick... Little man loves football...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 5 2011, 09:03 AM~19509134
> *good to hear dude. Yeah bro this past year has flown by quick !...It's true what they say about them growing up quick... Little man loves football...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> nada carnal no mas a qui..........cali is cool homie winter rains right now but all is well y tu? hows things out there?


watching the news the other day and it said you guys were getting snow in some parts of the city no?. :wow: 

Back at work after a 2 week vacation.... 
[/quote]

i know sux i was off and back home with the familia.........coming back to work is like :uh: hahaha love your kid pic bro........RAIDERS  hahaha


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Jan 5 2011, 09:11 AM~19509159
> *i know sux i was off and back home with the familia.........coming back to work is like  :uh:  hahaha love your kid pic bro........RAIDERS  hahaha
> *


bro he's a Raiders fan too...he was about 6 months here...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 5 2011, 08:22 AM~19509219
> *bro he's a Raiders fan too...he was about 6 months here...
> 
> 
> ...


whatcha.......if you come up briong him ese so i could tell em to give my son a RAIDERS grrr and pound


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Jan 5 2011, 01:47 PM~19511100
> *whatcha.......if you come up briong him ese so i could tell em to give my son a RAIDERS grrr and pound
> *


  teach him what Raider Nation is about huh... put a raider item and a cowboys item in front of him and he'll go for the Raider item 100% of the time... :dunno:


My wife and I are Cowboys fan though :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 5 2011, 11:03 AM~19509134
> *good to hear dude. Yeah bro this past year has flown by quick !...It's true what they say about them growing up quick... Little man loves football...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics bro......maybe the good lord will bless me oneday good healthy kids


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 5 2011, 10:03 AM~19509134
> *good to hear dude. Yeah bro this past year has flown by quick !...It's true what they say about them growing up quick... Little man loves football...
> 
> 
> ...


yeah time is moving by quick. mine are 8mnths old now and the other is 11.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*knocked out a small side job to keep funding the 62.... 

First time playing with a fiberglass body kit. This bumper was so distorted when it came in. I guess it must have been the last of severals molds made....Realized that metal is so much easier... *


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 6 2011, 09:05 AM~19519659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$$$$$Every day I'm husslen$$$$$


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jan 6 2011, 09:53 AM~19519917
> *$$$$$Every day I'm husslen$$$$$
> *


trying to dude... :biggrin:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

nice work!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 6 2011, 10:05 AM~19519659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice Work Luis


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by benz88+Jan 6 2011, 11:20 AM~19520494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS !!


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 5 2011, 04:10 PM~19512848
> * teach him what Raider Nation is about huh...  put a raider item and a cowboys item in front of him and he'll go for the Raider item 100% of the time... :dunno:
> My wife and I are Cowboys fan though  :biggrin:
> *


MY MOM AND FAMILIY ARE COWGIRL FANS TOO THEY ORIGINALLY FROM TEXAS BUT MY BOYS ARE RAIDERS FANS COWGIRLS ARE MY 2ND FAVORITE


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 6 2011, 08:05 AM~19519659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATCAH YOU GETS DOWN LIKE YOUR TOCOYA


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Jan 6 2011, 12:19 PM~19521973
> *MY MOM AND FAMILIY ARE COWGIRL FANS TOO THEY ORIGINALLY FROM TEXAS BUT MY BOYS ARE RAIDERS FANS COWGIRLS ARE MY 2ND FAVORITE
> *


Don't be a little biznatch! I know you are a Cowboys Fan!!! :cheesy: 

What up Luis..nice job on that front end..now come paint my '64!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NmE60+Jan 6 2011, 02:20 PM~19521981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909 (Feb 10, 2007)

DALLAS COWBOYS 4 LIFE HOMIE!!!! :biggrin: 

Good Job On the IMport.

Went Big for all the foos who cant see....HAHA :wow:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

came out good.... you be puting in sum work homie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Nicca gon fick arpumd and be workin wit Brian....lol


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

fiberglass :uh: :tears: did a wrx kit 3 years ago never again. 10 piece kit took a week of fuckin around to get it right, metal is way easier i think too. paint looked good but the kit was ugly as fuck anyway, like polishing a turd...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

wats new?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt fer page six foe$$$$


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 2 2011, 10:22 PM~19486413
> *finished the other valve cover and mocked them up for grins... Gotta pick up new gaskets in the morning and lay some clear to seal them up....
> 
> 
> ...


ENGINE LOOKS SICK BRO!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Jan 8 2011, 10:52 AM~19539193-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

mother nature has slowed this thing down these last few weeks. ..... expecting 6" of snow today.... and to think it was 65 degrees and sunny here yesterday.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

damn snow again


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 9 2011, 03:39 PM~19548628
> *damn snow again
> *



i made good use of it... :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 10 2011, 10:38 AM~19554567
> *i made good use of it... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a J.D. kinda of dude I like Southern Comfort and Jim Beam (gotta support Jim Beam because it's not far the crib)


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 9 2011, 02:41 PM~19547473
> *mother nature has slowed this thing down these last few weeks. ..... expecting 6" of snow today.... and to think it was 65 degrees and sunny here yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


it looks like a kid just wanting to go out and play in the snow. I love this car though bro, you messed with your rag at all?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+Jan 10 2011, 08:48 AM~19554601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah man you must have missed my post a few pages back... I ended up backing out of that deal. It was an impulse buy at the moment... And a little more than i could chew. I gave 1/2 up front but the owner and I agreed that if i backed out he would keep $500.... Money wasted but i bounced back from it... wife wasn't too happy though...


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

i was wondering if you had gotten it too, since its not in your sig anymore. I guess its better in a way cuz it frees you up to do some work on el gallo *****. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jan 10 2011, 10:14 AM~19555022
> *i was wondering if you had gotten it too, since its not in your sig anymore. I guess its better in a way cuz it frees you up to do some work on el gallo *****. :biggrin:
> *


yeah it does... :biggrin: y el Gallo ***** ya quiere cantar !... can't wait to drive it and enjoy it again...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 10 2011, 10:25 AM~19555088
> *yeah it does...  :biggrin: y el Gallo ***** ya quiere cantar !... can't wait to drive it and enjoy it again...
> *



Don't no wat tha fuk da rest said but i feel u on this x64!!
:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jan 10 2011, 10:44 AM~19555223
> *Don't no wat tha fuk da rest said but i feel u on this x64!!
> :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


UPS man just showed up with these... Stamped upper and lower radiator hoses and mic decals.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

what it dew


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 10 2011, 11:22 AM~19555572
> *what it dew
> *


at work counting the hours bro...

Now that the radiator hoses came in, i'm gonna install the harness today and start it up...


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 10 2011, 11:00 AM~19554654
> *:cheesy: so is JB cheaper for you since it's local? :dunno:
> 
> I'm going through this liquor phase right now.. Just trying different types. Haven't had a beer for 2 months... :wow:
> ...


Try Jamesons Irish Whiskey, use a little sour mix to lighten it up if you don't like it straight, very smooth


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Finished up wiring the engine this weekend... 

Here's a boring clip of it starting after being down 3 months.... tranny shifts in and out of gear also.....


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 16 2011, 02:02 PM~19611973
> *Finished up wiring the engine this weekend...
> 
> Here's a boring clip of it starting after being down 3 months.... tranny shifts in and out of gear also.....
> ...


Sounds good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 16 2011, 12:02 PM~19611973
> *Finished up wiring the engine this weekend...
> 
> Here's a boring clip of it starting after being down 3 months.... tranny shifts in and out of gear also.....
> ...


lookin good homie gota love the whine of the powerglide


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 16 2011, 12:02 PM~19611973
> *Finished up wiring the engine this weekend...
> 
> Here's a boring clip of it starting after being down 3 months.... tranny shifts in and out of gear also.....
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jan 17 2011, 12:42 PM~19620089
> *:cheesy:
> *


Que onda Tocayo!!!.... I just drove it out of the garage...pics and vid coming later tonight!


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*
We have worked for more than 15 years in the full metal refinishing specializing in custom motorcycle & car parts.

We do proffesioneal work in Custom Chrome, Aluminium polish, and Stainless polish.

We can polish, chrome and repair moldings and grills. 

We polish and chome wheels or any other part for your motorcycle and car.

If you need help for a project Carlo's Polishing can help you. If you have any question message or picturemail us at *[email protected][/size] or call (214)498-2952.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

whats cracken brother


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

nice work


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL+Jan 18 2011, 03:09 PM~19630888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Spook



Pulled it out again yesterday....


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 16 2011, 03:02 PM~19611973
> *Finished up wiring the engine this weekend...
> 
> Here's a boring clip of it starting after being down 3 months.... tranny shifts in and out of gear also.....
> ...



Looks and sounds damn good!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

[/quote]
looks good dog :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 19 2011, 02:56 PM~19639739
> *not much Duval...Just trying to wrap this project up....
> *


tru tru.....................nice pics bro


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Note to self....always leave the door handle in place.... :roflmao:


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Luv em 62 bro :yes:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Anyone interested?? :biggrin: 



























































It's a replica.  The second hand sweeps like the real deal. I bought it from a homie in the Classifieds and used it once for a company party. No one could tell the difference.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 20 2011, 11:18 AM~19647859
> *Anyone interested??  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Price?? :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

$40 shipped... Comes with box and pillow.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 19 2011, 09:37 PM~19643883
> *Note to self....always leave the door handle in place.... :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 19 2011, 11:37 PM~19643883
> *Note to self....always leave the door handle in place.... :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, dumb ass! kidding, I did the same thing only nobody was there to let me out so I had to crawl out of the floorpan that I cut out. :uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 20 2011, 11:47 AM~19648874
> *HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, dumb ass! kidding, I did the same thing only nobody was there to let me out so I had to crawl out of the floorpan that I cut out. :uh:
> *


:roflmao: ... i felt like a dumb ass !!....


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 20 2011, 02:28 PM~19649271
> *:roflmao: ... i felt like a dumb ass !!....
> *


me too, I removed the window crank too...good thing I had most of the floors out or my big ass would still be in there.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 20 2011, 09:18 AM~19647859
> *Anyone interested??  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sold! I give u forty fer the watch! 
Looks prety!!!
Send me ur pay pal


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

* THE ROLEX HAS BEEN SOLD  *


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I bought this Iwata brand new about 6 months ago and used it once on my son's trike. Been stored since. Comes with Hose and air compressor fitting that will hook up to your standard compressor. I will also throw in a few bottles of paint, some are pearls for you to practice as well as two mixing jars.

The paint is waterbased so you wont be able to use this on a car or bike. Just an FYI....

$80 shipped to your doorstep.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

i saw u asking bout that 62 vert in az. whats on ur mind bro :wow:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 19 2011, 01:56 PM~19639739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie...I need to do that to mine...


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 20 2011, 02:47 PM~19650974
> *  THE ROLEX HAS BEEN SOLD
> *



Luis, when you get time give Felipe a call he needs his buffer back.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jan 21 2011, 11:22 PM~19664594
> *Luis, when you get time give Felipe a call he needs his buffer back.
> *


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

>


looks good dog :biggrin:
[/quote]
LOOKS GREAT BROTHER!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

do I sense another rag in the works


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 22 2011, 11:45 AM~19666829
> *do I sense another rag in the works
> *


Man I wish... I made an offer but came waaaaaay under. Better luck next time.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 22 2011, 06:17 PM~19669145
> *Man I wish... I made an offer but came waaaaaay under. Better luck next time.
> *


i feel ya I offered my 62 and the 60


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 17 2011, 07:22 PM~19623865
> *Que onda Tocayo!!!.... I just drove it out of the garage...pics and vid coming later tonight!
> *


Chingon tocayo! Te sacaste un 10 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jan 22 2011, 08:59 PM~19669936
> *Chingon tocayo! Te sacaste un 10 :biggrin:
> *



Muchas gracias !.... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

laid some primer on the dash last night... it's supposed to be in the low 60's this afternoon so hopefully i can shoot paint and clear....

It's tough getting your gun in there with the windshield in place.. :angry: 


Looking for a better steering wheel. If I can't find one by the weekend I'll restore this one.


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 26 2011, 10:52 AM~19701481
> *laid some primer on the dash last night... it's supposed to be in the low 60's this afternoon so hopefully i can shoot paint and clear....
> 
> It's tough getting your gun in there with the windshield in place.. :angry:
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLICK62_@Jan 26 2011, 09:29 AM~19701720
> *Looks good!
> *


i'm satisfied... i really would have liked to remove the glass and all the gauges but i know once I do that, it just snow balls from there..... :biggrin: I'm already behind the eight ball. I gave myself 3 months to do what I had to do so it would be finished late december...


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 26 2011, 10:52 AM~19701481
> *laid some primer on the dash last night... it's supposed to be in the low 60's this afternoon so hopefully i can shoot paint and clear....
> 
> It's tough getting your gun in there with the windshield in place.. :angry:
> ...


Nice


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Dash is painted and cleared !!...pics coming soon.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: 



























Sneak Peak


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

My little man is always willing to help... 










Brian (BThompsonTX) let me borrow a bucket seat to move the car in and out of the garage while I do some body work....Thanks Brian !


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 26 2011, 09:04 PM~19707336
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good luis!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 26 2011, 08:04 PM~19707336
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


ES TODO! :biggrin:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

looking good keep up the good work i was giving up on mine but this motivates me to finish it


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 26 2011, 09:42 PM~19707810
> *lookin good luis!
> *


x2


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 26 2011, 08:40 PM~19707783
> *My little man is always willing to help...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

nice


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 26 2011, 10:04 PM~19707336
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

looks good homie


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 26 2011, 08:40 PM~19707783
> *My little man is always willing to help...
> 
> 
> ...


the car is FIRME homie........but your lil one helping you bro......thats cool as hell.....TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 26 2011, 09:04 PM~19707336
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

great work, Sin7


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Jan 26 2011, 10:04 PM~19707336-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BadA$$ PIc...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 26 2011, 08:04 PM~19707336
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Luis check the speaker vent kinda hard to get full coverage in the with the windshield in may have to try and spray from the bottom...but you're good with that gun so you may have got it....I didnt when I did mine


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 28 2011, 12:18 AM~19719542
> *Hey Luis check the speaker vent kinda hard to get full coverage in the with the windshield in may have to try and spray from the bottom...but you're good with that gun so you may have got it....I didnt when I did mine
> *



Actually the speaker grill was easy. I just looked at the pic i posted and it looks like there wasn't enough coverage. Must be the lighting in that pic... The area that I struggled with was on the left side...


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sixty7imp, blanco

Sup Oscar!....Que onda Primo cuanto crees que la rental gaste de gas a Kansas?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 28 2011, 07:50 AM~19721154
> *Actually the speaker grill was easy. I just looked at the pic i posted and it looks like there wasn't enough coverage. Must be the lighting in that pic... The area that I struggled with was on the left side...
> 
> 
> ...


we flip flopped the trouble areas....the speaker was mine guess its my big as hands but I just decided to wait till I took the windshield out to redo mine...yours looks great though


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

out here in San Antonio enjoying a few days off.... 

The Alamo looks better this way..









The view from our room


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Looks good homie


----------



## allpaid4 (Jun 22, 2009)

looking good Luis


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

dash came out sweet cuz :yes: :yes: .Post sum pics of tha rest of tha car like it sits.


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

GOTTA LOVE THEM DUECES! DID U HAVE TO DO ANYTHING TO RIDE WITH SKIRTS WITH NO HYDROS??


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

looks good bro


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 31 2011, 08:48 PM~19749596
> *out here in San Antonio enjoying a few days off....
> 
> The Alamo looks better this way..
> ...


Looks Like That Lady Has A Wedgie :0


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 2 2011, 05:20 PM~19769652
> *Looks Like That Lady Has A Wedgie  :0
> *


you looked at that wayyyy too hard......


but good eye :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

On my way back to Dallas I stopped by Jesse James' Austin Speed Shop.... We were pulling up as they were unloading their trucks. They had just got back from California, so the shop wasn't really open to the public, but Rocco let us in anyway to snap some pics...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 3 2011, 10:45 AM~19777124
> *On my way back to Dallas I stopped by Jesse James' Austin Speed Shop.... We were pulling up as they were unloading their trucks. They had just got back from California, so the shop wasn't really open to the public, but Rocco let us in anyway to snap some pics...
> 
> 
> ...


nicca minglin with the stars :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 3 2011, 02:36 PM~19777514
> *nicca minglin with the stars :biggrin:
> *


rubbin elbows with the rich folks.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 3 2011, 11:46 AM~19777602
> *rubbin elbows with the rich folks.
> *


money fucks wit money :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Feb 3 2011, 12:36 PM~19777514-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fat Cats gettin rich!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 3 2011, 12:45 PM~19777124
> *On my way back to Dallas I stopped by Jesse James' Austin Speed Shop.... We were pulling up as they were unloading their trucks. They had just got back from California, so the shop wasn't really open to the public, but Rocco let us in anyway to snap some pics...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

what's up Luis :wave: that chain steering wheel you gave me was stolen out of my car last night :wow: guess someone really wanted it for their car or some crack head looking to make a couple of bucks for some smack



> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 3 2011, 10:45 AM~19777124
> *On my way back to Dallas I stopped by Jesse James' Austin Speed Shop.... We were pulling up as they were unloading their trucks. They had just got back from California, so the shop wasn't really open to the public, but Rocco let us in anyway to snap some pics...
> 
> 
> ...


that '55 is fucking clean :biggrin:


----------



## 972impala63 (Feb 24, 2004)

damn LUIS! the ride is looking badd ass!!!!


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 26 2011, 07:40 PM~19707783
> *My little man is always willing to help...
> 
> 
> ...


I hope to have a pic like this one day.. how cool :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

any updates?


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

x62


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Here's something you guys might find amusing....* :roflmao:


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=idx


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 14 2011, 02:18 PM~19868494
> *Here's something you guys might find amusing.... :roflmao:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=idx
> *


That link goes to nothing, you must not have shipped it on your word :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

my bad...try this one

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=581761


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 14 2011, 08:38 PM~19869644
> *my bad...try this one
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=581761
> *


WOW :wow: That muthafucker really don't get it??? How in the hell do these thick headed crybabies on here get through everyday life let alone a simple transaction that had a MINOR hiccup along the way??? Can you imagine a major catastrophe :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 14 2011, 03:18 PM~19868494
> *Here's something you guys might find amusing.... :roflmao:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=idx
> *


I need 50 bux since it didnt work 2 day


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 972impala63+Feb 11 2011, 06:18 PM~19847321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really homie.... Now we added my brother's 64 to the mix...


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I'll take the deuce so you can have room for the 64' :biggrin: . Lookin good Luis, keep up the good work..I like seeing your progress in your build topics..


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

nice pic 2 day


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

A buddy of mine is helping his boss and Brian (BThompsonTX) get ready for this weekend's Autorama. His boss is Pat Lobe who owns a Toyota dealership in town and is a HUGE belair fan...


Didn't know where else to put these pics, so I figured this would be a good spot :biggrin: Spy Pics


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 17 2011, 04:45 PM~19893704
> *A buddy of mine is helping his boss and Brian (BThompsonTX) get ready for this weekend's Autorama. His boss is Pat Lobe who owns a Toyota dealership in town and is a HUGE belair fan...
> Didn't know where else to put these pics, so I figured this would be a good spot  :biggrin:  Spy Pics
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 17 2011, 03:45 PM~19893704
> *A buddy of mine is helping his boss and Brian (BThompsonTX) get ready for this weekend's Autorama. His boss is Pat Lobe who owns a Toyota dealership in town and is a HUGE belair fan...
> Didn't know where else to put these pics, so I figured this would be a good spot  :biggrin:  Spy Pics
> 
> ...


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 16 2011, 07:29 AM~19882422
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dammm! thats a badass garage shot :thumbsup: mine only has couches


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

any updates bro........


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 26 2011, 09:04 PM~19707336
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


tricky to get that while the glass is in

looks great


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 7 2011, 09:08 AM~20034166
> *tricky to get that while the glass is in
> 
> looks great
> *


thats what I said :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

watup sin7


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

:dunno: must be busy with work and the little man, miss this topic


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 13 2010, 10:14 AM~17178531
> *dont hate lil man has good taste
> *


X62 little man knows wuz up!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLICK62_@Mar 21 2011, 06:07 PM~20145953
> *:dunno:  must be busy with work and the little man, miss this topic
> *


X62


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:nicoderm:

Back on it homies !


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 29 2011, 08:51 AM~20208167
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> Back on it homies !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 29 2011, 06:51 AM~20208167
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> Back on it homies !
> *


good 2 see all is well with ya :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 29 2011, 05:51 AM~20208167
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> Back on it homies !
> *


 :werd: :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks for the bump fellas. I needed that. I've been slacking lately :banghead:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 7 2011, 10:44 AM~20283067
> *Thanks for the bump fellas. I needed that. I've been slacking lately :banghead:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Gotta get back out on the streets asap...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 7 2011, 11:11 AM~20283302
> *Gotta get back out on the streets asap...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 7 2011, 01:44 PM~20283067
> *Thanks for the bump fellas. I needed that. I've been slacking lately :banghead:
> *


NO EXCUSES  



:biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Mar 29 2011, 09:51 AM~20208167-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 7 2011, 02:11 PM~20283302
> *Gotta get back out on the streets asap...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 7 2011, 01:44 PM~20283067
> *Thanks for the bump fellas. I needed that. I've been slacking lately :banghead:
> *


I've hit you up a few times! Nada! Mando said say thing, nada! Sup with that? :dunno: 

Hit me up bro whenever.


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 7 2011, 11:44 AM~20283067
> *Thanks for the bump fellas. I needed that. I've been slacking lately :banghead:
> *


YOU GETTING THERE BRO....IT'S COMING OUT REALLY NICE...  :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Apr 10 2011, 06:29 PM~20305387
> *I've hit you up a few times! Nada! Mando said say thing, nada! Sup with that? :dunno:
> 
> Hit me up bro whenever.
> *


  text you in a bit Joe


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sup bro holla at ya boi


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I was at hard these past few weeks and finally got all the body work done. However my wife and I had a talk a few nights ago and we decided that this year we should take a "nice vacation". Now all my funds are gone  . I wasn't going to let that ruin my plan to cruise this summer, so i decided to just throw the trim and interior back in and cruise it primered till after our vacation in July...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE+Apr 10 2011, 08:04 PM~20306020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will do


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 12 2011, 06:30 PM~20322054
> *I was at hard these past few weeks and finally got all the body work done. However my wife and I had a talk a few nights ago and we decided that this year we should take a "nice vacation". Now all my funds are gone    . I wasn't going to let that ruin my plan to cruise this summer, so i decided to just throw the trim and interior back in and cruise it primered till after our vacation in July...
> 
> 
> ...



 family first man, its a little lonely cruising by yourself sometimes, nothing like have someone to cruise with


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 12 2011, 05:40 PM~20322113
> *  family first man, its a little lonely cruising by yourself sometimes, nothing like have someone to cruise with
> *


absolutely bro... I didn't think twice about it.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 12 2011, 05:30 PM~20322054
> *I was at hard these past few weeks and finally got all the body work done. However my wife and I had a talk a few nights ago and we decided that this year we should take a "nice vacation". Now all my funds are gone    . I wasn't going to let that ruin my plan to cruise this summer, so i decided to just throw the trim and interior back in and cruise it primered till after our vacation in July...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 12 2011, 05:40 PM~20322113
> *  family first man, its a little lonely cruising by yourself sometimes, nothing like have someone to cruise with
> *


x2


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 12 2011, 05:30 PM~20322054
> *I was at hard these past few weeks and finally got all the body work done. However my wife and I had a talk a few nights ago and we decided that this year we should take a "nice vacation". Now all my funds are gone    . I wasn't going to let that ruin my plan to cruise this summer, so i decided to just throw the trim and interior back in and cruise it primered till after our vacation in July...
> 
> 
> ...


Hell chit looks clean rite there!! Almost looks white n shit!!
U going to gate way fer easter??


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

whats happenen brother


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 12 2011, 05:30 PM~20322054
> *I was at hard these past few weeks and finally got all the body work done. However my wife and I had a talk a few nights ago and we decided that this year we should take a "nice vacation". Now all my funds are gone    . I wasn't going to let that ruin my plan to cruise this summer, so i decided to just throw the trim and interior back in and cruise it primered till after our vacation in July...
> 
> 
> ...


Aint nothing wrong rollin primered!!! :happysad:  I would rather see a primered LoLo in the STREETS than never seeing a painted LoLo!  


Looking forward to seeing you in the streets!! Lookin good BTW!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 12 2011, 03:30 PM~20322054
> *I was at hard these past few weeks and finally got all the body work done. However my wife and I had a talk a few nights ago and we decided that this year we should take a "nice vacation". Now all my funds are gone    . I wasn't going to let that ruin my plan to cruise this summer, so i decided to just throw the trim and interior back in and cruise it primered till after our vacation in July...
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Luis!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

i brought some new life to my old tired ass steering wheel. It had so many stress cracks I thought it was gonna be impossible to restore. But when funds are limited you gotta do what you gotta do.. Luckily i had some supplies left over from a previous steering wheel i restored.


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

[/quote]

That's look real good homie :thumbsup: Looks like u brought it back to life and gave it a face lift too :biggrin:


----------



## edward61 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 13 2011, 09:24 AM~20327684
> *Looks good Luis!!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Apr 23 2011, 08:11 AM~20401743
> *
> That's look real good homie  :thumbsup: Looks like u brought it back to life and gave it a face lift too  :biggrin:
> *


took 3 days of "surgery" but it was all worth it....



> _Originally posted by edward61_@Apr 23 2011, 08:12 AM~20401744
> *:wow:
> *


What's good homie. How've you been?


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 23 2011, 09:07 AM~20401718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE the look of a 2 toned wheel, something oldschool american feel about it. came out real nice.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 23 2011, 07:07 AM~20401718
> *i brought some new life to my old tired ass steering wheel. It had so many stress cracks I thought it was gonna be impossible to restore. But when funds are limited you gotta do what you gotta do.. Luckily i had some supplies left over from a previous steering wheel i restored.
> 
> 
> ...


QUE ONDA TOCAYO! TE AVIENTAS! :wow:


----------



## FOLSOM (Nov 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 26 2011, 08:04 PM~19707336
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


SWEEETTT 
whats ur color code???


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

So u paintin the deuce white or red


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking good SIN!!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

very nice


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zooter86+Apr 23 2011, 08:47 AM~20401831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

cool beans


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Nice job bra!  I used the rebuild kit from Eastwood on the wheel on my 46 truck and that shit ant as easy as one might think!! It is the most touched part of the car so it's gata b rite!!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 23 2011, 07:07 AM~20401718
> *i brought some new life to my old tired ass steering wheel. It had so many stress cracks I thought it was gonna be impossible to restore. But when funds are limited you gotta do what you gotta do.. Luckily i had some supplies left over from a previous steering wheel i restored.
> 
> 
> ...


Came out sick homie


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Came out bad ass luis.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 23 2011, 09:07 AM~20401718
> *i brought some new life to my old tired ass steering wheel. It had so many stress cracks I thought it was gonna be impossible to restore. But when funds are limited you gotta do what you gotta do.. Luckily i had some supplies left over from a previous steering wheel i restored.
> 
> 
> ...


KNOW I KNOW WHO I CAN SHIP MY WHEEL TO AND HAVE IT BROUGHT BACK TO LIFE........... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 12 2011, 06:40 PM~20322113
> *  family first man, its a little lonely cruising by yourself sometimes, nothing like have someone to cruise with
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420+Apr 25 2011, 09:33 AM~20414348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Send it up here and I'll get it done.


----------



## eazymoney916 (Mar 20, 2011)

came out clean. Nice job. any hints on how you did it?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eazymoney916_@Apr 28 2011, 09:14 AM~20438836
> *came out clean. Nice job. any hints on how you did it?
> *


I beveled out the large cracks with a dremel. Then hit all the area with cracks with 60 grit. Mixed a two part clear epoxy and let it cure for 24 hours. Then sanded it down... Glazed over those areas to smoother it out and then shot primer... Paint and clear after that.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 28 2011, 05:45 PM~20443039
> *I beveled out the large cracks with a dremel. Then hit all the area with cracks with 60 grit. Mixed a two part clear epoxy and let it cure for 24 hours. Then sanded it down... Glazed over those areas to smoother it out and then shot primer... Paint and clear after that.
> *


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 24 2011, 12:07 AM~20401718
> *i brought some new life to my old tired ass steering wheel. It had so many stress cracks I thought it was gonna be impossible to restore. But when funds are limited you gotta do what you gotta do.. Luckily i had some supplies left over from a previous steering wheel i restored.
> 
> 
> ...


gotta get your wheel right... came out tits man :boink:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Impalas Magazine Cover Here he comes


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Apr 28 2011, 07:45 PM~20443039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie. 

On another note, I dont believe the red and white combo is "period correct" but i think it looks cool... 



> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 29 2011, 10:17 AM~20447231
> *Impalas Magazine Cover Here he comes
> *


 :cheesy: That would be cool.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

looking good sin.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 29 2011, 12:33 PM~20448304
> *looking good sin.
> *


x62


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

you going back black homie? I think you should, black with a black and red patterned top.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Apr 29 2011, 02:17 PM~20448580
> *you going back black homie? I think you should, black with a black and red patterned top.
> *


you read my mind :cheesy:


----------



## eazymoney916 (Mar 20, 2011)

> I beveled out the large cracks with a dremel. Then hit all the area with cracks with 60 grit. Mixed a two part clear epoxy and let it cure for 24 hours. Then sanded it down... Glazed over those areas to smoother it out and then shot primer... Paint and clear after that.
> [/quote Your steering wheel came out tight. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 23 2011, 10:07 AM~20401718
> *i brought some new life to my old tired ass steering wheel. It had so many stress cracks I thought it was gonna be impossible to restore. But when funds are limited you gotta do what you gotta do.. Luckily i had some supplies left over from a previous steering wheel i restored.
> 
> 
> ...



Came out bad ass!!! how did you take the chrome divider rings off?


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+Apr 29 2011, 04:17 PM~20448580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA i was thinking the same thing for my Duece......might have to change my color :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Apr 29 2011, 07:41 PM~20450395
> *Came out bad ass!!! how did you take the chrome divider rings off?
> *


They just snap off. Give it a light tap from behind and they come right off.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Apr 29 2011, 09:43 PM~20450410
> *HAHA i was thinking the same thing for my Duece......might have to change my color :cheesy:
> *


dude, up hit em up hydraulics and look at his 63, I love the top.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Hit up the swap meet twice this weekend. Once on Thursday with the homie Skim and again on Saturday with some friends. 

This was my score for the weekend... Found this at the bottom of a parts box. I know it's NOS but without the box it's just another original part.. No signs of use at all. $5 purchase... 

It completes my steering wheel restoration :biggrin: 


My old one was pitted...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 2 2011, 01:16 PM~20467323
> *Hit up the swap meet twice this weekend. Once on Thursday with the homie Skim and again on Saturday with some friends.
> 
> This was my score for the weekend... Found this at the bottom of a parts box. I know it's NOS but without the box it's just another original part.. No signs of use at all. $5 purchase...
> ...


nice find!!


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 2 2011, 02:16 PM~20467323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: it's all in the details


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420+May 2 2011, 01:27 PM~20467394-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

car looks badass homie...I can just imaging how nice its gonna be when your done. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 2 2011, 02:23 PM~20467839
> *car looks badass homie...I can just imaging how nice its gonna be when your done. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro... Only thing left is to paint it... I say "only thing left" but we all know we're NEVER done :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 2 2011, 02:16 PM~20467323
> *Hit up the swap meet twice this weekend. Once on Thursday with the homie Skim and again on Saturday with some friends.
> 
> This was my score for the weekend... Found this at the bottom of a parts box. I know it's NOS but without the box it's just another original part.. No signs of use at all. $5 purchase...
> ...



The Good Stuff Is Always In Them Boxes Full of Junk... Good Find Luis..


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 2 2011, 03:16 PM~20467323
> *Hit up the swap meet twice this weekend. Once on Thursday with the homie Skim and again on Saturday with some friends.
> 
> This was my score for the weekend... Found this at the bottom of a parts box. I know it's NOS but without the box it's just another original part.. No signs of use at all. $5 purchase...
> ...



Nice Score....especially for $5 :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

definately nice score


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 28 2011, 08:10 AM~20438344
> *Send it up here and I'll get it done.
> *


HOPELY B4 THE MONTH IS OVER WITH OR NEXT MONTH. I'LL BE GETTING STARTED......... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 2 2011, 01:16 PM~20467323
> *Hit up the swap meet twice this weekend. Once on Thursday with the homie Skim and again on Saturday with some friends.
> 
> This was my score for the weekend... Found this at the bottom of a parts box. I know it's NOS but without the box it's just another original part.. No signs of use at all. $5 purchase...
> ...


 :0


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 2 2011, 12:16 PM~20467323
> *Hit up the swap meet twice this weekend. Once on Thursday with the homie Skim and again on Saturday with some friends.
> 
> This was my score for the weekend... Found this at the bottom of a parts box. I know it's NOS but without the box it's just another original part.. No signs of use at all. $5 purchase...
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

GOT THAT GALLON 4 U :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2011, 09:49 PM~20549149
> *GOT THAT GALLON 4 U :biggrin:
> *


and I got that crisp Benjamin and a locked case with a box of hollows :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

This is what motivates me...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 13 2011, 08:58 PM~20549216
> *This is what motivates me...
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME PIC TOCAYO! ES TODO!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

cool pic...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 13 2011, 09:58 PM~20549216
> *This is what motivates me...
> 
> 
> ...


He sayn keep buildn mah chit pops!!!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 13 2011, 11:58 PM~20549216
> *This is what motivates me...
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet pic Sin7...


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 13 2011, 08:58 PM~20549216
> *This is what motivates me...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: here apic of my little boy with my project 64 he comes out there everytime im out there working on it


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

man luis the int on ur ride is mint :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Skim hooked it up with my paint supplies... *









*New windshield from Brian at The Impala Shop*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 15 2011, 01:35 PM~20557221
> *Skim hooked it up with my paint supplies...
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 13 2011, 09:52 PM~20549173
> *and I got that crisp Benjamin and a locked case with a box of hollows  :wow:
> *


clickity clack :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 15 2011, 04:27 PM~20557878
> *clickity clack :cheesy:
> *


you fire it yet ?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 15 2011, 06:27 PM~20557878
> *clickity clack :cheesy:
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 13 2011, 07:58 PM~20549216
> *This is what motivates me...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

lookin good sin


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chato95ss_@May 16 2011, 04:34 PM~20564670
> *lookin good sin
> *


Thanks Chato


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Had a busy afternoon today. What I thought would take me an entire week to do only took me about 4 hours non stop. My wife and son were out shopping so i had some "me time" to get this done.


Removed the old glass so i could redo the dash. Here you can see that the clear isn't as deep as i wanted it to be. The first time i sprayed the dash the windshield was not removed which made it a bit difficult for me to reach the corners.


















MUCH BETTER


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

This is what I came up with last June... Took me an entire year to finish it...











































Sorry for the blurry pic. It's just mocked up for now. Once i make some rear fasteners it will close all the gaps.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 16 2011, 09:12 PM~20567115
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie ...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 16 2011, 09:37 PM~20567390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 17 2011, 05:50 AM~20569075
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x62


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 16 2011, 09:37 PM~20567390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :run: :bowrofl: :boink:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

nice work homie, I'm thinking of the tissuebox radio. also thinking about the radio switch plate that I seen someone on here have.


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

nice work, I really like how that radio panel came out, you don't often see the installs thought that much through & done that nicely


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+May 17 2011, 08:08 AM~20569498-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Zooter. It kicked my ass a few times but i'm happy with it.


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 16 2011, 10:37 PM~20567390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Damn homie, That turned out real good :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 16 2011, 08:03 PM~20567019
> *This is what I came up with last June... Took me an entire year to finish it...
> 
> 
> ...


hope mine dont take that long....lol




looks real good Luis :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@May 17 2011, 11:28 AM~20569834
> *nice work, I really like how that radio panel came out, you don't often see the installs thought that much through & done that nicely
> *


It better be nice for taking a year to build  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 18 2011, 03:55 PM~20579968
> *It better be nice for taking a year to build   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: would have taken 3 days but i was draggin my feet...kept telling myself i would do it later... :banghead:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

Lookin good Luis :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 18 2011, 06:11 PM~20580428
> *:roflmao: would have taken 3 days but i was draggin my feet...kept telling myself i would do it later... :banghead:
> *


 :uh: :nono: :nono: 

I SAY THAT EVERY SATURDAY........... :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 68rida_@May 18 2011, 06:22 PM~20581304
> *Lookin good Luis  :biggrin:
> *


X 68.... :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@May 2 2011, 12:39 PM~20467518
> *:thumbsup: it's all in the details
> *


true,nice score!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Only days away from looking like this again... Hope to lay some color this weekend.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 19 2011, 06:50 AM~20584665
> *Only days away from looking like this again... Hope to lay some color this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Luis!!

That's a serious fence ur neighbor built over there with the metal poles attached to the wood!! :dunno:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 19 2011, 08:50 AM~20584665
> *Only days away from looking like this again... Hope to lay some color this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...



mofo looks clean, mine was og tuxedo with red guts. not a big fan of either color but yours makes me consider it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+May 19 2011, 08:54 AM~20584676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm a huge fan of black/red with a bit of white... love that combo.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

the black rims are a nice touch too


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@May 19 2011, 09:06 AM~20584735
> *the black rims are a nice touch too
> *


 Thanks homie... i plan on doing the spokes and hub black as well and leave the nipples chrome..

Right now only the dish is black.










This is going to be the end result


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 19 2011, 10:11 AM~20585124
> *Thanks homie... i plan on doing the spokes and hub black as well and leave the nipples chrome..
> 
> Right now only the dish is black.
> ...


is that paint or powdercoating? i always thougth that paint wouldn't last cause of the break heat


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 19 2011, 07:50 AM~20584665
> *Only days away from looking like this again... Hope to lay some color this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMN CANT WAIT TO SEE IT SPRAYED! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by npazzin+May 19 2011, 10:53 AM~20585421-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me about it Tocayo. Me ando muriendo de las ganas. I'm gonna hit up home depot to pick up some exhaust and supply fans. I was gonna rent out a spray booth but figured i would just do it at home in my own enviornment and my own pace.


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 19 2011, 01:03 PM~20585802
> *DAMMMN CANT WAIT TO SEE IT SPRAYED!  :biggrin:
> *


X62


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Bought this today :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Already for sale too  $1,500


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Did you get that from Benny?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2011, 07:51 PM~20588878
> *Did you get that from Benny?
> *


:no:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Already for sale? Damn it mayne!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2011, 07:54 PM~20588909
> *Already for sale? Damn it mayne!
> *


yeah homie. The deal kinda fell in my lap and I jumped on it. I wasn't looking for a fleetline and sure as hell wouldn't mind keeping it, but i'm not ready for a project like this. And i would hate for it to just sit until i was ready. So i'd rather let someone else build it.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 19 2011, 08:58 PM~20588938
> *yeah homie. The deal kinda fell in my lap and I jumped on it. I wasn't looking for a fleetline and sure as hell wouldn't mind keeping it, but i'm not ready for a project like this. And i would hate for it to just sit until i was ready. So i'd rather let someone else build it.
> *


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

That fleetline is GANGSTA!! Nice score Luis! :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 20 2011, 09:02 AM~20592406
> *That fleetline is GANGSTA!!  Nice score Luis!  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks Gilbertt...Just sent you an email.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

deuce gonna look hot with some new paint on her


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 20 2011, 10:15 AM~20592824
> *deuce gonna look hot with some new paint on her
> *


Hopefully this weekend homie


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 20 2011, 10:03 AM~20593144
> *Hopefully this weekend homie
> *


thats the lick right there.....hope it all goes smooth like the rest has


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 20 2011, 01:29 PM~20593837
> *thats the lick right there.....hope it all goes smooth like the rest has
> *


me too.. I think i came up with a good ventilation setup to keep air flowing while keeping dust out.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Just finished shooting 4 coats of base*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 19 2011, 08:45 PM~20588824
> *Bought this today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IF THAT TRUCK IS FOR SALE I KNOW SOMEONE IN YOUR AREA INTERESTED IN ONE.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 21 2011, 05:52 PM~20600388
> *Just finished shooting 4 coats of base
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 21 2011, 04:52 PM~20600388
> *Just finished shooting 4 coats of base
> 
> 
> ...


Looks tight homie....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 21 2011, 03:52 PM~20600388
> *Just finished shooting 4 coats of base
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: you know you gonna re shoot that again lata on cause you took a shortcut.....but it looks good bro


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 21 2011, 06:09 PM~20600683
> *:angry:  you know you gonna re shoot that again lata on cause you took a shortcut.....but it looks good bro
> *


good eye  ... yeah dude in cut some corners but there's always winter 2011 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

3 coats of clear










Like glass :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+May 21 2011, 05:17 PM~20600719-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats wet bro....now imagine what its gonna look like buffed :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 21 2011, 06:27 PM~20600748
> *thats wet bro....now imagine what its gonna look like buffed :biggrin:
> *


i can't wait to hit the streets again... I started the make over back in October and it was only supposed to take 3 months.. ...Here we are 8 months later...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 21 2011, 05:30 PM~20600758
> *i can't wait to hit the streets again... I started the make over back in October and it was only supposed to take 3 months.. ...Here we are 8 months later...
> *


thats the way it always happens,,,,,,i cant wait to roll mines either


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

My homemade garage spray booth. I did some reading online on how to make one and figured i'd take a shot at it. Everyone claims that a DIY spray booth can be done under $50..... So i made a list of the items i need and headed off to Home Depot...$150 later i had my garage spray booth materials  . It's not as cheap as everyone claimed. The good thing is that it can all be broken down and stored. 

My "supply air". I added a filter in front of the fan before i started shooting.









My "exaust fans". 









Overall the basic construction did the job pretty damn good. The exhaust fans did a good job to getting all the fumes out. And the supply fan created just enough push to create that vacuum pressure.The only thing i would change the next go around is placing the "supply air" a little higher to help push air down instead of across.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 22 2011, 06:44 AM~20602964
> *My homemade garage spray booth. I did some reading online on how to make one and figured i'd take a shot at it. Everyone claims that a DIY spray booth can be done under $50..... So i made a list of the items i need and headed off to Home Depot...$150 later i had my garage spray booth materials  . It's not as cheap as everyone claimed. The good thing is that it can all be broken down and stored.
> 
> My "supply air". I added a filter in front of the fan before i started shooting.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 22 2011, 06:03 AM~20602975
> *:thumbsup:
> *


What's up Alex !!.. Sorry to hear about your brothers ride.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 22 2011, 07:08 AM~20602983
> *What's up Alex !!.. Sorry to hear about your brothers ride.
> *



Thanks Luis.. But It Happens


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 22 2011, 07:44 AM~20602964
> *My homemade garage spray booth. I did some reading online on how to make one and figured i'd take a shot at it. Everyone claims that a DIY spray booth can be done under $50..... So i made a list of the items i need and headed off to Home Depot...$150 later i had my garage spray booth materials  . It's not as cheap as everyone claimed. The good thing is that it can all be broken down and stored.
> 
> My "supply air". I added a filter in front of the fan before i started shooting.
> ...


shit man, next time get some skids and use the wood from them for your framing. That would save you some money, wood is high as fuck here.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 22 2011, 06:29 AM~20602997
> *shit man, next time get some skids and use the wood from them for your framing. That would save you some money, wood is high as fuck here.
> *


I drove around an industrial area looking for scrap wood before hitting up Depot. Spent $45 on five 16' planks. Another $45 on 3 fans. $40 on plastic sheeting, staple gun, staples and duct tape...


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 22 2011, 08:39 AM~20603004
> *I drove around an industrial area looking for scrap wood before hitting up Depot. Spent $45 on five 16' planks. Another $45 on 3 fans. $40 on plastic sheeting, staple gun, staples and duct tape...
> *


that isn't bad, car looks fuckin good man. Glad to see you went back with the black.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

when can we expect some sin7 roof patterns? :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 21 2011, 05:18 PM~20600726
> *3 coats of clear
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+May 22 2011, 03:06 PM~20604643-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Q-vo Tocayo.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Finally went and pulled the 47' out of that back yard. Brian from The Impala Shop came through big time. I looked at the Fleetline a little closer and decided to just part it all out...

We were able to load it real easy with the right tools and tricks.


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 22 2011, 06:06 PM~20605083
> *Finally went and pulled the 47' out of that back yard. Brian from The Impala Shop came through big time. I looked at the Fleetline a little closer and decided to just part it all out...
> 
> We were able to load it real easy with the right tools and tricks.
> ...


sup bro, duece is looking good man, let me know what you want for the steering wheel on that fleetline


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@May 22 2011, 05:17 PM~20605112
> *sup bro, duece is looking good man, let me know what you want for the steering wheel  on that fleetline
> *


I'll PM you. it's missing the center ornament but has both aluminum trim peices on the grab bars.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 22 2011, 06:00 PM~20605060
> *Thanks homie
> Que onda Juanito
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


Chillen bro. Checkin out this bad ass deuce. Cant wait to get me one.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 22 2011, 04:00 PM~20605060
> *Thanks homie
> Que onda Juanito
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


Looking good Tocayo!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Brian dropped off the Fleetline this morning..


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 23 2011, 11:24 AM~20609881
> *Brian dropped off the Fleetline this morning..
> 
> 
> ...


man, I gotta live in your neighborhood, neighbors by me would be on the phone QUICK with the town if that showed up in my driveway. they just don't get it.


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 22 2011, 06:29 AM~20602946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN that came out nice, let me know when you're ready to spray an Edsel :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zooter86+May 23 2011, 10:46 AM~20610037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Zooter. My neighbors are cool. There's an older lady to my left. Her husband was a painter for 30 years before he passed away. So she doesn't mind paint fumes :biggrin: . My neighbor to the right is a biker, so he doesn't care as long as i don't paint his fence.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 22 2011, 03:29 AM~20602946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good. the red stripe on the garage walls match the duece too :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

came out real nice, you did a good job on the body work, looks straight as hell!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 23 2011, 12:26 PM~20610586
> *came out real  nice, you did a good job on the body work, looks straight as hell!
> *


Thanks D :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

i just finished the skirts...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 23 2011, 01:12 PM~20611173
> *i just finished the skirts...
> 
> 
> ...


you painted them the wrong color they supposed to be corona cream :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 23 2011, 03:04 PM~20611470
> *you painted them the wrong color they supposed to be corona cream :biggrin:
> *


:banghead: damn 

:biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+May 21 2011, 06:52 PM~20600388-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chingon !!!! Mr. Sin


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Damn Luis....looks badass homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groc006+May 23 2011, 04:21 PM~20611927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know when you're ready to knock out your dash


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!! Goood Job, looks clean as hell!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 24 2011, 07:50 AM~20617221
> *Let me know when you're ready to knock out your dash
> *


Hell yea homie, can't wait....goin to cali in a couple weeks but when I get back its on.... I already ordered the windshield weatherstrip and will probably get a couple more things before I go...........oh, and my skirts too


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Venom62+May 24 2011, 08:00 AM~20617254-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No doubt bro. I'm ready when you are.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Windshield seal arrived.. Glass goes in tonight :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 24 2011, 09:11 AM~20617573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Anxious for a deuce.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@May 24 2011, 02:14 PM~20619215
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Spook.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2011, 02:20 PM~20619272
> *Anxious for a deuce.
> *


JuanDeuceGotti :0


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2011, 02:20 PM~20619272
> *Anxious for a deuce.
> *


I think Ima go drop a deuce!
I feel a Lil pressure in tha backside :wow:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 24 2011, 09:11 AM~20617573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Me next! :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+May 24 2011, 03:25 PM~20619327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BWAHAHAH


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 24 2011, 10:11 AM~20617573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 24 2011, 06:50 PM~20620919
> *:wow:
> *


Did you guys survive the storm?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

My wife helped me with the windshield after we put our son to sleep.  


























:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Color Sand and buff this week.... *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 23 2011, 02:12 PM~20611173
> *i just finished the skirts...
> 
> 
> ...


is it gonna be ready for sunday


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 24 2011, 08:34 PM~20622948
> *My wife helped me with the windshield after we put our son to sleep.
> 
> 
> ...



  UP TOP FOR THIS ONE


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Damn sin you did that like it wasn't shit


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 24 2011, 10:34 PM~20622948
> *My wife helped me with the windshield after we put our son to sleep.
> 
> 
> ...


With all this work this one gona b a keeper fo sho$$$


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 24 2011, 11:11 PM~20623288
> *is it gonna be ready for sunday
> *


 :0 X2


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 22 2011, 04:06 PM~20605083
> *Finally went and pulled the 47' out of that back yard. Brian from The Impala Shop came through big time.
> 
> We were able to load it real easy with the right tools and tricks.
> ...


Brian is definitely a problem solver.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim+May 24 2011, 11:11 PM~20623288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CHURCH :werd:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 25 2011, 07:25 AM~20624742
> *
> Or it could fund a vert  :cheesy:
> *


that's wat I did! I just didn't get in to the nitty gritty details like u r! I wud keep her with all this love u showing her!!!! I just got lucky my car sold fer as much as it did!!!! I was ready to sell! This bad boy is a keeper!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 25 2011, 10:05 AM~20625027
> *that's wat I did! I just didn't get in to the nitty gritty details like u r! I wud keep her with all this love u showing her!!!! I just got lucky my car sold fer as much as it did!!!! I was ready to sell! This bad boy is a keeper!!
> *


Definately going to enjoy the Deuce till the right buyer comes along.


----------



## westtexasshotcalla (Jan 29, 2007)

TTT FOR A CLEAN ASS DUECE


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westtexasshotcalla_@May 25 2011, 11:07 AM~20625478
> *TTT FOR A CLEAN ASS DUECE
> *



Thanks homie. I appreciate the feedback :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 24 2011, 11:34 PM~20622948
> *My wife helped me with the windshield after we put our son to sleep.
> 
> 
> ...



youre the man, i dont have the patience for windshields hno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 25 2011, 11:29 AM~20625651
> *youre the man, i dont have the patience for windshields hno:
> *


i didnt think i did either but my wife was the one that kept it going smooth. A woman will analyze it to the very smallest detail. HOWEVER, she said now i owe her a manicure.. it was worth it


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 25 2011, 12:40 PM~20625725
> *i didnt think i did either but my wife was the one that kept it going smooth. A woman will analyze it to the very smallest detail. HOWEVER, she said now i owe her a manicure.. it was worth it
> *


cheaper than paying for a windshield installation :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

lookin good dude!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@May 25 2011, 11:52 AM~20626174
> *cheaper than paying for a windshield installation  :biggrin:
> *


x62


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Fedex just stopped by


----------



## edward61 (Aug 27, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 25 2011, 03:41 PM~20626482
> *Fedex just stopped by
> 
> 
> ...



Sometimes i love when them guys "stop by" :biggrin: 


Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 62SPINNIN (Feb 20, 2010)

Keep up the good work


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 25 2011, 03:57 PM~20627243
> *Sometimes i love when them guys "stop by" :biggrin:
> Very nice :thumbsup:
> *


:yes:



> _Originally posted by 62SPINNIN_@May 25 2011, 06:21 PM~20628136
> *Keep up the good work
> *


Thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Thinking of painting the body of the dispenser red.


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

daam bro loving this topic always good stuff here :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 26 2011, 10:32 AM~20632827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


would be a nice touch, I think it would look better. Either way it looks sweet in there.


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks good Sin!


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by emhomie626+May 26 2011, 11:47 AM~20633238-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*First round of color sanding. *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 27 2011, 06:17 AM~20639267
> *First round of color sanding.
> 
> 
> ...


nicca pul them mouldings off :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 26 2011, 10:32 AM~20632827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE YEA RED BODY WOULD LOOK GOOD ON THAT


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 27 2011, 08:01 AM~20639603
> *nicca pul them  mouldings off :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: That's why RegalRyda said i cut corners. Which yes i did by not taking the mouldings off when i sprayed, but this paint job is just to get me through the summer and to have some experience under my belt. True it would have only taken an hour or two to remove them but i kinda rushed into it. The excitement of having the deuce in full paint made me overlook that peice. We've all done it at one point or another. No turning back now without beind delayed a few more days so i'm just gonna let it ride like that for the time being. I'll file this away and learn from it the next go around.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@May 27 2011, 08:05 AM~20639618
> *NICE    YEA RED BODY WOULD LOOK GOOD ON THAT
> *


i have just enough red to do it


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 27 2011, 08:19 AM~20639676
> *:biggrin: That's why RegalRyda said i cut corners. Which yes i did by not taking the mouldings off when i sprayed, but this paint job is just to get me through the summer and to have some experience under my belt. True it would have only taken an hour or two to remove them but i kinda rushed into it. The excitement of having the deuce in full paint made me overlook that peice. We've all done it at one point or another. No turning back now without beind delayed a few more days so i'm just gonna let it ride like that for the time being. I'll file this away and learn from it the next go around.
> *


It will b clean as is! And next off time u can redew! Body Werk is done so it will b easy to respray!!!! Good work!! Wat grit u color sand wit?? U use a block r just hand?? Also wat compound u useing to buff??


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 27 2011, 08:28 AM~20639706
> *It will b clean as is! And next off time u can redew! Body Werk is done so it will b easy to respray!!!! Good work!! Wat grit u color sand wit?? U use a block r just hand?? Also wat compound u useing to buff??
> *


Thanks Chris :thumbsup:

I'm doing a 3 step grit.. Started with 1000, then going to 1500 and finally with 2000. All with Durablocks. I had to hit some sections with 800 grit because the orange peel was heavy. The clear Skim hooked me up with is an awesome clear but it's Fast Drying. On average drytime should be 10-15 min between coats. This one is 3-5 minutes!..the clear was drying before it even hit the trunk.. So I was moving fast and didn't rest between coats. I had my brother mixing the clear so I could just pour and continue shooting. But aside from that I'm not complaining. Skim came through big time on all the supplies. 

I'm going to English Color during lunch to get the compounds. Probably go with the 3M Perfect-It line... Also hitting up Sears to buy a buffer...either a Makita or a Dewalt.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 27 2011, 06:46 AM~20639779
> *Thanks Chris :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm doing a 3 step grit.. Started with 1000, then going to 1500 and finally with 2000. All with Durablocks. I had to hit some sections with 800 grit because the orange peel was heavy. The clear Skim hooked me up with is an awesome clear but it's Fast Drying. On average drytime should be 10-15 min between coats. This one is 3-5 minutes!..the clear was drying before it even hit the trunk.. So I was moving fast and didn't rest between coats. I had my brother mixing the clear so I could just pour and continue shooting. But aside from that I'm not complaining. Skim came through big time on all the supplies.
> ...


Man if I didn't know any better, I'd say you are a professional bodyman/painter!! :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 27 2011, 09:07 AM~20639891
> *Man if I didn't know any better, I'd say you are a professional bodyman/painter!!  :wow:
> *


That sounded pretty good huh?.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 27 2011, 07:14 AM~20639922
> *That sounded pretty good huh?.. :biggrin:
> *


That wasn't a knock bro, you do good ass work! Maybe I can fly you and ur wife out once I'm done with the metal on my 64 and you can paint it :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 27 2011, 09:17 AM~20639934
> *That wasn't a knock bro, you do good ass work!  Maybe I can fly you and ur wife out once I'm done with the metal on my 64 and you can paint it  :cheesy:
> *


Fly me out alone!...if my wife and your wife get together they'll spend all the paint supply money. We'll only have enough left for some Coronas..... Which wouldn't be a bad thing either...Let's do it Gee!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

oh snap i didnt know u left them on to paint i thought u put them on before buffing. them shits come off easy. either way as long as u are cool with it. cant wait to see it this weekend!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 27 2011, 11:23 AM~20640627
> *oh snap i didnt know u left them on to paint i thought  u put them on before buffing. them shits come off easy. either way as long as u are cool with it. cant wait to see it this weekend!
> *


Gonna kick into high gear tonight and half day tomorrow....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 27 2011, 11:29 AM~20640672
> *Gonna kick into high gear tonight and half day tomorrow....
> *


if i didnt have to work i would be right there helping you.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 27 2011, 09:31 AM~20640677
> *if i didnt have to work i would be right there helping you.
> *


Get busy mang!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Good luck Luis. Take hella pics at the picnic. I wanna see this bad boy


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 27 2011, 01:15 PM~20641281
> *Good luck Luis. Take hella pics at the picnic. I wanna see this bad boy
> *


Thanks Juanito...

It's going down tonight !!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 27 2011, 01:29 PM~20641400
> *Thanks Juanito...
> 
> It's going down tonight !!
> ...


 :wow: nice!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 27 2011, 01:35 PM~20641442
> *:wow: nice!!!
> *


Thank you sir


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 27 2011, 11:31 AM~20640677
> *if i didnt have to work i would be right there helping you.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice work! paints going to look like glass!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johner956_@May 27 2011, 02:58 PM~20641885
> *Nice work! paints going to look like glass!!!!
> *


 :x:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

imma have you come down and help me put in my glass :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 27 2011, 12:29 PM~20641400
> *Thanks Juanito...
> 
> It's going down tonight !!
> ...


Ive had mine for 6 years now Tocayo, they are the best!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Stayed up till 2:00 am...This is where i left off. This is only rubbing compound :cheesy: 











Polish and hand glaze are next.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 27 2011, 04:00 PM~20642197
> *Ive had mine for 6 years now Tocayo, they are the best!
> *


so far i'm diggin it Tocayo :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: 


Looking clean!!!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 28 2011, 06:42 AM~20645807
> *so far i'm diggin it Tocayo :thumbsup:
> *


Te sacaste un 10 Tocayo :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 28 2011, 11:30 AM~20646557
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 28 2011, 11:30 AM~20646557
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 28 2011, 09:30 AM~20646557
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ware u gona go today??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nice work


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

CUZICAN said:


>


Thanks homie



dunk420 said:


> ware u gona go today??


Unfortunately i didn't hit any of the shows this weekend. There were a lot of loose ends that i didn't get to finish... How about you?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

The weekend wasn't a total loss though. I took the Deuce out to my brothers house yesterday for a BBQ... 

cell pic


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Car looks great Luis


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

lookin real nice!!!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Mikey like :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Wassapening Luis??


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Damn sin your a bad ass painter..looks great!!!


----------



## edward61 (Aug 27, 2008)

car looks really good :wow:uffin:


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

Tha whip is lukin fyre homie...


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

T T T....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

T T T


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

-SUPER62- said:


> T T T


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

About to wash the ride and head out to dinner with my wife and son


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Forgot to post this video i took a few days ago... Excuse the dust.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UN0QJaaTeqk


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt bring it sunday to ojedas 7 pm


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Sin7 said:


> The weekend wasn't a total loss though. I took the Deuce out to my brothers house yesterday for a BBQ...
> 
> cell pic


 bad ass homie


----------



## Detour64 (Jan 4, 2003)

loving the duece......:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Skim said:


> ttt bring it sunday to ojedas 7 pm


ohh


----------



## edward61 (Aug 27, 2008)

Whats going on at ojedas


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:wow: Thats nice


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

loving this duece... my motivation!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Sin7 said:


> Finally went and pulled the 47' out of that back yard. Brian from The Impala Shop came through big time. I looked at the Fleetline a little closer and decided to just part it all out...
> 
> We were able to load it real easy with the right tools and tricks.




Let me know how you did it primo! Need to know them tricks so I can pick up them 67's...Good work on the deuce!!! that mother came out badass!:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

edward61 said:


> Whats going on at ojedas



its top secret


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Sin7 said:


> About to wash the ride and head out to dinner with my wife and son


That is what I look forward to more than anything, with my car. One day.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> About to wash the ride and head out to dinner with my wife and son


 Es todo! I took my family out last sunday we had a blast my lil girl loves getting in the car


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

you taking it out this weekend sin?


----------



## lz62ss (Dec 12, 2008)

*nice OG 62*

Nice OG 62 impala getting tired of seeing these cars gettin ruined, thats how I like to roll doing it So Cal. style !!!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lz62ss said:


> Nice OG 62 impala getting tired of seeing these cars gettin ruined, thats how I like to roll doing it So Cal. style !!!


 ruined? how so, please explain. thx.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Gonna start doing some metal work on the fleetline. Needs a good amount of metal work. The worst are the rockers and floors. I was torn between parting it out and keeping it, but how can we let a classic like this be torn to pieces right? This is going to be a slow process but it will get the attention it deserves. Hopefully a buyer comes along the way during the metal restoration, but in the meantime we chip away at it and always learning new things.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

prepped my brother's square body dually last night. Shooting it today after work.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

mrchavez said:


> loving this duece... my motivation!


Thanks homie



Texas Massacre said:


> That is what I look forward to more than anything, with my car. One day.


Eye on the prize 



tpimuncie said:


> Es todo! I took my family out last sunday we had a blast my lil girl loves getting in the car


Hopefully i can see it in person in a few weeks:thumbsup:



chato95ss said:


> you taking it out this weekend sin?


Yes sir. Small car show near my house this saturday.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Skim said:


> ruined? how so, please explain. thx.


I need to drop you a line Tony.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Sin7 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Sin7 said:


> I need to drop you a line Tony.


 yeah whodini u do


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Me enjoying my sunday afternoon with nothing on my mind--> :|

Me after a 10 minute phone call with Skim--->:run:

Always instigating !...lol...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

blanco said:


> :thumbsup:


Q-vo Blanco... Roger said you two keep running into each other at a donut shop


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Sin7 said:


> Me enjoying my sunday afternoon with nothing on my mind--> :|
> 
> Me after a 10 minute phone call with Skim--->:run:
> 
> Always instigating !...lol...


well lets do it! the streets is what counts :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Sin7 said:


>


cars lookin fresh homie.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Sin7 said:


> Q-vo Blanco... Roger said you two keep running into each other at a donut shop


:yes:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Skim said:


> well lets do it! the streets is what counts :biggrin:


i'll call you this week and we'll iron out the details. 



chrisdizzle said:


> cars lookin fresh homie.


Thanks Chris


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Sin7 said:


>


ride is looking real nice


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Sin7 said:


> i'll call you this week and we'll iron out the details.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Chris


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Sin7 said:


>


 love it mayne


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

lone star said:


> love it mayne


Thanks homie.


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Beautifull! love the color combo love the year,wheels,engine,hell of a job on the paint! perfect ride man..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

my 62 with Skim's White Trash 64


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Sin7 said:


> my 62 with Skim's White Trash 64
> 
> View attachment 328486


nice pic homie........


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Estan chingones los dos!!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Sin7 said:


> my 62 with Skim's White Trash 64
> 
> View attachment 328486


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks Tocayo... how was the picnic ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Sin7 said:


> View attachment 329415



Damn It's Looking Good!!!! :worship:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Sin7 said:


> View attachment 329415


Looks good homie


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

this bitch looks hella betta in person....all you gotta do now is finish that chrome undercarraige and you set


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

regal ryda said:


> this bitch looks hella betta in person....all you gotta do now is finish that chrome undercarraige and you set


Thanks for the love Mike. It's got it's flaws but i'm happy with what i did (for now :wink: ) .


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Sin7 said:


>


Luis, I never told you what a 70 year old man told me once..."We used to loosen the drain plugs out of the center trunk pan in those impala and put our beer and ice right there and the water would drain right out the bottom, and you could cruise all night with your beer right there." I smiled and said "Yeah, that explains why it's hard to find one with a good center trunk pan."


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> Luis, I never told you what a 70 year old man told me once..."We used to loosen the drain plugs out of the center trunk pan in those impala and put our beer and ice right there and the water would drain right out the bottom, and you could cruise all night with your beer right there." I smiled and said "Yeah, that explains why it's hard to find one with a good center trunk pan."


:roflmao::roflmao: that makes perfect sense !...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao: that makes perfect sense !...


X62!! :roflmao:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> Luis, I never told you what a 70 year old man told me once..."We used to loosen the drain plugs out of the center trunk pan in those impala and put our beer and ice right there and the water would drain right out the bottom, and you could cruise all night with your beer right there." I smiled and said "Yeah, that explains why it's hard to find one with a good center trunk pan."


explains it! lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

BWHAHAHAH


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> Luis, I never told you what a 70 year old man told me once..."We used to loosen the drain plugs out of the center trunk pan in those impala and put our beer and ice right there and the water would drain right out the bottom, and you could cruise all night with your beer right there." I smiled and said "Yeah, that explains why it's hard to find one with a good center trunk pan."


 the bastards musta left the plugs in mine cause my shit was gone


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> Thanks Tocayo... how was the picnic ?


Had to work no fui!! 
El gallo esta bien PERRO!! haha


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kilo1965 (Sep 17, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Had to work no fui!!
> El gallo esta bien PERRO!! haha


I've actually seen a plastic insert in the trunk of a 64 drop for cooling beer...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Sin7 said:


> my 62 with Skim's White Trash 64
> 
> View attachment 328486


thats ok Sin....Skim and Rikki have their "ebony and ivory".....so we'll just create our own 62 versions


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Bonnie & Clyde


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:worship:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Sin7 said:


> Bonnie & Clyde


LOL.....works out:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Sin7 said:


> my 62 with Skim's White Trash 64
> 
> View attachment 328486












sweet pic Luis!


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

Sweet pic ^^^^^


----------



## hoppin6 (Mar 7, 2003)

Sin7 said:


> my 62 with Skim's White Trash 64
> 
> View attachment 328486


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

sickthree said:


> Sweet pic ^^^^^


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wut up Sin


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

regal ryda said:


> wut up Sin


Not much Mike. Hit up a car show on saturday. Busting my ass at work this week. Then i'm off for 2 weeks !.. Heading to Miami and Key West for a much needed vacation.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Sin7 said:


> Not much Mike. Hit up a car show on saturday. Busting my ass at work this week. Then i'm off for 2 weeks !.. Heading to Miami and Key West for a much needed vacation.


Ballin


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

regal ryda said:


> Ballin


more like penny pinching for the past year


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> View attachment 333717
> View attachment 333716
> View attachment 333715


Looking good Luis!!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Sin7 said:


> more like penny pinching for the past year


thats what we have to do sometimes.....no shame in that homie


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Sin7 said:


> View attachment 333717
> View attachment 333716
> View attachment 333715


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> Ballin


x62


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

See's looking Good Homie, Love a Clean Black Ride...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Skim said:


> x62


XXXXXXXX62


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:sprint:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:420:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

Sin7 said:


> View attachment 333717
> View attachment 333716
> View attachment 333715


MAN LUIS THE 62 LOOKS REAL GOOD.....KEEP UP THE HARD WORK BRO!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Sin7 said:


> Got the inner fender wells painted and cleared today... Starting to take shape


are you still using the og gen. is yours a 12 or 6 volt?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Sin7 said:


>


like the jacket homie. might have to get one made........:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Sin7 said:


> I was at hard these past few weeks and finally got all the body work done. However my wife and I had a talk a few nights ago and we decided that this year we should take a "nice vacation". Now all my funds are gone  . I wasn't going to let that ruin my plan to cruise this summer, so i decided to just throw the trim and interior back in and cruise it primered till after our vacation in July...


looks good in primer


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Sin7 said:


> View attachment 333717
> View attachment 333716
> View attachment 333715


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

RO68RAG said:


> MAN LUIS THE 62 LOOKS REAL GOOD.....KEEP UP THE HARD WORK BRO!


Thanks homie !. 



Coca Pearl said:


> are you still using the og gen. is yours a 12 or 6 volt?


12v gen



Coca Pearl said:


> like the jacket homie. might have to get one made........:thumbsup:


Thanks !. Now i have to get a T-shirt made with all this damn heat !



Coca Pearl said:


> looks good in primer


lookED good in primer 


CHUCC said:


> :thumbsup:


What's good Chucc !!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Sup Luis!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Sin7 said:


> lookED good in primer


Looks better in person pics dont do justice


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Sin7 said:


> Thanks homie !.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool. i'll have to find me one. mine is still a 6 volt. tee shirt. you mean a wife beat. :burn:. yeah correct LOOKED good in primer.....


----------



## 972impala63 (Feb 24, 2004)

Whats up luis!!! Post some new pics up!!

Know where i can get some 13's??


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT for the Black Gallo!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> TTT for the Black Gallo!!


Oh snap, Paco Aguilar......el Gallo *****, from EAST LOS :shocked:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> Oh snap, Paco Aguilar......el Gallo *****, from EAST LOS :shocked:


:roflmaoinche gilbert mamon!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> :roflmaoinche gilbert mamon!


CAllate MILkWEED!! :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

wut up sin , updates i know u have done something uffin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

what's up everyone... no updates lately. My wife and I are on vacation. We're out here in South Beach/Key West getting burnt to a crisp...


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Sin7 said:


> what's up everyone... no updates lately. My wife and I are on vacation. We're out here in South Beach/Key West getting burnt to a crisp...
> 
> View attachment 339572


flippin sweet


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:wave: nice pic.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> what's up everyone... no updates lately. My wife and I are on vacation. We're out here in South Beach/Key West getting burnt to a crisp...
> 
> View attachment 339572



DAmn baller foo!! :worship:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> DAmn baller foo!! :worship:


told you I wasnt the only one who thought that


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Sin7 said:


> Gonna start doing some metal work on the fleetline. Needs a good amount of metal work. The worst are the rockers and floors. I was torn between parting it out and keeping it, but how can we let a classic like this be torn to pieces right? This is going to be a slow process but it will get the attention it deserves. Hopefully a buyer comes along the way during the metal restoration, but in the meantime we chip away at it and always learning new things.


wheres the build topic...........:x:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Sin7 said:


> yes sir...
> 
> he's taking a nap right now so i was able to get one valve cover done....


i need a set of these..........:x:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

How da va ca????


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Where you at LUIS??


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

he probably walkin around someone yard lookin to see what he can score......:shh:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

pop in pop out, thats the baller way


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

working on a replica...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Sin7 said:


> working on a replica...
> 
> View attachment 357752


 :thumbsup: thats cool as shit homie


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Sin7 said:


> working on a replica...
> 
> View attachment 357752


:thumbsup: thats nice homie


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Sin7 said:


> working on a replica...
> 
> View attachment 357752


I know what replica you need ta be workin on.....cough cough


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> working on a replica...
> 
> View attachment 357752


sick! as always, great work.


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Sin7 said:


> View attachment 357754
> View attachment 357755


That sweet!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> DAmn *baller *foo!! :worship:


:wave:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

thanks for the compliments !.. the replica gives me a break from all this damn heat









Mike - i got you homie


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Sin7 said:


> thanks for the compliments !.. the replica gives me a break from all this damn heat
> 
> View attachment 357956
> 
> ...


Looks good homie


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Sin7 said:


> thanks for the compliments !.. the replica gives me a break from all this damn heat
> 
> View attachment 357956
> 
> ...


Good you can make "Bonnie's" replica when you done too, that shits hot


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Sin7 said:


> thanks for the compliments !.. the replica gives me a break from all this damn heat
> 
> View attachment 357956
> 
> ...


Shit thats Tight!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Groc006 said:


> Looks good homie





regal ryda said:


> Good you can make "Bonnie's" replica when you done too, that shits hot





TKeeby79 said:


> Shit thats Tight!!


Thanks !!

mocked up the interior for shits and giggles...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Sin7 said:


>


Que mas le pides a la VIDA Tocayo!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


> Que mas le pides a la VIDA Tocayo!!


lo mismo te pregunto a ti con el Bubble Top..lol.. nunca estamos satisfechos.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> lo mismo te pregunto a ti con el Bubble Top..lol.. nunca estamos satisfechos.


Tienes rason Tocayo! haha


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Car is still lookin good bro


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Sin7 said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Finished the interior on the 1:25 scale Baby Rooster


Matched the carpet pretty damn close..


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Sin7 said:


> Finished the interior on the 1:25 scale Baby Rooster
> 
> 
> Matched the carpet pretty damn close..


Damn you gettin down homie:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

Sin7 said:


>


nice, is that resin skirts?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I actually made these out of styrene.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

looky what I got


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Sin7 said:


>


i see you went frame off with this one......:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

regal ryda said:


> looky what I got


 damn!.. exactly what you said you wanted. 



Coca Pearl said:


> i see you went frame off with this one......:thumbsup:


:yes: makes me feel good since i couldnt do it to Daddy Rooster.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Sin7 said:


> damn!.. exactly what you said you wanted.



:yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Sin7 said:


> :yes: makes me feel good since i couldnt do it to Daddy Rooster.


you have the ablitity to do it. on the other hand it would take me some time to do frame off on my ride, being that i only have saturday's to work on it. maybe i should pick up a tool set and bring the ride to the house that way i can would on it every time i get new parts in..........


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> you have the ablitity to do it. on the other hand it would take me some time to do frame off on my ride, being that i only have saturday's to work on it. maybe i should pick up a tool set and bring the ride to the house that way i can would on it every time i get new parts in..........


having them at home does make it easier to do work


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> having them at home does make it easier to do work


easier to work and faster progress. i might have to put it to more thought. i might slow down some progress but i know that it will be better in the long run....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I know this thread is pretty much dead but i wanted to post up pics of the replica that i finally finished...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Sin7 said:


> I know this thread is pretty much dead but i wanted to post up pics of the replica that i finally finished...


sick!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Skim said:


> sick!!


Word around the Model Thread is that White Trash is gonna get shrunk to 1:25 scale pretty soon !


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Sin7 said:


> The interior is clean. Just needs new carpet and seat covers. Door panels are new.


damn that that shyts cherry


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wut up homeboy


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

That's just sick!! Great job.


Sin7 said:


> I know this thread is pretty much dead but i wanted to post up pics of the replica that i finally finished...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

man that is tight...:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Its Alwayz Cool Kickin It With The Homies, Some Good Eattin In The Morning And A Good Long Walk Afterwards


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

model came out nice homie....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sin7 said:


> I know this thread is pretty much dead but i wanted to post up pics of the replica that i finally finished...



:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Sin7 said:


>


hey bro, how much will you charge me to build one of these for me?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

BIGJOE619 said:


> hey bro, how much will you charge me to build one of these for me?


i'll send you a PM in a second..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Now that my son is a little older and is learning how to pedal, i need to finish what i started for him a year ago.

It's gonna be a matching trike. The seat is the only thing done so far.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Sin7 said:


> Now that my son is a little older and is learning how to pedal, i need to finish what i started for him a year ago.
> 
> It's gonna be a matching trike. The seat is the only thing done so far.


was wondering what happened to this


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Sin7 said:


> i'll send you a PM in a second..


do I need to show you how I got mine right now.....:barf:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

regal ryda said:


> was wondering what happened to this


i kept putting it off.. I pulled it out of the attic yesterday.



regal ryda said:


> do I need to show you how I got mine right now.....:barf:


:sad:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Sin7 said:


> i kept putting it off.. I pulled it out of the attic yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> :sad:


lol I know but it works and I can listen to my tunes


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

regal ryda said:


> lol I know but it works and I can listen to my tunes


when are we gonna take the Dueces on their first road trip?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> when are we gonna take the Dueces on their first road trip?


:cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Sin7 said:


> when are we gonna take the Dueces on their first road trip?


Imma try and bring it up for hoptoberfest if they still doin it, if not before then


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

feelin a those colors on that 62


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Sin7 said:


> i kept putting it off.. I pulled it out of the attic yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> :


don.t feel bad i have a taylor tot stroller i bought for my son, had it sand blasted and boxed it up and sitting in the storage.....:tears:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> Imma try and bring it up for hoptoberfest if they still doin it, if not before then


hopefull i'll make it to hoptoberfest this year......:x:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> hopefull i'll make it to hoptoberfest this year......:x:


:x:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> :x:


when is it?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> when is it?


aint heard nuttin yet


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> aint heard nuttin yet


surprised cuz october is around the corner.....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> surprised cuz october is around the corner.....


I know its usually plenty online by now


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> I know its usually plenty online by now


:yessad:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

thanks Tocayo !... The blonde in the passenger is my boss.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> thanks Tocayo !... The* blonde *in the passenger *is my boss*.


:worship::worship:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


> :worship::worship:


She was down to ride...lol.. Asked if i had any Beach Boys:ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> She was down to ride...lol.. Asked if i had any Beach Boys:ugh: :roflmao:


 Mejor Ponle PISTOLEROS FAMOSOS!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Nos hechamos unos gritos!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Haha! Estas pesado Tocayo la neta!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Sin7 said:


> She was down to ride...lol.. Asked if i had any Beach Boys:ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:


luck she was your boss. other then that i would have put her out............ and :sprint:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


>


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Que pasa Tocayo!:wave:


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT where you at homie.....


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Sin7 said:


> Nos hechamos unos gritos!


With some Chente!! Hell Yea!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Paging Dr. Sin, Paging Dr. Sin........


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> Paging Dr. Sin, Paging Dr. Sin........











Think hes busy homie, texas is the place to be!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

tpimuncie said:


> Think hes busy homie, texas is the place to be!



shit Im out here and dont see shit....lol


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Uncut is the way to go....:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Happy Thanksgiving*


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING my missing homie


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

He must be cruising his car around?


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

Wut up sin hope all is well bro


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Not much has happened on my end worth posting about. Just steadily turning that odometer on Rooster. Drive it any and every chance i get. Last week i did however put some time and effort into the audio. I was previously running a pair of boxed 6x9's sitting on the rear floor. Figured it was time to clean things up. Ditched the factory 4x10 dash speaker and put in a pair of 4" coax. Installed a pair of 5.25's in some fiberglass kick panels i made and finally put in a 6" in the rear seat grill. Also decided to roll on stocks for a while to change things up. The 64 caps are only temporary until i pick up a decent set of 62's. 



What's left of the 40 year old dash speaker









made the base of 1/4" MDF


























Since the kick panel area is fairly flat, i just used flat MDF stock and built it up.

















Wrapped in fleece









3 coats of resin









I didn't take any picture of the prep work involved because it's so damn repetitive. Sand, filler, sand, filler, sand, primer and paint.... 



















































I also decided do drop the front 3" to level the whole car out. This was BEFORE the drop









My son is always willing to help me.









I need to pull the tires off and redo the rims since they're chipping from being tossed around for a year. 


















Took this picture last night after a quick run to the parts store


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

i'll check back in a few days, weeks or months when i have updates. Later homies


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:boink:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Im really liking the custom kick panels. They look really good! I might have to take that idea and throw some on my 61..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> i'll check back in a few days, weeks or months when i have updates. Later homies


LOOKING GOOD SIN!!! WEN U GONA ROLL THRU SO WE CAN SETTLE UP???


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

Sin7 said:


> Not much has happened on my end worth posting about. Just steadily turning that odometer on Rooster. Drive it any and every chance i get. Last week i did however put some time and effort into the audio. I was previously running a pair of boxed 6x9's sitting on the rear floor. Figured it was time to clean things up. Ditched the factory 4x10 dash speaker and put in a pair of 4" coax. Installed a pair of 5.25's in some fiberglass kick panels i made and finally put in a 6" in the rear seat grill. Also decided to roll on stocks for a while to change things up. The 64 caps are only temporary until i pick up a decent set of 62's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


badass work homie car is looking great


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Sin7 said:


> i'll check back in a few days, weeks or months when i have updates. Later homies


answer yo phone at least


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

The ride is looking clean.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

looks good the the fat whites and 64 caps.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Sin7 said:


> Not much has happened on my end worth posting about. Just steadily turning that odometer on Rooster. Drive it any and every chance i get. Last week i did however put some time and effort into the audio. I was previously running a pair of boxed 6x9's sitting on the rear floor. Figured it was time to clean things up. Ditched the factory 4x10 dash speaker and put in a pair of 4" coax. Installed a pair of 5.25's in some fiberglass kick panels i made and finally put in a 6" in the rear seat grill. Also decided to roll on stocks for a while to change things up. The 64 caps are only temporary until i pick up a decent set of 62's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Pics dont show


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Sin7 said:


> Not much has happened on my end worth posting about. Just steadily turning that odometer on Rooster. Drive it any and every chance i get. Last week i did however put some time and effort into the audio. I was previously running a pair of boxed 6x9's sitting on the rear floor. Figured it was time to clean things up. Ditched the factory 4x10 dash speaker and put in a pair of 4" coax. Installed a pair of 5.25's in some fiberglass kick panels i made and finally put in a 6" in the rear seat grill. Also decided to roll on stocks for a while to change things up. The 64 caps are only temporary until i pick up a decent set of 62's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the kicks and dash speakers turned out nice


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

car looks awesome on them stocks..Good work on them speaker pods.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> :nicoderm:


:shocked:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

send me the schematics for that radio pod homie


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

looking good....


----------



## KILROY (Feb 16, 2012)

Sin7 said:


> Not much has happened on my end worth posting about. Just steadily turning that odometer on Rooster. Drive it any and every chance i get. Last week i did however put some time and effort into the audio. I was previously running a pair of boxed 6x9's sitting on the rear floor. Figured it was time to clean things up. Ditched the factory 4x10 dash speaker and put in a pair of 4" coax. Installed a pair of 5.25's in some fiberglass kick panels i made and finally put in a 6" in the rear seat grill. Also decided to roll on stocks for a while to change things up. The 64 caps are only temporary until i pick up a decent set of 62's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good. Sho_Nuff!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Sin7 said:


> Not much has happened on my end worth posting about. Just steadily turning that odometer on Rooster. Drive it any and every chance i get. Last week i did however put some time and effort into the audio. I was previously running a pair of boxed 6x9's sitting on the rear floor. Figured it was time to clean things up. Ditched the factory 4x10 dash speaker and put in a pair of 4" coax. Installed a pair of 5.25's in some fiberglass kick panels i made and finally put in a 6" in the rear seat grill. Also decided to roll on stocks for a while to change things up. The 64 caps are only temporary until i pick up a decent set of 62's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice work on the speaker mods


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Looking oh so fresh!! I got sum left over chrome that should bolt rite up and I still owe u so now a real gud time to roll thru my shop!!!! Cum on wit it bro!!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Sin7 been MIA for a minute now......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:squint:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

SOLD !!!!!!

The new owner made the long drive to Dallas this morning and gave me a deposit. He'll be back in a week or sooner to pick him up. Good dude so i know it's going to a good home. Both of us are happy. He asked that i not reveal his identity just yet.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Whaaat?


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sin7 said:


> SOLD !!!!!!
> 
> The new owner made the long drive to Dallas this morning and gave me a deposit. He'll be back in a week or sooner to pick him up. Good dude so i know it's going to a good home. Both of us are happy. He asked that i not reveal his identity just yet.


Snap!!!!!! thats a nice ride hes getting


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Yup... Time for a new project.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

edelmiro13 said:


> Snap!!!!!! thats a nice ride hes getting


I think so too. It was hard for me to let it go but i know it's going to someone who will appreciate it. I wasn't even listing it for sale but he's liked the car for some time now and we struck a deal.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> Yup... Time for a new project.


NICE! CANT WAIT TO SEE WHATS NEXT!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Drop toppin, 4 hoppin?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Actually thinking of going a completely different route. 40's or 50's


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

cant believe you sold that car.


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Dang man.........Do you have any leftover stuff. I feel you on the 40's or the 50's but I gotta keep an Impala around.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

57 Chevy


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Sin7 said:


> I think so too. It was hard for me to let it go but i know it's going to someone who will appreciate it. I wasn't even listing it for sale but he's liked the car for some time now and we struck a deal.


the rooster will be taken care of :nicoderm:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

right on sin7 can't wait to see what you do next.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> Actually thinking of going a completely different route. 40's or 50's


:420:


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

lone star said:


> the rooster will be taken care of :nicoderm:


did you jump on the duece?


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

lone star said:


> the rooster will be taken care of :nicoderm:


QUES UN ROOSTER HUEY???..........LOL


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Sin7 said:


> Yup... Time for a new project.


Dam....well I'm sure whatever you come up with next will come out just as good....:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

8t4mc said:


> cant believe you sold that car.


The moment was right. And like i said before, LoneStar had actually approached me twice before so i knew he shared the same love for it as i DO..



impalalover64 said:


> Dang man.........Do you have any leftover stuff. I feel you on the 40's or the 50's but I gotta keep an Impala around.


Actually i don't bro sorry.



king debo said:


> 57 Chevy






lone star said:


> the rooster will be taken care of :nicoderm:


I know he's in good hands and has a good home.. :rofl: Avatar :thumbsup:



JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> right on sin7 can't wait to see what you do next.


My wife wants a 50's chevy truck...



62ssrag said:


> did you jump on the duece?


Yup he did.



edelmiro13 said:


> QUES UN ROOSTER HUEY???..........LOL


Un gallo. I picked the name Rooster because of the colors. Black, Red and White.



SOLO-STYLE said:


> Dam....well I'm sure whatever you come up with next will come out just as good....:thumbsup:


Thanks homie. 



juangotti said:


> Nice


You going to Decatur with us next week?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Saturday afternoon after LoneStar had driven back to Houston i sent him a text and asked if he wanted me to bring Rooster to him since i was planning a trip to South Texas the following day. Of course he jumped at the idea so i loaded Rooster up Saturday night and headed to Houston at 3:30 am on no sleep. With all the rain we had the past few days the trailer i was originally going to use was stuck in 3' of mud. Not to mention i got stuck too. I was able to get out after 3 hours. By this time it was 12pm and had told LoneStar that the delivery wasn't going to happen. I could tell he was bummed out so i called around and found a 20' bobcat trailer which was also stuck in mud. Fortunately we were able to get that trailer out using a tractor. By the time i finished washing the trailer and truck and loading Rooster it was 2:20 am... Took a shower and hit the road


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Just north of Houston i decided that I was going to enjoy one last drive, so we unloaded Rooster and I hit the highway for the last hour of the trip... 



















My brother snapped these just south of Houston in the Sugarland area. I couldn't have asked for a better stretch of highway to enjoy Rooster one last time. Oldies blasting and odometer turning. FUCK YEAH !!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thats the "nolan ryan expressway" 288. all the way to rosharon texas baby.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

lone star said:


> thats the "nolan ryan expressway" 288. all the way to rosharon texas baby.


Everything is so green along 288... How many miles before you hit the coast? Not much huh? You can almost smell the ocean..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Sin7 said:


> Everything is so green along 288... How many miles before you hit the coast? Not much huh? You can almost smell the ocean..


actually u can be at the water in about 20 mins. its good, except gotta have wind damage insurance for the house. thats the only bad thing.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

NICE PICS!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

nicca remember i need that tie rod back  .how u been luis.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Skim said:


> nicca remember i need that tie rod back  .how u been luis.


I'll stop by next week at drop one off after Decatur Swap meet  I've been good Tony. Just catching up on everyone's thread. Looks like you've been busy !


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Sin7 said:


> I'll stop by next week at drop one off after Decatur Swap meet  I've been good Tony. Just catching up on everyone's thread. Looks like you've been busy !


man i forgot about decatur next week lets go!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Skim said:


> man i forgot about decatur next week lets go!!!


Cool !.. I'm gonna meet up Alex and Blanco in Ft Worth for breakfast then head out. Should be in Decatur no later than 8:00 am...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i will meet yall there!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Skim said:


> i will meet yall there!


Beers at your place afterwards ! :shocked:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck bro on what ever you decide! See yall this weekend in Decatur!!  And did I see beer at Skims place afterwards??  :nicoderm:


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

Wut up sin , keep it flipping bro you will find one u jus can't part with , hope all is good with you and your family , you going to the good guys swap meet car show?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> You going to Decatur with us next week?


yes sir. menudo then the drive? yeeep!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

i guess i"ll be seeing this ride in houston....... if i know that you was looking for a 50's truck there was one for sale in houston on clist for cheap........


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

hey sin hope u find ur truck,i got my father inlaws 54 when he passed ,he did a frame off and didnt get a chance to see it runing....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

817.TX. said:


> Good luck bro on what ever you decide! See yall this weekend in Decatur!!  And did I see beer at Skims place afterwards??  :nicoderm:


yeah but Skim hasn't confirmed :nicoderm:



chato95ss said:


> Wut up sin , keep it flipping bro you will find one u jus can't part with , hope all is good with you and your family , you going to the good guys swap meet car show?


What's good Chato !!.. How's the 68'?? Any updated pics? How's the family?

We're going to the Decatur Swap meet this saturday. When's the Good Guys Swap meet?



juangotti said:


> yes sir. menudo then the drive? yeeep!!!


Cool bro. Hook up with Alex or Oscar. 



Coca Pearl said:


> i guess i"ll be seeing this ride in houston....... if i know that you was looking for a 50's truck there was one for sale in houston on clist for cheap........


Yes sir, Rooster will be flying around Houston !



--JUICE-- said:


> hey sin hope u find ur truck,i got my father inlaws 54 when he passed ,he did a frame off and didnt get a chance to see it runing....


What's up Hugo !!..PM me your phone number bro. We need to hook up bro.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Done deal. meet you guys there


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

What up Luis??


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Not much Gee. Whats happening on your end carnal?


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Is decater swap meet this weekend?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

miguel62 said:


> Is decater swap meet this weekend?


yes Sir


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

miguel62 said:


> Is decater swap meet this weekend?


Yes sir !



Austin Ace said:


> yes Sir


You going homie?


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Ahh, finaly u ended up selling it.... Btw. did you cut those springs or did you replace them with some lowring springs?


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Maybe i will see u guys out there then...


----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks good! Did you use Pioneers all the way around? How does it sound? Bass etc? I'm getting ready to put a system in my 62 and I was gonna put 6 x 9's in the rear deck but I don't want speaker grills showing in the deck. Any info, thanks.




Sin7 said:


> Not much has happened on my end worth posting about. Just steadily turning that odometer on Rooster. Drive it any and every chance i get. Last week i did however put some time and effort into the audio. I was previously running a pair of boxed 6x9's sitting on the rear floor. Figured it was time to clean things up. Ditched the factory 4x10 dash speaker and put in a pair of 4" coax. Installed a pair of 5.25's in some fiberglass kick panels i made and finally put in a 6" in the rear seat grill. Also decided to roll on stocks for a while to change things up. The 64 caps are only temporary until i pick up a decent set of 62's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Sin7 said:


> Yes sir !
> 
> 
> 
> You going homie?


I couldn't make it I had just seen Skim post about it somewhere.

I see you gots a new ride!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

so who is the new owner of this duece...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lonestar


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea its down here now. been doing small things to it. very fun to drive car, loves the country roads..










...will be getting a little freshen up soon. got a roller to build for it..










also got side tracked and bought the rooster jr..










:thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

lone star said:


> yea its down here now. been doing small things to it. very fun to drive car, loves the country roads..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good let me know once you get done whats the lowest you will take for the el gallo *****


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

edelmiro13 said:


> Looking good let me know once you get done _*whats the lowest you will take *_for the el gallo *****


X62:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

lone star said:


> yea its down here now. been doing small things to it. very fun to drive car, loves the country roads..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man love the zero turn I plan on buying one soon also. How hard is it to drive??? Gonna be a money maker for me...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Zero turn has nuts the size of watermelons. Great investment. It was my first time on one and i picked it up in about 10 mins. It has more power than a v6 regal...


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

lone star said:


> Zero turn has nuts the size of watermelons. Great investment. It was my first time on one and i picked it up in about 10 mins. It has more power than a v6 regal...


My father in law's will ride a wheelie, funny shit.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:nicoderm:

Brent check out the last few pages to get an idea on those kick panels.


----------

